# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Rezidiv ??

## spertel

Hallo allerseits

Tja, ich habe nun das dumpfe Gefühl, dass es mich nun auch schlimmer erwischt hat als zunächst befürchtet.

Ich habe heute das Ergebnis meiner PSA-Nachsorge erhalten : 0,06 ng/ml !

Das Meßsystem hat eine Nachweisgrenze von  < 0,04 ng/ml.

Mein Urologe geht von einem Meßfehler aus und gab an, dass dies schon öfter mal vorgekommen sei. Er versucht nun alles um mich zu beruhigen, denn momentan bin ich ganz schön durch den Wind. Eine Blutentnahme zur Kontrolle ist bereits erfolgt.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mal gemacht, dass mal falsch gemessen wurde ?

Mich würde besonders die Erfahrungen unseres Urologen fs interessieren.

Spertel

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo lieber Spertel,

mach Dich nicht verrückt!

Die m.E. genaueste Definition für ein PSA-Rezidv sind drei aufeinanderfolgende deutliche PSA-Anstiege.

Fehlmessungen und Verwechslungen kommen im Labor ab und zu vor!

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass dich ein solches Ergebnis erst einmal leicht aus der Fassung bringt. Mir ginge es nicht anders. 
Als erfahrener und kundiger Leser von Fachliteratur und Forumsteilnehmer weißt du aber auch selbst genau, was alles hinter diesen Zahlen stecken kann.
Messfehler sind nicht unwahrscheinlich, auch von PSA- Schwankungen in einem Bereich, der in der Nähe der Messgrenze liegt, und die auf Dauer anhalten und klinisch nicht relevant werden, haben wir hier gelesen. Bei deiner Ausgangslage glaube ich eher an etwas in dieser Art.
Im schlimmsten Fall verbirgt sich dahinter ein extrem langsam wachsendes Lokalrezidiv, dem dann entsprechend begegnet werden kann/muss. Du hast immer bis 0,04 messen lassen. Wenn ein minimaler Geweberest übrig geblieben ist, so wird er eben vielleicht erst jetzt in seiner PSA-Produktion messbar. Vielleicht nicht einmal bösartig. Die Verdoppelungszeit kann kaum dramatisch sein,  drei Jahre nach der OP.
Du weißt das alles, eventuell sogar besser, aber vielleicht tut es ja gut, es wieder mal zu lesen.

Alles Gute wünscht dir
Wassermann

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Spertel, Fehlmessungen gibt es immer wieder.

Aber ... ich predige schon seit Jahren das Messen mit Kits der 3. Generation.

Wenn man mit PSA-Nachweisgrenze 0,002 ng/ml die letzten 2 Jahre gemessen hätte, hätte man eine Messreihe und wüsste was Genaueres.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Spertel,



> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mal gemacht, dass mal falsch gemessen wurde ?


Als ich 2002 HB2 machte hatte ich einen unglaublichen ausbüchser, am 22.07.02 - 0,012 ng/ml; 20.12.02 - 3,02 ng/ml und am 13.02.03 0,002 ng/ml dieses Datum mit dem Wert habe ich im Profil garnicht erwähnt!




> Zitat von LudwigS: Aber ... ich predige schon seit Jahren das Messen mit Kits der 3. Generation.
> 
> Wenn man mit PSA-Nachweisgrenze 0,002 ng/ml die letzten 2 Jahre gemessen hätte, hätte man eine Messreihe und wüsste was Genaueres.


Wenn Er Recht hat, hat Er Recht! Ich bin der gleichen Meinung aber es hilft Dir nichts wenn wir Dir jetzt predigen, Du bist jetzt halt in einer misslichen Lage und da mußt Du jetzt abwarten was die nächsten Werte bringen und danach handeln, nichts tun oder HB oder...

Hoffen wir es, daß es nur ein ausrutscher war!
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Helmut2
_"Wenn Er Recht hat, hat Er Recht! Ich bin der gleichen Meinung aber es hilft Dir nichts wenn wir Dir jetzt predigen, Du bist jetzt halt in einer misslichen Lage und da mußt Du jetzt abwarten was die nächsten Werte bringen und danach handeln, nichts tun oder HB oder..."
_

Freilich hat er Recht. Zumindest aus technisch-naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht. 
Aber andererseits, was hätte eine "Messreihe" über 9 Monate bei diesen Werten gebracht? Wer hätte denn da eine Therapie eingeleitet? Und welche? Hat er denn schon irgendetwas übersehen oder versäumt? Kaum. Sollte es denn tatsächlich kein Messfehler o.ä. sein, hat Spertel auch jetzt noch genügend Zeit, eine Therapie zu planen. Und gewonnen hat er sicher 9 Monate oder mehr unbeschwerterer Lebensfreude als mit einer sich abzeichnenden "Messreihe". 
Doch das ist eine schwer zu diskutierende Einstellungsfrage.

Schönen Abend allen!
Wassermann

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Tja, ich habe nun das dumpfe Gefühl, dass es mich nun auch schlimmer erwischt hat als zunächst befürchtet.
> 
> Ich habe heute das Ergebnis meiner PSA-Nachsorge erhalten : 0,06 ng/ml !
> 
> Spertel


Hallo,

1. ja, es gibt selbstverständlich Messfehler
2. Kontrolle nach 6 + 12 Wochen - im gleichen Labor - jetzt nicht wechseln
3. solange PSA 0.4 nicht erreicht ist - keine Aktionen. Es gibt auch (gar nicht mal so selten) Leute, die bei 0.2-03 "stehen bleiben.
4. hoch auflösender transrektaler Ultraschall zur Begutachtung der Anastomose
5. Vor einer evtl. Therapie ist eine PET zu erwägen, um das Problem einzugrenzen

6. don't panic !!!

Gruss
fs

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Spertel,

nicht nervös werden, bevor  die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit aus einer PSA-Reihe berechnet werden kann, denn Ausreißer gibt es immer wieder mal. Bei mir gab es unterschiedliche Messwerte aus derselben Blutprobe – vermutlich bedingt durch unterschiedliche Testverfahren und den Transportweg o. a. m.

13.08.2007 - 25,4 ng/ml - Testgerät des Urologen und von derselben Blutprobe
14.08.2007 - 21,2 ng/ml – aber vom Fremdlabor bestimmt

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...91&postcount=5


Gruss  GeorgS

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Spertel,

ja, ist bei mir auch schon vorgekommen, dass falsch gemessen wurde.
Bei dem niedrigen Wert würde ich mich auf keinen Fall verrückt machen.
Sollte sich da tatsächlich etwas entwickeln (wenn überhaupt...) hast `Du jede Menge Zeit. Schau noch mal in mein Profil - bei mir hatte sich etwas entwickelt - über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren.

Keep cool Buddy,

Norbert

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Spertel,

Ich reihe mich ein und sage auch, bleib gelassen. Dies ist sicherlich leichter gesagt als getan. Und deshalb noch einmal, es besteht kein Grund nervös zu werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Fehlmessung ist in Deinem Fall größer als das Rezidiv. Und sollte das Unwahrscheinliche doch wahr werden, dann geht die Welt nicht unter, wie Du als aktiver Forumsfreund weißt. 

Alles Gute, und ich drücke ganz fest beide Daumen!
Knut.

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen allerseits

Ich danke Euch für Eure Rückmeldungen und die aufmunternden Worte, hatte ´ne ziemlich unruhige Nacht.

Hatte gestern noch ein Telefonat mit einer Laborärztin, auch sie ist der Meinung, dass hier eine Fehlmessung im normalen Schwankungsbereich wahrscheinlich ist.

Wie gesagt, mein Urologe hatte gleich eine Referenzprobe veranlaßt, nun heißt es warten bis nächste Woche.

....und nochmal "dankeschön" für die netten Worte, hat mir sehr geholfen !

Ein schönes Wochenende für Euch

Spertel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Spertel. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hattest Du bei der Erstdiagnose einen Gleason-Wert von 2+3. Eine DNA-Analyse des Biopsiepraeparats (die Du als Kassenleistung noch nachtraeglich machen lassen koenntest) haette wahrscheinlich einen peridiploiden Befund, d.h. eine noch fast normale Chromosomenstruktur bestaetigt. Da Du in den vergangenen Jahren auch keine Therapie gemacht hast, die eine Erhoehung der Malignitaet bewirkt haben koennte (Hormontherapie, Bestrahlung), wuerden evtl. noch vorhandene Krebsreste wahrscheinlich von gleicher Struktur sein. Selbst wenn es sich also um keinen Messfehler handelte, brauchst Du Dich m.E. nicht sonderlich zu sorgen. Unbehandelt vollzieht die Entdifferenzierung des Prostatakrebses sich nicht in Spruengen und Schueben, sondern ist ein Prozess in Jahren. Und mit der Zeit kommt Rat.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-Joachim

> Unbehandelt vollzieht die Entdifferenzierung des Prostatakrebses sich nicht in Spruengen und Schueben, sondern ist ein Prozess in Jahren. Und mit der Zeit kommt Rat.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Ist das wirklich wahr? 

Kann ein PK-Neuling das wirklich glauben und sich darauf verlassen?

Was ist, wenn er glaubt, und es ist nicht so?

Sollten wir mit der Verbreitung von Glaubenssätzen nicht etwas vorsichtiger sein?

----------


## hartmuth

Aber hallo Reinardo,

eigentlich haben wir doch von den Zytopathologen gelernt, dass hier die Ploidie eine Rolle spielt! Hans-Joachim fragt zu Recht skeptisch nach.
Deine Aussage gilt vielleicht für diploide Tumoren, aber nicht für aneuploide, wenn man den Statistiken glauben darf.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Spertel. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hattest Du bei der Erstdiagnose einen Gleason-Wert von 2+3. 
> ...
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo lieber Reinardo,

nicht korrekt ist Deine Zusammenfassung des Gleasons, der nach Resektion mit 



> In Zusammenschau mit der telefonisch mitgeteilten Schnellschnittdiagnose Tumorstadium
> 
> pT 2c, pN0 (0/8), pM0,R0: Gleason-Score 7 *(3+4)*


angegeben ist. 
*Einen Gleason von 2* soll es lt. Urologe fs und namhaften Pathologen eigentlich nicht geben, wie schon oft zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde.
Eine Zweitbegutachtung vor der RPE hätte diesen 2-er Gleason auch schon nach oben korrigiert.

Die verständliche Aufregung ist wahrscheinlich auf einen Messfehler zurückzuführen. 
Ich habe dieses Drama auch schon miterlebt, plötzlich hiess es, der PSA sei 0,15ng/ml, von jahrelangem Stand < 0,01. Die Kontrolle ergab 4 Wochen später das bekannte und beruhigende Niveau wie in der Vergangenheit.

So etwas sollte nicht vorkommen, dass man den Patienten derartig in Unruhe versetzt, ohne zuvor intern eine Kontrollmessung zum Abgleich zu veranlassen.

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Carola-Elke,



> Die verständliche Aufregung ist wahrscheinlich auf einen Messfehler zurückzuführen. 
> Ich habe dieses Drama auch schon miterlebt, plötzlich hiess es, der PSA sei 0,15ng/ml, von jahrelangem Stand < 0,01. Die Kontrolle ergab 4 Wochen später das bekannte und beruhigende Niveau wie in der Vergangenheit


Ich bin ganz sicher, daß die Laborantinnen und Laboranten garnicht wissen oder auch nicht war nehmen wollen, daß es hier um einen Patienten handelt der RP worden ist und da steht im Laborblatt Normalbereich: < 4,00 ng/ml und wenn der Wert darüber liegt kommt ein *+*, machen die sich im Labor überhaupt keine Gedanken darüber, so einfach ist das!

Ich meine halt, daß hier im Laborblatt in dieser Rubrik -> Analyse *PSA*; Bezeichnung *PSA (Roche) z.B.* *RP;* Ergebniswert *1,30* (in meinem Fall); Einheiten *ng/ml*; Normbereich *< 0,003 und nicht < 4,00! gehört und das müßte eigentlich vom zuständigen Arzt bemängelt werden!*

Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen allerseits

Habe gerade die Mitteilung meines Urologen erhalten, dass sich der Wert der letzten Woche bestätigt hat.

Er liegt immer noch bei 0,06 ng/ml; damit scheint aus meiner Sicht ein Messfehler ausgeschlossen.

Wir haben nun vereinbart, in vier Wochen erneut eine Messung vorzunehmen.

Mir ist zwar nunmehr auch bekannt, dass es innerhalb der Systeme Schwankungen geben kann, aber hierfür habe ich keine Erklärung.

Die unruhigen Nächte werden weitergehen.......

Schönes Wochenende

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Habe gerade die Mitteilung meines Urologen erhalten, dass sich der Wert der letzten Woche bestätigt hat.
> 
> Er liegt immer noch bei 0,06 ng/ml; damit scheint aus meiner Sicht ein Messfehler ausgeschlossen.


Shit..., aber warte erst mal den Monat ab!

Kopf hoch, lieber Spertel. Unkraut vergeht nicht so schnell....

Viele Grüße nach Berlin

Schorschel

----------


## LudwigS

In der nachfolgenden Studie mit 906 Männern hatten nach Operation ein Rezidiv bei folgendem Nadir:

PSA kleiner 0,01-------4%
PSA 0,01-------------12%
PSA 0,02-------------16%
PSA 0,04 und grösser -89%

Da bekommt man ein Gefühl, wo Nadire nach OP liegen sollten.

-------------

 Shen S, Lepor H, Yaffee R, et al: Ultrasensitive serum prostate specific antigen nadir accurately predicts the risk of early relapse after radical
  prostatectomy. 
Urol 173:777-80, 2005. PMID 15711268

  PURPOSE: Ultrasensitive prostate specific antigen (PSA) assays allow a lower
  limit of detection (less than 0.01 ng/ml) than standard PSA assays. In this
  study we examined the ability of ultrasensitive PSA nadir to predict relapse
  after radical prostatectomy (RP). MATERIALS AND METHODS: A total of 906 men
  treated with RP were followed with PSA measurements at 3, 6 and 12 months,
  and yearly thereafter. Of the 906 men 545 (60%) with a PSA nadir of less
  than 0.01 ng/ml or at least 3 followup ultrasensitive PSA measurements
  underwent analysis and stratification by PSA nadir. Biochemical relapse was
  defined as 2 consecutive increasing post-nadir PSA measurements of 0.1 ng/ml
  or greater. The ability of ultrasensitive PSA nadir to predict relapse was
  assessed by univariate and multivariate analysis. RESULTS: At a mean
  followup of 3.1 years 54 of 545 men (9.9%) experienced biochemical relapse
  with a mean time to relapse of 25.2 months. Relapse rates in men with a PSA
  nadir of less than 0.01 (423), 0.01 (75), 0.02 (19) and 0.04 or greater
  ng/ml (28) were 4%, 12%, 16% and 89%, respectively. Men with a nadir of less
  than 0.01 ng/ml had a significantly lower relapse rate than men with a nadir
  of 0.01 (p <0.01), 0.02 (p <0.025) or 0.04 or greater ng/ml (p <0.01).
  Multivariate logistic regression analysis showed that a nadir of 0.01 (p
  <0.05), 0.02 (p <0.05) and 0.04 or greater ng/ml (p <0.01) independently
  predicted an increased risk of biochemical relapse compared to a nadir of
  less than 0.01 ng/ml. CONCLUSIONS: Ultrasensitive PSA nadir accurately
  predicts the risk of early biochemical relapse following RP. Men who achieve
  a nadir of less than 0.01 ng/ml have a low likelihood of early relapse.
  Higher nadir points may identify candidates for early adjuvant or salvage
  therapies.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Winni.da

> Mir ist zwar nunmehr auch bekannt, dass es innerhalb der Systeme Schwankungen geben kann, aber hierfür habe ich keine Erklärung.


Hallo Spertel,
aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß sich ein wenig (bei mir reichlich viel) Restprostatagewebe entzünden kann und der PSA sich dann vervielfacht!
Gruß  Winni

----------


## spertel

Hallo Winni

danke für die aufmunternden Worte, die sind in einer solchen Situation doch wichtiger als ich dachte.

Hatte gerade ein Gespräch mit meinem Chefarzt, der mich im Juli 2007 operiert hat.

Auf Grund meiner Ausgangssituation ist der Anstieg durch gutartiges Restgewebe am Blasenhals die wahrscheinlichste Ursache; meine Sorge sei unbegründet, da dieser Anstieg insignifikant sei.

Hoffentlich hat er Recht, aber mein Befund läßt (eigentlich) auch keine andere Erklärung zu......eigentlich !?

Einen Fehler im Messverfahren schließe ich aber nunmehr aus.

Melde mich, wenn es was neues gibt.

Spertel

----------


## HeikoM

Hallo Spertel,
den Antworten aller Anderen kann ich mich nur anschließen, heißt es doch hier im Forum immer wieder "keep cool". 
Dabei fällt mir ein, einen so niedrigen Wert hatte ich noch nie, nicht einmal nach der RP. Mein letzter Wert vom 14.01. liegt bei 0,24 und weder mein Hausarzt noch Urologe sehen einen Grund zur Beunruhigung. Oder habe ich hier komplett falsche Werte???
Für mienen Teil mache ich mir im Moment keinen Kopf darüber und schlafe recht gut. Wenn meine Ärzte wieder  hektisch werden ist wohl  noch Zeit genug Aktionen  einzuleiten.
Gruß
Heiko

----------


## HelmutK

Hallo Spertel,
als PK-Neuling (seit Januar im Forum) kann ich Dir natürlich keine fachlichen Ratschläge über Deinen PSA-Anstieg geben. 
Aber bedenke doch mal den äußerst geringfügigen Anstieg 2/100stel ca.3 Jahre nach der RP!! Wenn man jahrelang kontinuierlich immer den gleichen PSA-Wert hatte und jetzt mal einen "Ausrutscher" um diese besagten 2/100stel nach oben hat, kann das einfach nicht dramatisch sein (s.auch Mitteilung des Urologen). 
Ich schließe mich daher den Wünschen der Forenteilnehmer sinngemäß an und drücke dir die Daumen. Lasse die negativen Gedanken nicht zu! 

Ich stehe derzeit kurz vor der Therapieentscheidung (wahrsch.RP). Lies doch bitte mal meine Mitteilung vom heutigen Tag! Vielleicht kannst Du mir ein wenig weiterhelfen?

viele Grüße
HelmutK

----------


## spertel

Hallo  Helmut

Ich hoffe, Du hast Recht. Nach dem Telefonat mit meinem Chefarzt in Würzburg bin ich zur Zeit auch ziemlich "cool", wie man heute so zu sagen pflegt.
Gut, wenn es mich denn doch erwischt hat, dann muss ich eben die Sache so nehmen wie es ist.
Mich irritiert nur die Tatsache, dass eigentlich alles gegen ein Rezidiv spricht.
Es besteht kein Bezug des Tumors zur Kapsel. (Prof. Bonkhoff meint, bei dieser Konstellation treten selbst bei großen Tumorvolumina keine Rezidive in den ersten -5- Jahren auf.)
Ein großes Tumorvolumen kann eigentlich auch nicht vorhanden sein, denn zwischen Basis-PSA von 0,6 ng/ml und OP liegen -4- Jahre und -3- Monate. Bei angeblichen Tumorverdopplungszeiten von 3-5 Jahren frage ich mich ernsthaft : "Was soll in diesem Zeitraum für ein Tumor entstehen ??

Ebenso lag eine RO-Resektion vor, also waren die Ränder  tumorfrei.
Habe gelesen, dass bei Nervenschonung beidseits ab und zu mal ein kleiner Rest gutartiges Prostatagewebe übrig bleiben kann, evtl. auch Reste am Blasenhals, so mein Chefarzt.

An diesen Strohhalm klammere ich mich zur Zeit.

Werde Anfang Mai nochmal messen gehen, bis dahin versuche ich eben einigermaßen gelassen zu bleiben.

Ich bin momentan etwas zurückhaltend, was Empfehlungen angeht, insbesonders zur DNA-Zytometrie, weil mir hier ausreichend Hintergrundinformationen fehlen.

Meine unverbindliche Einschätzung zu Deiner Situation aus der "Ferne".

1. Eine abwartende Haltung halte ich in Deinem Alter für Recht riskant und vor allem ziemlich nervenaufreibend.
Die große Frage für mich wäre, ob hier ein Ereignis, sprich Tumor, beobachtet wird, der eigentlich zum Beobachten ungeeignet ist.

2. Mir ist immer noch nicht klar (und wird es auch niemals sein), weshalb mir der Ploide-Grad nur einer !! Stanze Aufschluss über das biologische Verhalten des gesamten Tumor geben soll.

Was nützt mir die eingehende Untersuchung einer Stanze, die möglicherweise, und auch sehr wahrscheinlich, den relevanten Tumorherd verfehlt hat ?

Diese und ähnliche Fragen solltest Du denen stellen, die zu diesem Thema mehr wissen als ich.

Alles Gute für Dich

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Spertel,

mir gefällt an der Aussage Deines Operateurs nicht, dass erst jetzt vom verbliebenen Restgewebe PSA nachgewiesen werden kann. Nach meinem Verständnis hätte dies doch auch schon direkt nach der Operation der Fall sein müssen. Ich bin in dieser Angelegenheit Laie, aber vielleicht melden sich zu diesem Punkt noch erfahrene Forumsfreunde.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall nun schon einmal die DNA von Deinem Karzinom bestimmen lassen, da nach der Ektomie bei Dir doch ein gravierendes Upgrading auf GS 7 erfolgt ist. Es liegt mir wirklich fern, Dir Angst zu machen, aber Du weißt natürlich auch, dass es bei keiner kurativen Therapie eine 100 % Erfolgsaussicht gibt.
Wie Du weiter weißt, ist mein Steckenpferd die Ploidie. Ich habe gerade jetzt über eine neue Studie berichtet, die die langfristige Erfolgsquote für GS 7 nach Ektomie zeigt. Daraus kannst Du ersehen, dass die Kenntnis der Ploidie eine gute Abschätzung der eigenen Chancen erlaubt und gegebenenfalls, wenn man es brauchen sollte, Informationen für Folgetherapien liefert.
Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir, dass Du dies alles nicht brauchst und Dein Operateur Recht hat, aber meine Meinung ist, immer möglichst umfangreich informiert zu sein, um sich schnell auf eine neue Situation einstellen zu können. 

Alles Gute und beste Grüße
Knut.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Knut

Selbstverständlich weiss ich nur zu gut, dass es keine 100 %ige Sicherheit gibt, aber an diese Aussage meines Operateurs muss ich nun mal glauben. Du weißt ja, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen zuletzt.
Auch ich frage mich, wenn es denn Restgewebe sein sollte, welches bei der OP zurückgeblieben ist, warum erst jetzt ein Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist.

Nach Berichten des Herrn Dr. f.s. gibt es in seiner Praxis mehr als einen Patienten, wo ein Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist, dieser aber wieder abfällt oder zum Stillstand kommt.
Was sollte hier die Ursache sein außer verbliebenes Restgewebe ?
Vielleicht hat sich dieses Restgewebe auch entzündet, da ich permanent  mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin.

Ebenso gibt es zahlreiche Publikationen, die vor vor schnellen Interpretationen des PSA-Anstiegs  im ultrasensitiven Bereich warnen. 

Mich beschäftigt am meisten die Frage bezüglich des Zeitraumes zwischen erster PSA-Messung und OP. Es sind knapp über 4 Jahre.

Was sollte -rein theoretisch-in diesem Zeitraum geschehen ?

Karzinome unter 0,5 ml gelten als insignifikant, bei einem Gleason von 3+3. Ich denke, viel früher hätte man bei mir dieses Karzinom gar nicht finden können.

Es gibt veröffentlichte Untersuchungen aus jüngster Vergangenheit, die nach einem Basis-PSA von 0,5 ng/ml (bei mir waren es 0,6/ml und Anfahrt per Fahrrad) eine Folgeuntersuchung erst nach 5 Jahren für sinnvoll erachten.

Ich war nach knapp -4- Jahren schon operiert !!!

Sollte sich wahrhaftig herausstellen, dass in meinem Fall doch bereits eine Metastasierung vorliegen sollte, dürfte sich das Geschreibe über angeblich  "langsam wachsende Karzinome, bei denen man alle Zeit der Welt für eine Therapieentscheidung habe" allerdings erledigt haben.

Ich war eh nie überzeugt von dieser These, schon gar nicht bei jüngeren Betroffenen.

Gemäß der Aussage unseres Urologen f.s. werde ich abwarten und keinesfalls vor einem vermeintlichen Anstieg auf 0,4 ng/ml in Aktion treten.

Mich würde allerdings interessieren, welchen therapeutischen Nutzen eine DNA-Zytometrie in meinem Fall überhaupt hätte.
Ich dachte immer, dass in erster Linie für die Prognose das postoperative Tumorstadium erstrangig eine Rolle spielt.

Wie sind Aussagen auf der Web-Seite des Prof. Bonkhoff zu interpretieren, dass Karzinome ohne Bezug zur Kapsel selbst bei hohen Gleason-Scores und größeren Volumina keine Lymphknotenmetastasen  bilden ?

Ist dies dann alles Unfug oder habe ich alles falsch interpretiert ?


Spertel

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Spertel,
einige, Deiner Aussagen sind mir nicht ganz verständlich.



> Mich beschäftigt am meisten die Frage bezüglich des Zeitraumes zwischen erster PSA-Messung und OP. Es sind knapp über 4 Jahre.
> 
> Was sollte -rein theoretisch-in diesem Zeitraum geschehen ?
> 
> Karzinome unter 0,5 ml gelten als insignifikant, bei einem Gleason von 3+3. Ich denke, viel früher hätte man bei mir dieses Karzinom gar nicht finden können.


Nach der Operation wurde bei Dir ein T2c festgestellt, also ein über beide Prostatalappen hinausgehender Tumor, bei einer relativ großen Prostata von 37ml - normal 18 - 22ml. Da ist ein entsprechend großes Tumorvolumern zu vermuten. Von 0,5 ml kann also keine Rede sein.

Mir ist auch nicht klar, was und wann Prof. Bonkhoff untersucht hat. War es das Biopsat, das Ektomiepräparat, hat er nur den Gleason Score beurteilt oder wurden auch reproduzierbare Tumormarker mitbeurteilt?



> Sollte sich wahrhaftig herausstellen, dass in meinem Fall doch bereits eine Metastasierung vorliegen sollte, dürfte sich das Geschreibe über angeblich  "langsam wachsende Karzinome, bei denen man alle Zeit der Welt für eine Therapieentscheidung habe" allerdings erledigt haben.


Zu einer solchen, dramatischen Fragestellung besteht überhaupt keine Veranlassung. Die Frage, warum sich möglicherweise an der Anastomose jetzt nach 3 Jahren ein Rezidiv bilden konnte, ist aus der OP-Technik bei beidseitigem Nerverhalt zu erklären. Ich habe hier ein *Bild* "davor" und "danach", welches erklärt, warum bei nerverhaltender Ektomie, je nach Perfektion des OP-Ablaufs, wenige Zellen der Prostata stehen bleiben können. 

Ohne Nerverhalt, wird die Prostata einfach aus dem Blasenboden herausgeschnitten. Dabei werden die beidseits an der Blase und der Prostata anhaftenden Gefäß- und Nervenbänder mit durchtrennt. Das ist zwar das Aus für die Potenz, macht aber ein mögliches Rezidiv um 10% unwahrscheinlicher.
Bei der nerverhaltenden Ektomie muss der Operateur dieses nur etwa 3mm breite Bändchen idealerweise von der Prostatakapsel ablösen. Es verbleibt dann nachdem der Blasenboden wie im Bild gezeigt, wieder mit der Harnröhre verbunden ist, schlaufenartig rechts und links dieser Anastomose, stehen.
Genau diese Stellen, sind für ein Rezidiv am ehesten geeignet.



> Gemäß der Aussage unseres Urologen f.s. werde ich abwarten und keinesfalls vor einem vermeintlichen Anstieg auf 0,4 ng/ml in Aktion treten.


Alles andere, würde auch keinen Sinn machen!



> Mich würde allerdings interessieren, welchen therapeutischen Nutzen eine DNA-Zytometrie in meinem Fall überhaupt hätte.
> Ich dachte immer, dass in erster Linie für die Prognose das postoperative Tumorstadium erstrangig eine Rolle spielt.


Es ist in Deiner Situation nach dem bisherigen Verlauf voraussichtlich nicht von Bedeutung. Es würde Dir aber jetzt schon viel größere Sicherheit geben, dass eine Metastasierung unwahrscheinlich ist.



> Wie sind Aussagen auf der Web-Seite des Prof. Bonkhoff zu interpretieren, dass Karzinome ohne Bezug zur Kapsel selbst bei hohen Gleason-Scores und größeren Volumina keine Lymphknotenmetastasen  bilden ?
> 
> Ist dies dann alles Unfug oder habe ich alles falsch interpretiert ?


Nein, es gibt aber nur eine statistische Beurteilung wieder. Du kannst in seinen Veröffentlichungen selbst nachlesen, welch strenge Maßstäbe er als Voraussetzung für seine Erkenntnisse setzt. Und Du kannst auch nachlesen, welche weiteren Beurteilungskriterien (Marker) erforderlich sind, um eine Fehlerquote die gegen Null geht, zu erreichen.

Dabei sollte Dir noch eins bewusst sein. Die zusätzlichen Beurteilungskriterien, die Prof. Bonkhoff benötigt um seine Aussage zur Malignität des Tumors eindeutig zu bewerten, kosten ein Vielfaches dessen, was mit einer DNA-Zytometrie in gleicher Weise erfolgen könnte.

Bei aller Notwendigkeit einer solchen Diskussion, bringt es Dich jetzt nicht weiter. Die Diskussion soll Dich jetzt auch nicht verleiten ein "Hätte und Wäre" in Dein Gedankengut einzubringen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass der kommende Wert und alle folgenden auf dem jetzigen Level stehenbleiben und damit das Thema Rezidiv vom Tisch ist.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Spertel,

Heribert hat schon den größten Teil Deiner Fragen beantwortet. Ich möchte mich deshalb nur auf die Ploidie beschränken, und zwar sehe ich folgende Vorteile

1. Ist das Resultat eine diploide Verteilung, so hast Du die Beruhigung, wie Heribert bereits ausführte, dass ein Rezidiv sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

2. Ist das Resultat eine tetraploide Verteilung, dann ist Deine Prognose weiterhin recht gut. Sollte aber dann doch das Unerwartete eintreten, dann weißt Du, dass nach Lokalisierung des Rezidivs eine Bestrahlung sehr gute Erfolgsaussichten hat.

3. Ist das Resultat eine aneuploide Verteilung, dann ist ein Rezidiv wahrscheinlich. Eine Bestrahlung hat dann keine guten Erfolgsaussichten mehr, und es empfiehlt sich aus dem vorhandenen Prostatamaterial bei Prof. Bonkhoff Untersuchungen machen zu lassen, um mehr Informationen über die Aggressivität des Karzinoms zu haben. Auf jeden Fall würde ich in diesem Fall keine Behandlung nach den urologischen Richtlinien durchführen, sondern mich mehr an HansiB und Ulrich orientieren und frühzeitig mit Rudolf Kontakt aufnehmen.

Aber jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung/Psyche. Ich war immer bestrebt möglichst Handelnder und nicht Getriebener zu sein.

Ich schließe mich Heribert an und wünsche Dir stagnierende bzw. rückläufige PSA-Werte.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Spertel,
> einige, Deiner Aussagen sind mir nicht ganz verständlich.
> 
> Nach der Operation wurde bei Dir ein *T2c festgestellt, also ein über beide Prostatalappen hinausgehender Tumor,* bei einer relativ großen Prostata von 37ml - normal 18 - 22ml. Da ist ein entsprechend großes Tumorvolumern zu vermuten. Von 0,5 ml kann also keine Rede sein.


Hallo Heribert, hallo Spertel,

dieser Aussage würde ich widersprechen, denn Deine Beschreibung entspräche einem pT-Stadium 3.
T2c bedeutet, dass das Karzinom *innerhalb der Kapsel auf beiden Seiten* gefunden wurde, aber dass es die Kapsel nicht durchbrochen hat, also nicht über die Prostata hinausgegangen ist!




> Zitat:
> Wie sind Aussagen auf der Web-Seite des Prof. Bonkhoff zu interpretieren, *dass Karzinome ohne Bezug zur Kapsel* selbst bei hohen Gleason-Scores und größeren Volumina keine Lymphknotenmetastasen bilden ?
> 
> Ist dies dann alles Unfug oder habe ich alles falsch interpretiert ?


Da es sich um ein organbegrenztes Stadium (T2c) handelt, kommt folgende Antwort in Frage:




> Zitat Prof. Bonkhoff:
> 
> http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...tektomie.html#
> 
> *Organbegrenzte Tumorerkrankung (pT2a,2b,2c)* 
> 
> Das Metastasierungs- bzw. Rezidivrisiko des Prostatakarzinoms hängt u. a. von seinem Bezug zur Organkapsel ab. Prinzipiell lassen sich für das organbegrenzte Prostatakarzinom drei Level unterscheiden (Abb.):
> 	*L0: der Tumor reicht nicht über das normale Drüsenfeld hinaus* 
> 	*L1: der Tumor reicht über das normale Drüsenfeld hinaus, erreicht aber nicht die Organkaspel* 
> ...





> Bei aller Notwendigkeit einer solchen Diskussion, bringt es Dich jetzt nicht weiter. Die Diskussion soll Dich jetzt auch nicht verleiten ein "Hätte und Wäre" in Dein Gedankengut einzubringen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass der kommende Wert und alle folgenden auf dem jetzigen Level stehenbleiben und damit das Thema Rezidiv vom Tisch ist.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Heribert


Diesem Wunsch würde ich mich anschließen.

Carola-Elke

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Carola-Elke



> Hallo Heribert, hallo Spertel,
> 
> dieser Aussage würde ich widersprechen, denn Deine Beschreibung entspräche einem pT-Stadium 3.
> T2c bedeutet, dass das Karzinom *innerhalb der Kapsel auf beiden Seiten* gefunden wurde, aber dass es die Kapsel nicht durchbrochen hat, also nicht über die Prostata hinausgegangen ist!


Du hast natürlich recht, obschon ich das gleiche meinte. Ich hatte mich zu sehr darin verbissen, dass ein auf beide Lappen sich ausdehnender Tumor nicht mehr so klein sein kann! Das "über beide Prostatalappen hinaus" ist natürlich falsch.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## spertel

Danke Carola-Elke,

genau _dieser_ von Dir hier eingestellte Beitrag von Prof. Bonkhoff hat mich ja so verunsichert, weil er ja genau meinen Fall darstellt.

....und dass sich innerhalb von -4- Jahren ein Tumorvolumen in dieser Größenordnung (6,26 ccm) entwickeln kann, halte ich für ausgeschlossen, zumal dieser Knoten tastbar gewesen wäre.

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...zumal dieser Knoten tastbar gewesen wäre...


Hallo Spertel,

darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Mir hat kürzlich ein Urologe gesagt, dass bis zu 90% der Tumoren nicht tastbar seien, was neben ihrer Größe auch davon abhinge, wo sie konkret sitzen.

Aber unabhängig davon bin ich sicher, dass das Ganze bei Dir jetzt blinder Alarm ist. In diesem Sinne beste Grüße in die Hauptstadt von

Schorschel

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Schoschel, Hallo Spertel,

auch ich betrachte es im Hinblick auf unbefangene Leser als kritisch, die Aussage ins Forum zu setzen, ein Karzinom in der Grösse von gut 6 ccm sei auf jeden Fall tastbar. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, weil sich mein Tumor in einer Ecke befand, die der Urologe mit der DRU gar nicht erreichen konnte. Mein "unbsichtbarer" PK war begleitet von PSA > 200 und Lymphknotenmetastasen...

Gruss!

Jüg

----------


## Hanna56

Hallo Spertel,

als ich seinerzeit Deinen Beitrag gelesen hatte, habe ich mir nur gedacht, wie schade es ist, dass sich nach einer doch relativ langen Zeit sich PSA-technisch was in die Richtung ändert. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir die Ergebnisse von Jürgens vierteljährlichen Untersuchung (am 04.03.08 Blutabnahme) noch nicht erfahren.

Am 12.03. war er dann bei seinem Urologen, bekam auch die Laborergebnisse und da kam die Überraschung - PSA wurde mit 0,06 ng/ml angegeben. Alle vierteljährlichen Messungen ab November 2006 hatten einen PSA-Wert von < 0,05 ng/ml ergeben (die RPE war 10.2006).

Der Urologe meint, dass es momentan keinen Anlass zur Beunruhigung gibt - eine erneute Blutabnahme findet in der zweiten Aprilwoche statt. 

Wir wollen uns nun nicht verrückt machen lassen, aber die "0,06" geistern schon irgendwo im Hirn rum......

Nicht desto trotz - wir wünschen allen alles Gute und schöne Osterfeiertage.

Hanna

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Hanna,



> Am 12.03. war er dann bei seinem Urologen, bekam auch die Laborergebnisse und da kam die Überraschung - PSA wurde mit 0,06 ng/ml angegeben. Alle vierteljährlichen Messungen ab November 2006 hatten einen PSA-Wert von < 0,05 ng/ml ergeben (die RPE war 10.2006).


Du hast zwar Spertel angesprochen, nun, Spertel wird Dir gewiß Antwort geben!

Nach ca. 4-6 Wochen nach OP Okt. 2005 stand der PSA-Wert bei 0,05 ng/ml und da stand er stabil bis 04.12.2008, eigentlich ideal, aber bei T2 und G3 und GS 4+3 hätte euer Urologe eigentlich wissen müssen, daß da noch was an Medikamenten verabreit werden sollte!

PSAVZ liegt bei 345 Tage oder 11,4 Monate, also vorerst einmal Ruhig Blut und die nächsten 3 Monate PSA-Wert abwarten, denn erst wenn der PSA 3 mal hintereinander gestigen ist, sollte, ja muß man was tun!

Wünsche Euch von Herzen alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Hanna56

Servus Helmut,

danke für Deine prompte Antwort. 

Der Befund von der Stanzbiopsie (G3 und GL8) wurde ja nach der RPE nach unten korrigiert und somit hieß die Klassifizierung GL 7 (4+3) und G2b.

Welche Medikamente hätten in der Situation verabreicht werden sollen?

Danke nochmals und ein schönes Osterfest - auch wenn das Wetter ja nicht so mitspielen soll.

Viele Grüße
Johanna

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Hanna,



> Der Befund von der Stanzbiopsie (G3 und GL8) wurde ja nach der RPE nach unten korrigiert und somit hieß die Klassifizierung GL 7 (4+3) und G2b.


Das G2b ist eigentlich *G3b* Somit hätte euer Urologe noch eine HB ansetzen sollen, müßen, zur Abdeckung möglicher Restbestände an PCa-Gewebe oder Metastasen! ich finde es gelinde gesagt ungeheuerlich weil das einfach immer wider so passiert!

Viel Glück daß es nicht wei

----------


## spertel

Hallo Hanna

Das stimmt, die 0,06 ng/ml kreisen ganz schön im Kopf herum. Unsere Situation ist ähnlich, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mich ein Jahr länger als geheilt fühlen durfte.

Ich hatte mir die letzten Monate eigentlich keine großen Sorgen mehr gemacht, da ich meinen Befund falsch interpretiert hatte. Die Formulierung "das Karzinom wächst bis  0,1 cm an den Resektatrand" habe ich als fehlenden Bezug zur Kapsel interpretiert.

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit dem formulierenden Pathologen bin ich dann eines besseren belehrt worden. Bei mir liegt sehr wohl ein beidseitige Infiltration der Kapsel vor, es bestünde jedoch noch ein Abstand von 0,1 cm, um die Kapsel zu durchbrechen. Es war jedoch keinerlei Tumor außerhalb der Prostata nachweisbar.

Mir hat mir bei meiner Entlassung aus dem Khs versichert, dass dies völlig ausreichend sei.

Uns bleibt jetzt nicht anderes übrig, als zu warten, ob und in welcher Dynamik der Wert ansteigt.

Wenn es nicht allzu schnell nach oben geht, besteht noch ne gute Chance auf ein Lokalrezidiv, welches man mit einer Bestrahlung noch in den Griff bekommen kann.

An die andere Version wage ich noch gar nicht zu denken.........


Viel Glück

Spertel

----------


## Hanna56

"Ich hatte mir die letzten Monate eigentlich keine großen Sorgen mehr gemacht"

Hallo Spertel,

uns ging es ähnlich. Nach jeder Untersuchung/Blutabnahme sahen wir der nächsten nicht entspannt, aber etwas gelassener entgegen - die Erleichterung nachher war jedoch jedes Mal gleich gross und mit einem Gefühl einer relativen Sicherheit verbunden.

Jetzt versuchen wir, den Kopf für andere Sachen freizumachen und die Ergebnisse Anfang April abzuwarten. Wir werden berichten.

Alles Gute und ebenfalls viel Glück
Johanna und Jürgen

----------


## Hanna56

Heute haben wir den neuesten PSA-Wert mitgeteilt bekommen: er ist wieder nicht mehr messbar = < 0,05. Jetzt hoffen wir, dass der "Ausrutscher" der Messung im März einmalig war und auch so bleibt.

Einen schönen Abend allerseits und alles Gute wünschen
Jürgen und Johanna

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen allerseits

Habe am Dienstag meinen PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen und soeben das Ergebnis mitgeteilt bekommen.

Der Wert ist weiter angestiegen und zwar von 0,06 ng/ml (03.03.08) auf nunmehr

0,08 ng/ml.

Mein Urologe empfiehlt, falls sich der Anstieg weiter fortsetzt, die frühzeitige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge in der Charite. Wir sind jetzt so verblieben, nunmehr alle 
-6- bis -8- Wochen den PSA-Wert neu zu bestimmen und dann die weiteren Maßnahmen (Bestrahlung) einzuleiten.

Die Hoffnung, es könnte sich bei dem Anstieg um gutartiges Gewebe handeln, welches nun PSA produziert, hat sich offensichtlich nicht erfüllt. Ich werde aber keinesfalls vor 
0,3 - 0,4 ng/ml die Nerven verlieren.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte in der Vergangenheit

LG

Spertel

----------


## LudwigS

> 0,08 ng/ml.
> 
> Mein Urologe empfiehlt, falls sich der Anstieg weiter fortsetzt, die frühzeitige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge in der Charite. Wir sind jetzt so verblieben, nunmehr alle 
> -6- bis -8- Wochen den PSA-Wert neu zu bestimmen und dann die weiteren Maßnahmen (Bestrahlung) einzuleiten.
> 
> Die Hoffnung, es könnte sich bei dem Anstieg um gutartiges Gewebe handeln, welches nun PSA produziert, hat sich offensichtlich nicht erfüllt. Ich werde aber keinesfalls vor 
> 0,3 - 0,4 ng/ml die Nerven verlieren.
> 
> 
> Spertel


Hallo Spertel, was heisst hier "Nerven verlieren".
Hier geht es um kühl kalkulierte Strategie.
Falls du warten willst, um bildgebend was zu orten, OK.
Falls du aber auf Verdacht bestrahlen willst, ist das Warten sicher nicht die optimale Herangehensweise, denn je grösser der Tumor, desto grösser die Metastasierungsbereitschaft.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Spertel,

es tut mir leid, dass sich Deine zunächst sehr gut anhörenden Genesungsberichte nicht ganz erfüllt haben. So wie Du in Deinen bisherigen Ausführungen mit Verstand und Sachlichkeit Dich den Situationen gestellt hast, wird Dich der kleine Dämpfer nicht umwerfen.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und den kurativen Erfolg mit der demnächst anstehenden Strahlentherapie.

Herzliche Grüße, Heribert

----------


## spertel

Hallo Ludwig und Heribert

Warten, um mit bildgebenen Verfahren etwas zu sehen, hält mein Uro nicht für angebracht, da es für eine Bestrahlung zu spät ist, wenn man etwas sieht.

Aber jetzt und sofort bestrahlen ist doch auch falsch, zumal unser Urologe f.s. Fälle in seiner Praxis hatte (KISP), wo eine zu schnelle Bestrahlung genauso falsch ist wie eine zu späte. 

Vielleicht habe ich noch die minimale Chance, dass der Wert zwischen 0,1 und 0,2 ng/ml stehen bleibt, aus welchem Grund auch immer, aber eigentlich glaube ich nicht daran.

Jedenfalls bin ich ganz schön deprimiert, zumal eine Korrelation zwischen postoperativem Befund und dem jetztigen Verlauf nicht unbedingt zu erwarten war.

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Jedenfalls bin ich ganz schön deprimiert...


Kann ich gut verstehen, lieber Spertel, aber Du hast das (mögliche) Rezidiv ja sehr früh erkannt, und deshalb bin ich sicher, dass Du das in den Griff kriegst!

Herzliche Grüße in die Hauptstadt

Schroschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Spertel,

wenn du dich nicht auf die Schulmedizin und bildgebenden Ungewissheiten verlässt und dir überlegst mit dem Immunasystem (Zellsymbiose) den anscheinend noch kleinen PCa klein zu halten? Das wäre mir eine Überlegung wert. 

Was machst du wenn was gefunden wird, irgend wo eine Minimetastase, wenn überhaupt, schau was dein SHG-Boss macht. 

Du kannst ihm von mir einen schönen Gruß ausrichten und ihm sagen, daß sich die Metastasen verringert haben.
Ich vermute er wird sich sicher freuen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Spertel,

wie Du schreibst, besteht durchaus noch die Möglichkeit, dass der PSA-Anstieg für Dich positiv ausgeht. Da Du aber innerlich, wie Du weiter schreibst, nicht mehr damit rechnest, solltest Du nun auch aufgrund Deiner Forumszugehörigkeit Dich als mündiger Patient erweisen und nicht blindlings Deinem Urologen in die standard vorgegebene PK-Karriere folgen. Mein Vorschlag ist:

1. Von dem Prostatamaterial die DNA bestimmen zu lassen. Ist das Ergebnis di- oder tetraploid, dann weißt Du, dass eine Bestrahlung gute Erfolgsaussichten hat. Ist das Ergebnis aneuploid, dann weißt Du, dass Dein Operateur voraussichtlich keinen wesentlichen Fehler gemacht hat, sondern aufgrund der Aggressivität Deines Krebses, wie Du aus meinen veröffentlichten Statistiken entnehmen kannst, der kurative Erfolg unwahrscheinlich war.

2. Bei aneuploidem Resultat ist bei Prof. Bonkhoff die Prüfung auf Strahlenresistent vorzunehmen. Auch bei di- oder tetraploider Verteilung kannst Du natürlich die Prüfung bei Prof. Bonkhoff machen lassen, da auch bei diesen relativ guten Verteilungen in geringem Umfang strahlenresistenter PK vorkommen kann. Ich habe dies zur Absicherung vor meiner Protonentherapie gemacht.

Diese Vorgehensweise zeigt Dir frühzeitig Deine Therapieoptionen.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass eine Folgetherapie nicht notwendig wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wassermann

> Hallo lieber Spertel,
> 
> es tut mir leid, dass sich Deine zunächst sehr gut anhörenden Genesungsberichte nicht ganz erfüllt haben. So wie Du in Deinen bisherigen Ausführungen mit Verstand und Sachlichkeit Dich den Situationen gestellt hast, wird Dich der kleine Dämpfer nicht umwerfen.
> Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und den kurativen Erfolg mit der demnächst anstehenden Strahlentherapie.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße, Heribert


Hallo Spertel,

dem Wunsch und der Hoffnung Heriberts kann ich mich nur anschließen und sie sogar noch um die Hoffnung, dass eine RT gar nicht erst nötig wird, erweitern.

Bei allem Bedauern deiner persönlichen momentanen Situation ist es  schon ernüchternd, wenn man von einem so hoffnungsvoll stimmenden Verlauf wie dem deinen liest, der dann plötzlich eine andere Richtung einzuschlagen scheint. 
Wie so viele andere Historien lehrt uns auch die deine, mit Demut (ich zitiere dich bewusst) und Dankbarkeit auf Genesungserfolge -und seien sie auch nur vorübergehend- zu reagieren und dabei die Hoffnung auf weitere sich anschließende Erfolge nicht zu verlieren.

Wie du mit den Ratschlägen umzugehen hast, weißt du freilich selbst und hast keine Nachhilfe nötig. 

Ich möchte jedoch bei Knut noch einmal nachfragen, wie man 
(= Forumsleser, die ebenso laienhaft unbedarft sind wie ich) sich das konkret vorzustellen hat:
Ein aneuploider, also sehr aggressiver Tumor wird entfernt. Auf Grund seiner Aggressivität hat er bereits vor seiner Entfernung Krebszellen (wohin?) gestreut. Diese sind drei Jahre lang mittels PSA nicht detektierbar, da von so geringer Anzahl, dass das Immunsystem damit fertig wird. Dann plötzlich beginnt das Wachstum und die PSA-Produktion wird messbar. Warum konnte ein aneuploider Tumor bzw. Reste davon drei Jahre lang ohne zusätzliche Therapien kontrolliert werden? Ist das  erstaunlich oder erwartbar? Was löst das Ende der Kontrollierbarkeit aus?
Was wäre denn eigentlich d.E. ohne RPE zu erwarten gewesen? 

Handelte es sich nicht um einen aneuploiden Tumor, ist es doch zumindest ebenso erstaunlich, dass schon nach drei Jahren bei den eher günstigen Ausgangswerten ein Rezidiv im Anlauf zu sein scheint. Oder ist einfach der histologische Bericht ungenau/falsch?

Vielleicht können Antworten auf die aufgeworfenen Fragen dem ein oder anderen hilfreich sein. danke schon mal.

Dir Spertel wünsche ich Lebensfreude und Erfolg für die nächste Zeit!

Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

gleich vorweg: Deine Frage kann ich nicht beantworten. Wenn ich das könnte, dann würde ich wohl nicht in diesem Forum schreiben. Was ich aber kann, ist Graphiken lesen und statistische Zusammenhänge erkennen und auch zu berechnen. Ich habe nun zwei Studien gesehen, wo jeweils die Kapselbegrenzung und auch der exakte Ploidiegrad sowie bei der Osloer Studie auch der Gleason Score aufgrund der an der entnommenen Prostata gemachten Untersuchungen bestimmt war. Bei beiden Studien, die übrigens über 10 Jahre auseinander liegen, war die Prognose bei aneuploid schlecht bzw. es trat zu 100 % ein Rezidiv auf. Die Versäumnisse, diese Zusammenhänge nicht untersucht zu haben, liegen bei der medizinischen (Un)Wissenschaft. Einen Erklärungsversuch habe ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread auch als Antwort eines Beitrags von Dir versucht.
Vielleicht wird nun aufgrund Deiner Fragestellung und aufgrund der Entwicklung bei unserem Freund Spertel verständlicher, warum ich mich so dafür engagiere, vor einer Therapieentscheidung die Ploidie bestimmen zu lassen. *Nur mit Gleason Score und Ploidie zusammen ist eine verlässliche Prognose möglich.*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Spertel, 
wie Du aus meiner PKH entnehmen kannst, gibt es bei unserem PSA-Verlauf Parallelen. Auch ich habe RPE hinter und Strahlentherapie vor mir. Allerdings hatte ich wegen der Aggresivität meines Tumors 
[GIII (4a+5b), N1 (1/14), R1, Mx; neuroendokriner Tumor und Aneuploidie: C=2,75] 
im Anschluss an RPE 11 Monate Hormon-Monotherapie und danach intermitierend täglich 0,5 mg Avodart. Geht man von düsteren statistischen Prognosen aus, mußte ich demnach bereits im Grabe liegen. 
PSA-Nadir unter Nachweisgrenze erreichte ich unmittelbar nach der RPE; es verblieb 39 Monate bis 6/07 unter 0.04 (offenbar messen unsere Labore mit gleichen ultrasensitiven Geräten). Am 21.07.07 (40 Monate nach RPE am 3.03.04) lag mein PSA zum ersten Mal bei 0,053; dazwischen wiederholt unter 0,04. Am 21.03.07 (4 Jahre nach RPE) lag mein PSA bei 0,062 und stieg am 30.04 (innerhalb 40 Tagen) auf 0.073. Inwieweit der sprunghaft letzte PSA-Wert auf Wechsel von Avodart auf Proscar zurückzuführen ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Nach Urologen fs halbiert Proscar den PSA-Wert. Avodart wirkt noch stärker. Insoweit hinkt mein PSA-Verlauf-Vergleich bei letztem Wert und ist im Vergleich zu Deinem PSA-Verlauf (ohne Proscar) mit Faktor 2 zu versehen. 
Wenn Du meinem früheren Beitrag ("Verunsicherung und Übertherapie infolge der Autoritätsgläubigkeit... ") einen Blick würdigst, wirst Du entnehmen, dass ich diversen Thesen, die in diesem Forum einseitig favorsiert werden, skeptisch gegenüber stehe. Ich hoffe aber, dass nicht ich, sondern Knut bzw. Hutschi mit ihren Einschätzungen Recht behalten, wonach Bonkhoff anhand Biopsie (Gleason Scor) bzw. Böcking anhand DNA-Analyse (Malitätsgrad) feststellen können, ob Strahlen- und/oder Chemotherapie in Erwägung zu ziehen sind. Demnach müßtest Du mit niedrigen Gleason mit der Hormontherapie eine bessere jedoch mit der Strahlentherapie schlechtere Aussicht auf Genesung haben als ich mit höherem Gleason und Maligenitätsgrad. Diese Einschätzung setzt allerdings voraus, dass nicht nur diese Thesen richtig sind, sondern auch dass Gleason oder/und Maligenitätsgrad richtig diagnostiert wurden. 
Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## Harro

*Wieder aktiv

*Hallo, Samy, schön mal wieder von Dir etwas zu hören. Das von Dir beschriebene Thema ist leider in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich heftig umstritten. Erst kürzlich tagten wohl in Heilbronn etliche wissenschaftliche Kapazitäten und haben sehr unterschiedliche Empfehlungen abgegeben, wann und ob mit Hormonblockade kombiniert eine Bestrahlung erfolgen soll.  In meinem heutigen Beitrag zum Mammut-Thread  DNA-Zytometrie bzw. FNAB habe ich in einer Stellungnahme für Jürgen die Aussage von Prof. Böcking wiedergegeben. Es sieht wohl inzwischen so aus, dass man bei einem niedrig malignen Tumor, mal abgesehen von WW oder AS, besser RT und HB voneinander getrennt, also nacheinander realisieren sollte. Hierzu wird es sicher noch etliche Berichte geben. Mir wurde dringend von einem Onkologen in Heidelberg geraten, neben der IMRT einen zweiten DHB-Durchgang mit Beginn der Bestrahlung zusätzlich zu starten. Das habe ich nicht getan. Mein PSA 12 Monate nach Bestrahlung ohne jedes Medikament 0.39 ng/ml. Man muss nicht alles befolgen, was einem Ärzte so alles empfehlen, sondern auch mal seinem Instinkt  entsprechend reagieren. Das ist hoffentlich keine Besserwisserei.

*"Die Wahrheit von heute, ist die Lüge von morgen"

*
Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hutschi,
Dank Deines unermüdlichen Einsatzes glaube ich u.a. aus Deinen Fragestellungen und Antworten Prof. Böcking (kombiniert mit Knuts Kommentar zu Prof. Bonkhoff) entnommen zu haben, dass anhand Biopsie (Gleason Scor) bzw. DNA-Analyse (Maligenitätsgrad) festgestellt werden kann, ob es sinnvoll ist, Strahlen- und/oder Hormontherapie in Erwägung zu ziehen. 
Meine Frage ist primär nicht, ob es besser oder schlechter wäre, HT mit RT zu kombinieren, sondern ob Studien gibt, die die These bestätigen, dass beim niedrigen Gleason-Scor bzw. Maligenitätsgrad (wie bei Spertel) die Hormontherapie einen besseren die Strahlentherapie dagegen einen schlechten Wirkungsgrad hat? [und umgekhrt: ob beim höhen Gleason-Scor bzw. Maligenitätsgrad (wie bei mir) HT einen schlechten die RT dagegen einen besseren Wirkungsgrad hat?] Soweit ich aus Antworten Prof. Böcking (und Kommentar von Knut zu Prof. Bonkhoff) entnehme, wird diese Frage bejaht. Diese Einschätzung setzt allerdings voraus, dass nicht nur diese Thesen richtig sind, sondern auch dass Gleason oder/und Maligenitätsgrad richtig diagnostiert wurden. 
Ich Danke Dir nochmals für Deinen Einsatz und wünsche Dir alles Gute.
Samy

***Der Irrtum wiederholt sich immerfort in der Tat, deswegen muß man das Wahre* *unermüdlich in Worten wiederholen* (Goethe: Maximen und Reflexionen, Nr. 292).

----------


## Harro

*Zusatzinformationen

*Hallo, Samy, um Dir langes Suchen zu ersparen, hier der Auszug eines Schreibens von Prof. Böcking, das ich schon weiter oben erwähnt hatte:

Ich beziehe mich in meinen  Empfehlungen zur kombinierten, sequentiellen, nicht parallelen Hormontherapie  des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms auf die Publikationen von Pollack et al:  Prostate Cancer DNA Ploidy and Response to Salvage Hormone Therapy After  Radiotherapy With or Withour Short-Term Total Androgen Blockade: An Analysis of  RTOG 8610, J Clin Oncol 2003, 21:1238-1248 und von Swanson et al.: Treatment  Options in Lymph Node-Positive Prostate Cancer, Cancer 2006, 12: 2531-2539.  Diese habe ich dieser Mail angehängt.

Falls Du an diesen wissenschaftlichen Darstellungen interessiert bist, gib mir bitte Deine  E-Mail-Adresse, damit ich Dir diese Anhänge übermitteln kann.

*"Wahr sein ist alles und sich erschöpfen"
*(Ludwig Feuerbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Danke Hutschi, 
für mich bemerkenswert sind folgende Auszüge: 

Zitat Prof. Böcking:
"Schon recht frühzeitig sind auch Prostatakarzinome mischdifferenziert, d.h. sie enthalten sowohl besser als auch schlechter differenzierte Zellen (Grade 1  4).
Weiter ist wichtig, zu wissen, dass es zwischen diesen unterschiedlich bösartigen Zellen in einem Karzinom ein gewisses Gleichgewicht gibt. Eliminiert man therapeutisch die relativ harmlosen Grad-1-Tumorzellen (good guys), so schafft man Platz für die bösartigen Grad-4-Tumorzellen (bad guys). ...
In der Kombination mit einer externen Strahlentherapie sieht das schon ganz anders aus. *Dabei richtet sich die Hormontherapie vor allem gegen die höherdifferenzierten, hormon-empfindlichen Tumorzellen und die Bestrahlung gegen die weniger differenzierten hormontauben (x-ploiden und multiploiden) Tumorzellen.*
Eine Bestrahlung zerstört zunächst die sich schnell teilenden, besonders bösartigen Zellen. Die weniger bösartigen Zellen bleiben dagegen länger am Leben  der Tumor verringert also seinen Malignitätsgrad." 

Nach meinem Verständnis, ist vereinfacht gesprochen: beim harmlosen PK hat die Hormontherapie einen effektiven aber im Ergebnis für PK negativen Wirkungsgrad. Beim fortgeschrittenen PK hat die Strahlentherapie einen effektiven und im Ergebnis positiven Wirkungsgrad. 
*Fazit: HT meiden und beim ungünstigen PSA-Verlauf PK mit RT bekämpfen*.

Gruß
Samy

***Wenn wir einer Halbwahrheit nur scharf genug ins Auge sehen, ist es eine ganze Lüge gewesen** (**Arthur Schnitzler**)* 

Nachtrag: der Spruch Schnitzlers ist eigentlich hier fehl am Platz. Er bezieht sich nicht auf Zitate Prof. Böcking. Ich lasse ihn aber stehen, weil er im Zusammenhang mit Hutschi-Auslese, betr. Wahrheit und Lüge, steht.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hutschi, 

an Deinen Beiträgen finde ich beachtenswert, dass Du sie stets mit einem Spruch beendest. Auch wenn sie mir nicht alle gefallen und Du dabei meist den Autor jedoch nicht die Quelle (die entscheidend ist, um die Autenzität der Zitate zu überprüfen) angibst, finde ich, dass ein treffender Spruch mehr sagt als tausend Wörter. 

Das Problem in diesem Forum (wie sonst auch in der Welt) ist nicht die Verkennung der sogenannten "letzten Wahrheiten", sondern die fest gefahrenen Überzeugungen. Daher finde ich folgende *Aphorismen von* *Friedrich Nietzsche* erwähnenswert: 

*"Überzeugungen sind gefährlichere Feinde der Wahrheit als die Lüge."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 483)

*Man lasse sich nicht irreführen: große Geister sind Skeptiker. (...) Überzeugungen sind Gefängnisse.* (Antichrist # 54): 

*"Erst, wenn die Überzeugung aufhört, Überzeugung zu sein, darf sie Eintritt in die Wissenschaft erlangen."* (Fröhliche Wissenschaft V # 344)

*"Überzeugung ist der Glaube, in irgend einem Punkte der Erkenntnis im Besitze der unbedingten Wahrheit zu sein. Dieser Glaube setzt also voraus, dass es unbedingte Wahrheiten gebe; ebenfalls, dass jene vollkommenen Methoden gefunden seien, um zu ihnen zu gelangen; endlich, dass jeder, der Überzeugungen habe, sich dieser vollkommenen Methoden bediene. Alle drei Aufstellungen beweisen sofort, dass der Mensch der Überzeugungen nicht der Mensch des wissenschaftlichen Denkens ist."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 630) 

*"Das Halbwissen ist siegreicher, als das Ganzwissen: es kennt die Dinge einfacher, als sie sind, und macht daher seine Meinung fasslicher und überzeugender."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 578)

----------


## Harro

*Zitate am Ende eines Beitrages

*Hallo, Samy, irgendwo hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass meine Zitate zu dem vorangegangenen Beitrag im Zusammenhang stehen können aber nicht müssen. Manchmal handelt es sich ja auch nur um volkstümliche Sprüche oder Weisheiten, die man sich immer wieder gern  in Erinnerung ruft. Ich will aber auch nicht verhehlen , dass ich bei  einem Zitat selbst schmunzeln muss, wenn es  besonders gut zum vorstehenden Text oder dem angesprochenen Forumsbenutzer passt; natürlich immer korrekt .

*"Je einfacher etwas ist, desto mehr Kraft und Stärke liegt darin"
*(Meister Eckhart)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

Hallo allerseits

Nach einiger Zeit der Abwesenheit möchte ich heute den letzten Stand der Dinge darlegen. Nach Anraten eines Forumteilnehmers habe ich bei Prof. Bonkhoff ein Referenzgutachten erstellen lassen.

Soeben erhielt ich die niederschmetternde Nachricht, dass alles wesentlich schlimmer ist als ursprünglich angegeben.

Der Gleason wurde von 3+4 auf 4+4 höher eingestuft, aber was die Sache dramatisch macht ist die Tatsache, dass mindestens 14 !! Lymphspalteneinbrüche festgestellt worden sind. Das Gesamttumorvolumen beträgt ganze 2 ml.

So, jetzt weiss ich, woran ich bin......und was mich erwartet.

Viele Grüsse

Spertel

----------


## Harro

*Die Hoffnung schwindet zuletzt

*Hallo, Spertel, Berliner Urgestein, wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen. Ratschläge wirst Du kaum nötig haben bei all dem, was Du in den vielen Monaten hier hast lesen können. Aber Du sollst wissen, dass wir in Gedanken bei Dir sind. Halt die Fahne fest in der Hand.

*"Das Größte und Wunderbarste ist das Einfachste"
*(Walther Rathenau"

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...So, jetzt weiss ich, woran ich bin......


Schöne Sch......, aber dennoch "Kopf hoch", lieber Spertel! Denk' an meinen Spruch mit dem Unkraut, das so schnell nicht vergeht!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Jörg (O)

Hallo Spertel,
es gab da einmal einen interessanten Vortrag von Prof. Miller (PSA-Anstieg nach kurativerTherapie), den ich
mir aus dem Internet herausgezogen habe. Übermittle mir doch bitte Deine email, damit ich Dir diesen Vortrag (doc-Datei) zusenden kann (joergobe@t-online.de).
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur raten, die Sache ruhig anzugehen 
und den Ratschlägen unseres geschätzten Urologen zu folgen.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Spertel,

daher empfehlen wir immer, mehr Bildgebung, echter Zweitbefund vom Fachpathologen und wenigstens eine unproblematische DNA-Untersuchung. Ich habe dir weiter oben schon eine "Therapie" Überlegung genannt. Ich würde immer auch naturheilkundliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen und das Immunsystem modulieren. Wir haben doch die Erfahrung, es ist oft nicht  vorbei nach der OP.

Gestern konnten wir hören, daß in bei Prostata OP entnommenem Knochenmark Krebszellen gefunden werden. Eine Theorie die jeder bessere HP oder naturheilkundlicher Arzt vertritt. Nur die Schulmedizin macht davor die Augen zu.

Aber es ist ja wenigstens das Krebsvolumen reduziert, auch eine Aussage deren Vorteil zu hinterfragen ist.

Viel Glück, Konrad

----------


## Michael

Lieber Spertel, auch ich bin in Gedanken bei Dir und wünsche Dir und uns allen, den Kampf bloß nicht aufzugeben, auch wenn es verdammt schwierig ist. 
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
ich habe dir eine PN geschrieben. Wenn du willst, kann ich Fragen von dort hier einbringen.
Es grüßt dich nochmals
Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Noch einmal guten Abend aus der Hauptstadt

Erst mal vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch und auch für die vielen privaten Nachrichten und Hilfsangebote, die ich sehr zu schätzen weiss.
Nun ist wohl der Mega-Gau eingetreten, den ich so nicht erwartet habe und der nach Lage des Befundes auch nicht zu erwarten war.
Als jemand, der schon aus beruflichem Hintergrund mißtrauisch sein mußte, habe ich schon geahnt, dass mit dem pathologischen Abschlußbericht nach der Op einiges nicht stimmen konnte.

Hatte ich mir einen exzellenten Operateur gesucht (und auch gefunden), so scheint jener, der hier für die Aufarbeitung zuständig war, ein blutiger Anfänger zu sein. Vielleicht sollte ich ihm auch dankbar sein, denn dadurch konnte ich mich zumindest für knapp -3- Jahre als geheilt fühlen. Aber dieser Professor ist auch nur ein Mensch und macht, wie ich auch, Fehler.
Das Problem ist letztlich, dass ich vor knapp 4 Wochen erst 47 Jahre alt geworden bin, da wäre schon noch etwas Luft nach oben.
Damit scheint so gut wie sicher, dass ich jetzt schon weiss, woran ich mal das Zeitliche segnen werde....na das is doch was, oder?

Na wenigstens bleibt mir die Pflegestufe III in einem der vielen Pflegeheime erspart, die momentan hier in Berlin wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen. Scheinbar weiss man ganz genau, wie in Zukunft Geld zu machen ist.
Wenn ich mir die Geschehnisse in Asien ansehe, in China und auch in Birma, alles Länder, die ich schon bereist habe, dann kann ich mich noch recht glücklich schätzen, vielleicht doch 56 oder 58, vielleicht mit etwas Glück auch 60 zu werden.
Dann wären meine Kinder aus dem Gröbsten raus und mir bliebe noch Zeit, einige Dinge zu erledigen, die ich noch vor hatte.

Mein Traum als "alter West-Berliner", der kurz vor dem Mauerbau
das Licht der Welt im Arbeiterbezirk Wedding  erblickt hat, wäre allerdings noch, dass "mein Verein " Hertha BSC einmal mit der Meisterschale durch´s Brandenburger Tor fahren würde.......dieser Traum wird sich für mich wohl nicht mehr erfüllen....ein Traum, den ich seit 1968 habe, denn seit dieser Zeit bin ich diesem Club in tiefer Treue durch alle Tiefen gefolgt (Höhen gab es ja keine !).  Sei es drum....

Ich werde mich dieser neuen Situation stellen und werde auf Hinweis von Prof. Bonkhoff ein Gespräch mit Dr. F. E. in Bad Reichenhall führen. Mal sehen, was der so für Tips auf Lager hat.

Ansonsten geht es mir recht gut, die Angst vor dem Ergebnis war schlimmer als das Resultat selbst.....irgendwie komisch, aber ich habe es wie gesagt fast geahnt.

Ich werde mich zu gegebener Zeit wieder melden und bedanke mich für die große und mich sehr beeindruckende Solidarität.

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen

Spertel (Reinhard)

----------


## murus.w

Hallo Spertel,

Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals....!
Ich wurde vor 8 Jahre prostatektomiert, leider schon damals ohne Erfolg, siehe PKG. Mittlerweile bin ich nach intermittierender HB 3 zum zweiten Mal bei PSA 2,0 angelangt, bei bisher sehr guter Lebensqualität. Als nächstes habe ich Cholin-PET-CT geplant, um betroffene Lymphknoten zu lokalisieren und enn mögliich entfernen zu lassen, dann werde ich wohl noch Versuche mit Rocaltrol und/oder Celebrex machen, weiter an der Ernährung herumbasteln, und dann notfalls 2. Runde IHB 3. So schnell geben wir nicht auf und meine Frau verlangt noch 15 - 20 Jahre von mir. 
Es gibt auch für Dich noch viele Möglichkeiten. 
Ich drück Dir alle Daumen.

Gruß, murus.w

----------


## spertel

Danke Murus.w

Wenn ich einen ähnlichen Verlauf haben würde, wäre es in der Tat einigermaßen beruhigend.......einigermaßen !
Unser Problem liegt wohl in unseren Lymphknoten, was mich bei mir jedoch etwas stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass

a) mein PSA postoperativ sehr schnell -unter Beachtung der schnellstmöglichen Halbwertzeit- bereits 17 Tage nach der OP unter der Nachweisgrenze lag

und

b) es nun fast drei Jahre gedauert hat, bis der PSA wieder ansteigt, bisher recht langsam.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist dies zwar ganz positiv, aber scheinbar doch recht ungewöhnlich, wenn Lymphknotenmetastasen vorliegen.

Und davon muß ich aber ausgehen, zumal Prof. Bonkhoff mindestens 14 peritumorale Lymphspalteneinbrüche bei einem Tumorvolumen von ganzen 2 ccm festgestellt haben will.

Dies heißt, wie er telefonisch erklärt hat, dass dieser Tumor Anschluß an das Lymphsystem hat.
Dabei erscheint es mir sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass hier keine Tumorzellen das Weite gesucht haben.
Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, läge ich morgen auf dem OP-Tisch und würde eine maximale, sehr ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie -ohne einen bildgebenen Nachweis- durchführen lassen.

Wäre dies eine ernste Überlegung wert ?? 

Ob dies noch den gewünschten evtl. kurativen Nutzen bringt ist zwar recht zweifelhaft, sollte auf Grund meines recht jungen Alters jedoch mal ausdiskutiert werden.
Genau dies werde ich nächste Woche mit dem Doc aus Bad Reichenhall tun.

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## HorstK

> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, läge ich morgen auf dem OP-Tisch und würde eine maximale, sehr ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie -ohne einen bildgebenen Nachweis- durchführen lassen.
> 
> Wäre dies eine ernste Überlegung wert ??


Hallo Reinhard,

ich würde vorher aber auf jeden Fall noch eine USPIO-Untersuchung machen lassen!

Alles Gute für Dich !!!

Horst

----------


## WernerS

> ...Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, läge ich morgen auf dem OP-Tisch und würde eine maximale, sehr ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie -ohne einen bildgebenen Nachweis- durchführen lassen.


Hallo Spertel,

ohne bildgebende Verfahren würde ich nichts machen lassen. Du hast ja mehr als 300 solcher Lymphknoten in deinem Körper.

Letzte Woche hatten wir einen Vortrag über Zometa in unserer SHG (Konrad war auch dabei). Unter anderem ging es um die Filterfunktion von Lymphknoten bei Tumorbefall. Ich habe diese Frage an den Vortragenden gestellt, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass die Entfernung auch Nachteile wegen des Wegfalls oben genannter Funktion hat.


Der vortragende Arzt führte aus, dass es Erfahrungen aus Brustkrebsbehandlungen gibt. Dort wird die Lymphadenektomie als vorteilhafter gegenüber dem Verbleib eingestuft.

Meines Wissens nach führt die Uniklinik Freiburg soche OP's durch, wenn noch keine Knochenmetastasen existieren.

Ich kann verstehen, dass du nervös bist und möglichst schnell eine Entscheidung willst. Dr. FE, den du ja besuchen willst, wird dir sicher einen guten Weg aufzeigen.

Gruß und alles Gute für dich
WernerS

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Reinhard



> a) mein PSA postoperativ sehr schnell -unter Beachtung der schnellstmöglichen Halbwertzeit- bereits 17 Tage nach der OP unter der Nachweisgrenze lag
> 
> und
> 
> b) es nun fast drei Jahre gedauert hat, bis der PSA wieder ansteigt, bisher recht langsam.


Das sind, wie Du richtig festgestellt hast, Pluspunkte, die auf Dein gut funktionierendes Immunsystem hinweisen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wenn überhaupt, auf ein lokales Rezidiv deuten lassen. Auch bei den vielen, von Prof. Bonkhoff festgestellten Lymphspalteneinbrüchen, kann Dein Lymphatisches Systhem eine Aussiedlung bislang verhindert haben. 

Der jetzt erst sehr langsam beginnende PSA-Anstieg ist doch, bei aller Sorge, als positives Zeichen zu werten und sollte Dir die Angst vor einer Metastasierung nehmen.

Wenn Du tatsächlich über eine Lymphadenektomie nachdenkst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall, wie Horst Dir schon vorgeschlagen hat, vorher eine USPIO machen lassen, die am ehesten geeignet erscheint befallene Lymphknoten aufzuspühren.

Bei allem was die Medizin auch bietet, sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass HansiB (Konrad) seit Jahren mit NEM und Umstellung der Lebensweise seinen Tumor weitestgehend in Schach hält.

Alles Gute und nicht in Hektik verfallen
Herzliche Grüße, Heribert

----------


## murus.w

Hallo Spertel,

schließe mich WernerS und HorstK an: Keinesfalls ohne vorherige Lokalisierung durch Cholin-PET-CT oder USPIO. Zur Problematik der Weiterbehandlung nach Versagen der Prostatektomie habe ich für mich viel entnommen dem Buch von Myers: "Beating Prostate Cancer, Hormon-Therapie & Diet". Das Buch erläutert auch recht verständlich die vielen möglichen Wege der Krebszellen durch den Körper zu den Lymphknoten bis hin zur Metastasenbildung.
Viel Glück und guten Mut,

murus.w

----------


## spertel

Ein kleines Licht am Horizont............

So, liebe Forumleser, heute habe ich den schriftlichen Befund von Prof. Bonkhoff erhalten und er ist in der Tat nicht sehr positiv. Aber bei genauerem Studium wird die Sache langsam aber sicher recht interessant, wenn man nur selbst nicht der Leidtragende wäre.........

Das Bonkhoff meist die Befunde höher einstuft als der Erstpathologe ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, ebenso die Tatsache, dass er mindestens -14- Lymphspalteneinbrüche festgestellt hat, wußte ich bereits am Donnerstag durch unser ausführliches Telefonat.

Nur bin ich fast -3- Jahre davon ausgegangen, dass ein organbegrenztes Stadium bei mir vorgelegen hat. Auch das war offensichtlich ein Irrtum, denn in einem Präparat hat er nachgewiesen, dass der Tumor herdförmig das periprostatische Fettgewebe infiltriert hat.
Ergo : Der Pathologe, der in Würzburg meine Prostata auf dem Tisch zu liegen hatte, war offenbar nicht in der Lage, dies mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt zu tun; er hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man als Pathologe nur falsch machen kann.

Aus pT2 wurde T3a, der Gleason-Score war falsch und die Lymphspalteneinbrüche wurden nicht erkannt.

Dennoch ist bei RO-Resektion und "pL1" bei einem PSA-Rezidiv in erster Linie von einem Lymphknotenrezidiv auszugehen, so Bonkhoff in seinem Kommentar.

Der Befund im einzelnen :

Prostataektomie mit einem glandulären Prostatakarzinom

Tumorlokalisation : periphere Zone
Tumorvolumen : ca. 2 ccm
Gleason : 4+4
Stadium : pT3a, Ro-Resektion
Intraductale Tumor- : kein Anhalt, aber pL1
ausbreitung
Blutgefäßeinbrüche : kein Anhalt

Wer dies mit dem urprünglich begutachteten Präparat (siehe Profil) vergleicht, muss zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass dies eigentlich unterschiedliche Objekte sein müßten.

Warum nun Licht am Horizont ??

Ich erwähnte ja bereits, dass bei pT2 und RO-Resektion ein PSA-Anstieg mir nicht schlüssig erschien, ebenso bin ich der Ansicht, dass eventuell vorhandene Metastasen in den Lymphknoten früher und vielleicht auch schneller den PSA nach oben getrieben hätten. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.
Die nun festgestellte exkapsuläre Ausdehnung macht diesen Anstieg nun plausibel; dass schließt zwar eine systemische Erkrankung weiterhin nicht aus, macht mir aber Hoffnung, dass dieser Anstieg, zumindest zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt, im herdförmig infiltrierten Fettgewebe seine Ursache hat.

Auch Dr. F. E., auf diese Problematik angesprochen, äußerte sinngemäß, dass bei Lymphspalteneinbrüchen nicht 100 %ig Metastasen in den Lymphknoten vorliegen müssen. Dies ist zur Abwechslung mal ne positive Nachricht.

Eine zeitnahe 3-D-Bestrahlung unter Einschluß der abfließenden Lymphbahnen dürfte somit nicht ganz ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg sein.

Sollte ich mir hier Müll zusammengereimt haben, bitte ich mir dies ruhig mitzuteilen, ich halte einiges aus !!

LG

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Spertel.

Auch von mir ersteinmal mein bedauern der plötzlich und unerwarteten Wende deines bisherigen Verlaufs.
Medizienisch kann ich nicht viel beitragen, da bist du bestimmt versierter wie ich.
Für mich stellt sich die Frage nach dem Wert der Vorsorgeuntersuchungen welche du ja seit dem 40. Lebensjahr Durchgeführt hast. 

alles Beste JoScho

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinhard

Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind für mich absolut nachvollziehbar. Wenn Du wie aus Deiner familiären Vorgeschichte abzuleiten ist, nicht abwarten kannst bis das PSA eine auch für bildgebende Verfahren sichere Diagnostik bringt, solltest Du spätestens beim Anstieg des PSA auf 0,2 ng/ml mit der 3D Bestrahlung beginnen. Ob eine kombinierte Bestrahlung per IMRT plus 3D günstiger für Dich ist, wirst Du mit dem Nuklearmediziner besprechen müssen.

Was die Zuverlässlichkeit der pathologischen Beurteilung von GS und der damit verbundenen Einschätzung der Aggressivität und möglichen Ausdehnung des Tumors betrifft, müssen grundsätzliche Zweifel an deren Qualität angemeldet werden, wenn nicht die von Prof. Bonkhoff propagierten strengen Entnahme-, Aufbereitungs- und Durchführungsrichtlinien eingehalten werden. Es handelt sich eben doch um eine äußerst subjektiv durchgeführte Bewertung des Biopsates wie auch des Ektomiepräparates. 

Lieber Reinhard, hierbei denke ich immer an die DNA-Zytometrie, die von allen Kassen als Zusatzleistung bezahlt wird und ein wenig mehr an Sicherheit erbringen würde, weil der Untersuchungsablauf objektiv und reproduzierbar ist.

Herzliche Grüße nach Berlin
Heribert

----------


## spertel

Hallo, werte Forumfreunde (die noch da sind), interessierte Betroffene und Mitleser

Nachdem mir von Prof. Bonkhoff das Referenzgutachten zugestellt wurde und er mir bei einem persönlichen Telefonat ins Ohr geflüßtert hatte, ich würde bei einem PSA-Anstieg mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Lymphknotenrezidiv haben, bin ich natürlich nicht ganz untätig geblieben und habe mir überlegt, wie ich diesem Problem am wirkungsvollsten entgegentreten kann.

Wäre ich 20 Jahr älter, würde ich die Sache wesentlich gelassener angehen, aber wenn man gerade 47 geworden ist, muss man schon andere Wege einschlagen.
Seit meiner Erkrankung ist mir keine PK-Historie begegnet, wo der klinische Befund von der pathologischen Begutachtung derart abgewichen ist wie bei mir (siehe öffentliches Profil).

Weil eben dieses gravierende, sog, "Understaging" vorlag,
sind mir bei der OP im 7/2005 nur -8- Lymphknoten entfernt worden; diese seien nach pathologischem Befund als "tumorfrei" eingestuft worden. Bei einem Pathologen, der einen "pT2" nicht von einem "pT3" unterscheiden kann ist dieses Ergebnis höchst zweifelhaft.
In einem Online-Vortag anläßlich eines DGU-Kongresses wurde über die extendierte Lymphadenektomie im Rahmen der RPE referiert, die im Einzelfall kurativ sein kann, wenn es gelingt, Mikrometastasen durch diesen ausgedehnten Eingriff zu entfernen. (Dr. P. Bader, Karlsruhe). 
Mir stellte sich nun die Frage, ob diese ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie auch -3- Jahre nach erfolgter RPE nicht auch bei mir noch durchführbar wäre, auch ohne bildgebenen Nachweis eines UISPO oder Pet-Cholin.
Die Entfernung befallener Lymphknoten nach bildgebenen Beweis wird ja des öfteren durchgeführt, meist aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Also dachte ich mir, machen wir es mal anders.

Ich kontaktierte Herrn Prof. Heidenreich in der Uni-Klinik Köln, schilderte mein Anliegen und lag eine Woche später auf dem OP-Tisch der Uni-Klinik Köln, um mir alles an Lymphknoten ausräumen zu lassen, was medizinisch machbar erschien. Die Risiken der Folgen war ich bereit zu tragen, habe mir die Sache aber in der Praxis anders bzw. leichter vorgestellt.
Die Entfernung der Lk´s erfolgte nicht durch eine lapraskopische Op, sondern wiederum per Bauchschnitt. Ebenso wird erst durch die pathologische Aufarbeitung des entnommenen Fettgewebes klar, wieviel LK´s überhaupt entnommen worden sind. Es können nur -3- Stück sein, es können aber auch -20- sein. Den Befund habe ich noch nicht, ich bin mal gespannt.
Oberste Intention dieses Eingriffs war,vom Haupttumor abgelöste, isolierte Tumorzellen/Mikrometastasen, die sich bereits im angrenzenden Lymphsystem befinden können, aufzuspüren und zu entfernen, bevor diese zu Metastasen heranwachsen.
Ich hatte das Gefühl, in der dortigen Klinik , insbesondere bei Prof. Heidenreich in den richtigen Händen zu sein, der mein Anliegen in jeder Hinsicht nachvollziehen konnte (sonst hätte er den Eingiff logischerweise nicht durchgeführt !).
Seit Samstag bin ich wieder zu Hause, die Folgen dieses Eingriffs sind als kaum wahrnehmbar zu bezeichnen, weiss allerdings noch nicht, in welcher Anzahl die LK´s entnommen worden sind.

Da ich mittlerweile der beruflichen Übung einiger Pathologen mißtraue, habe ich genau vier Tage vor diesem Eingriff eine PSA-Messung veranlaßt, um diese mit der heute durchgeführten Messung zu vergleichen (Ergebnis erfolgt am Do.).
Sind beide Werte gleich, müßten die LK´s frei von PSA produzierenden Zellen sein, fällt der Wert ab, dürften Krebszellen durch die Lymphadenektomie (hoffentlich alle!) entfernt worden sein.
Bei der heutigen Blutabnahme wurde meine Story nun noch merkwürdiger. Der PSA-Wert vom 6.6.08, also -4- Tage vor dem Eingriff in Köln war wieder auf 0,06 ng/ml gefallen (letzter gemessener Wert am 22.4.08 war 0,082 ng/ml/gleiches Labor !!).

Da wird man durch ein Referenzgutachten von einem vermeintlich "Geheilten" zu einem High-Risk-Kandidaten und plötzlich geht der PSA-Wert wieder zurück......das verstehe wer will, ich nicht.

Manchmal stelle ich mir vor, die Präparate sind irgendwo vertauscht worden.
Möglich scheint alles zu sein......

Einen schönen Tag aus Berlin

Reinhard (Spertel)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Seit Samstag bin ich wieder zu Hause, die Folgen dieses Eingriffs sind als kaum wahrnehmbar zu bezeichnen, weiss allerdings noch nicht, in welcher Anzahl die LK´s entnommen worden sind.


Hallo Reinhard,

erst einmal alles Gute zur weiteren Genesung nach OP.

Sicherlich ist es sinnvoll, wenn Du den Histologie-Befund zu den entfernten Lymphknoten abwartest. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass diese Warterei ziemlich nervtötend sein kann, geht aber nicht anders.

Wie kommt es, dass Dein Labor einmal bis Tausendstel und das andere Mal bis Hundertstel misst?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## spertel

Danke für die guten Wünsche, ich bin momentan ziemlich relaxed, frage mich allerdings, was man bei einem derart niedrigen PSA-Wert überhaupt verläßlich in Lk´s feststellen kann.

Wie in einer Publikation verständlich nachvollziehbar dargelegt worden ist, ist die pathologische Aufarbeitung zwar interessant, aber von der Relevanz eigentlich sekundär, da es primär darauf ankäme, vermeintlich vorhandenen Tumorzellen durch die Lymphadenektomie zu entfernen.
Ich werde diesen (kup)- Beitrag, sofern ich diesen finde, hier einstellen.
Ein Vorgespräch zur Bestrahlung (IMRT) hatte ich in der Charite bereits geführt, momentan besteht meines Erachtens bei diesem unerwarteten Rückgang kein akuter Handlungsbedarf.

Bezüglich Deiner Frage, warum dieses Labor mal bis ins Tausendstel mißt und mal nicht, kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass die Arzthelferinnen dieses selbständig auf -2- Kommastellen abrunden. 
Ich werde dieses aber bei meinem nächsten Arztbesuch klären.

Hältst Du mein Vorgehen für nachvollziehbar oder eher für blinden Aktionismus ?

Reinhard

----------


## Anonymous1

> Danke für die guten Wünsche, ich bin momentan ziemlich relaxed, frage mich allerdings, was man bei einem derart niedrigen PSA-Wert überhaupt verläßlich in Lk´s feststellen kann.


Pathologisch wird ermittelt, ob Knoten PSA-positiv sind, denn dann sind diese metastasiert.




> Ein Vorgespräch zur Bestrahlung (IMRT) hatte ich in der Charite bereits geführt, momentan besteht meines Erachtens bei diesem unerwarteten Rückgang kein akuter Handlungsbedarf.


Auf welches Ziel sollte denn dann die Bestrahlung ausgerichtet sein?




> Hältst Du mein Vorgehen für nachvollziehbar oder eher für blinden Aktionismus ?


Nachvollziehbar. Würde ich in die Kategorie "Staging-OP" eingruppieren. 

Ich persönlich hoffe sehr, dass die Bemühungen einiger Wissenschaftler um das "Sentinellymphknoten-Staging" weitere Fortschritte machen. Siehe auch: http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/5868.pdf

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...und lag eine Woche später auf dem OP-Tisch der Uni-Klinik Köln, um mir alles an Lymphknoten ausräumen zu lassen, was medizinisch machbar erschien....


Mensch Reinhard, da stockt mir ja fast der Atem bei Deinem Tempo und Deiner Entschlossenheit!!!!

Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass alles mindestens so eintreffen wird, wie Du es Dir erhoffst. 

Herzliche Grüße nach Berlin

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

Neben dem Risikofaktor "Lymphspalteneinbrüche, mindestens 14" liegt  ja zusätzlich noch ein fokaler Kapseldurchbruch vor, wobei Prof. Bonkhoff herdförmig Tumorreste im extraprostatischen Fettgewebe nachgewieen haben will.
Auch hierdurch könnte ja dieser Anstieg verursacht worden sein, war bei meinem alten Herrn auch so, ebenfalls nach fast -3- Jahren erfolgte der moderate Anstieg, dann 3-D- konformale Bestrahlung und seit drei Jahren ist nun Ruhe.

Meine Weisheit habe ich übrigens aus diesen Texten :

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/4217.pdf

LG

Reinhard

----------


## Anonymous1

> Neben dem Risikofaktor "Lymphspalteneinbrüche, mindestens 14" liegt ja zusätzlich noch ein fokaler Kapseldurchbruch vor, wobei Prof. Bonkhoff herdförmig Tumorreste im extraprostatischen Fettgewebe nachgewieen haben will.


Dieses Detail der Zweitbefundung hatte ich nicht gelesen, dadurch bekommt die Lymphknoten-OP zusätzlich Bedeutung. Du solltest vielleicht bei positivem Befund eine adjuvante ADT diskutieren. 

Ich bedauere es sehr, dass das alles so für Dich gekommen ist. 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
ich wünsche dir zunächst einmal alles Gute und viel Erfolg bei dem von dir eingeschlagenen Weg.
Dein rasches Vorgehen bei dem doch noch niedrigen und noch nicht dauerhaft persistenten PSA hat mich sehr überrascht, andererseits kann ich es auch gut nachvollziehen. Du gehst von einer zutreffenden Einschätzung Bonkhoffs aus, da erscheint es folgerichtig, zu versuchen, all das zu entfernen, was womöglich von Mikrometastasen befallen ist, auch wenn die Erfolgschancen nicht bildgebend unterstützt sind. Dass Heidenreich das mitmacht, spricht für die Haltbarkeit der Vermutung. 
Weshalb schließt du aber die Bestrahlung (noch) aus? Die T3- Situation lässt doch auch die Vermutung auf ein Lokalrezidiv zu, der langsame Anstieg und der Zeitrahmen doch auch! Nun fällt der PSA-Wert auch noch, was erfreulich ist, die ursprünglichen Vermutungen über die Ursache des Anstiegs im Nachhinein aber auch wieder möglich erscheinen lässt. Welche Nebenwirkungen oder Folgen sind denn mit deinem Eingriff zu verbinden? Schließt das eine Bestrahlung für die nächste Zeit aus?

Allgemein:
Sollte man aber nicht auch anbetrachts der bekannten Messschwankungen und  -ungenauigkeiten vielleicht doch einen höheren Wert abwarten, bevor man therapeutisch eingreift? Ich stelle die Frage nicht, um deine nachvollziehbare und konsequente Handlungsweise in Frage zu stellen, sondern um Meinungen anderer Schreiber zu sehen.

Ich hoffe, meine Fragerei wird sich als überflüssig erweisen, da der neue PSA-Wert wegen der Entfernung des Übels wieder unter der Nachweisgrenze sein wird.

Liebe Grüße und beste Wünsche
Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Wassermann

Richtig, wenn Prof. Bonkhoff mir die Risiken aufzeigt, dann gehe ich zunächst einmal davon aus, dass es so ist wie er sagt. Ich frage mich natürlich, ob er hier in dieser Republik der einzige Pathologe ist, der verläßliche histologische Gutachten abgeben kann oder ob hier auch der Tatsache Rechnung getragen wird, als Referenzpathologe grundsätzlich andere Einschätzungen abzugeben als andere, besonders beim Gleason-Score.
Der Pathologe, der zuerst mein Präparat beurteilt hat, kam zu der Erkenntnis, dass hier ein mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom mit Gleason-Score 3+4 vorliegt; Bonkhoff hat dies zu 4+4 heraufgestuft. Ich denke, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte bei 4+3.
Die Bestrahlung schließe ich im übrigen nicht aus, nur sehe ich momentan bei einem unerwartet gefallenen Wert von 0,06 ng/ml keinen Handlungsbedarf. Mit dem Strahlentherapeuten der Charite´ist abgesprochen, die IMRT-Rezidivbestrahlung der Prostataloge erst bei 0,2 ng/ml zu beginnen.
Meinst Du die Nebenwirkungen der Lymphadenektomie ?

Es gibt eine recht große Anzahl von Betroffenen, die Probleme mit Wasseransammlungen in den Beinen bekommen, nur wie bei der RPE habe ich auch jetzt, ohne allerdings zu wissen wie ausgedehnt die LK-Entfernung eigentlich war, keinerlei Probleme, außer dass der etwas größer gewordene Bauchschnitt an einer kleinen Stelle etwas schlecht heilt, aber dies ist wahrscheinlich meiner Hyperaktivität geschuldet.
Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob es Grund zur Freude ist, wenn bei der nächsten Messung der PSA-Wert -wegen der Lymphadenektomie- wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze fällt.

Sollte dies so sein, hätte mit Sicherheit ein Lymphknotenbefall vorgelegen. Ob hier dieser Eingriff das Problem für alle Zeiten beseitigt hat, ist möglich und wünschenswert, aber eine Garantie ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Es ging mir nur um das frühzeitige Ausschöpfen aller Möglichkeiten.

Ich finde es im übrigen sehr schade, dass sich einige doch recht kompetente Betroffene hier ausgeklinkt haben, mich hätte deren Meinung zu meiner Situation bzw. Vorgehen sehr interessiert. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Herren so empfindlich sind und sich aus dem Staub machen. Bitte bedenkt, lieber Hutschi und lieber Knut, dass manch einer doch sehr dankbar wäre, Euer Urteil zu bestimmten Fragen zu lesen, man kann nicht für jede Frage, die man hat, immer zum Doc laufen. Ich würde Euch bitten, Euer Verhalten noch einmal zu überdenken, denn es geht hier nicht um Eitelkeiten, sondern um Einzelschicksale. Wenn auch nur ein Betroffener Nutzen aus Euren Beiträgen ziehen kann, hat sich Eure Anwesenheit schon glohnt.

Beste Grüsse

Reinhard

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Reinhard



> Es gibt eine recht große Anzahl von Betroffenen, die Probleme mit Wasseransammlungen in den Beinen bekommen, nur wie bei der RPE habe ich auch jetzt, ohne allerdings zu wissen wie ausgedehnt die LK-Entfernung eigentlich war, keinerlei Probleme, außer dass der etwas größer gewordene Bauchschnitt an einer kleinen Stelle etwas schlecht heilt, aber dies ist wahrscheinlich meiner Hyperaktivität geschuldet.


Ob sich aus einer umfangreichen Lymphadenektomie ein Lymphstau entwickelt kann oft erst nach einigen Wochen ergründet werden und ist zudem davon abhängig, wie gut Dein venöser Rückfluss funktioniert. Wenn Du vor der OP bereits unter abendlichen Knöchelschwellungen gelitten hast, ist die Gefahr eines Lymphstaus nach Lymphadenektomie größer. - Was ich mal vermute, so sollte bei Deiner aktiven Lebensweise, die Gefahr eher gering sein.



> Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob es Grund zur Freude ist, wenn bei der nächsten Messung der PSA-Wert -wegen der Lymphadenektomie- wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze fällt.


Was ganz sicher zur Antwort führt, dass Du wieder Zeit gewonnen hast. Du pflegst eh' die Einsicht, "Es gibt kein ganz Sicher".



> Ich finde es im übrigen sehr schade, dass sich einige doch recht kompetente Betroffene hier ausgeklinkt haben, mich hätte deren Meinung zu meiner Situation bzw. Vorgehen sehr interessiert. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Herren so empfindlich sind und sich aus dem Staub machen. Bitte bedenkt, lieber Hutschi und lieber Knut, dass manch einer doch sehr dankbar wäre, Euer Urteil zu bestimmten Fragen zu lesen, man kann nicht für jede Frage, die man hat, immer zum Doc laufen. Ich würde Euch bitten, Euer Verhalten noch einmal zu überdenken, denn es geht hier nicht um Eitelkeiten, sondern um Einzelschicksale. Wenn auch nur ein Betroffener Nutzen aus Euren Beiträgen ziehen kann, hat sich Eure Anwesenheit schon glohnt.


Dass ich den Entschluss von Knut und Harald auch sehr bedaure, sage ich in aller Deutlichkeit. Zu vermuten es handele sich um verletzte Eitelkeiten, ist wohl unzutreffend. Wenn Meinungen - auch persönliche, sachliche Angriffe - aufgrund extremerer Unterschiede der Sichtweisen von der Forumadministration zensiert werden, ist das ein erheblicher Einschnitt. Bei den Auseinandersetzungen, habe ich keine persönlichen Beleidigungen erkennen können, die eine solche Zensur gerechtfertigt hätten. 
Wie gesagt, ich bedaure den Entschluss, kann ihn aber verstehen.

Dir lieber Reinhard wünsche ich, dass Deine zuletzt getroffene Entscheidung zum andauernden Erfolg führt.
Herzliche Grüße, Heribert

----------


## spertel

So, liebe Forumfreunde, hatte gerade ein Gespräch mit Prof. Heidenreich, der mir mitteilte, dass alle entnommenen Lymphknoten negativ seien. Da sich der schriftliche Befund offensichtlich schon auf dem Postweg befindet, gab er die Anzahl der entnommenen LK´s mit 12 oder 13 an.
Zusammen mit der RPE vom 8.7.2005, bei der -8- Lymphknoten entfernt worden waren, fehlen mir nun 20 oder 21 Stück, die alle ohne Anzeichen von Malignität waren.
Er selbst hält diese Anzahl für representativ und beruhigend.

Na, wenn das kein Anlass zu (leichter) Freude ist....., obwohl ich natürlich weiss, dass alles noch ganz anders kommen kann.

Beste Grüsse aus der Hauptstadt

Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Spertel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Ergebnis. Ich verfolge den Dialog soweit möglich und finde Deinen "strategischen" Ansatz einer RPE eine weitergehenden Lymphknotenentfernung vor eine Bestrahlung machen zulassen als wegweisend.

Bei mir selbst wurden bei der RPE 5 L.-Knoten entfernt, insofern sollte
sich ein PSA-Anstieg zeigen, ist Dein Weg auch für mich eine Option die ich bisher nicht gesehen habe.


Alles Alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## Samy

> ... wenn Prof. Bonkhoff mir die Risiken aufzeigt, dann gehe ich zunächst einmal davon aus, dass es so ist wie er sagt. Ich frage mich natürlich, ob er hier in dieser Republik der einzige Pathologe ist, der verläßliche histologische Gutachten abgeben kann oder ob hier auch der Tatsache Rechnung getragen wird, als Referenzpathologe grundsätzlich andere Einschätzungen abzugeben als andere, besonders beim Gleason-Score.
> Der Pathologe, der zuerst mein Präparat beurteilt hat, kam zu der Erkenntnis, dass hier ein mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom mit Gleason-Score 3+4 vorliegt; Bonkhoff hat dies zu 4+4 heraufgestuft. Ich denke, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte bei 4+3.


Hallo Spertel,
ich fasse zusammen: Am 6.03.08 hast Du diesen Tread mit der Hiobsbotschaft ("rezidiv ??") eröffnet, Dein bisher unter der Nachweisgrenze (0.04) liegender PSA-Wert sei auf 0.06 (am 24.04 gar auf 0.08) gestiegen (und inzwischen wieder auf 0.06 gesunken). Der herrschenden Empfehlung im Forum folgend hast Du ein 2. Gutachten beim Prof. Bonkhoff eingeholt, der festgestelle, Dein ursprünglicher Befund (pT2 und Gleason 3+4) sei falsch, richtige Meßwerte seien T3b und Gleason 4+4. Ferner hat Bonkhoff 14 Lympfspaltenknoteneinbrüche festgestellt, die Dich im Übereifer zur operativen Entfernung durch eine andere Autorität veranlaßt hat, mit dem Ergebnis, dass alle 12 (zusätzlich zu den bereits 8)entfernten Lympfknoten (Gott sei dank) tumorfrei waren.

Dein Übereifer in der Sache hast Du mit Deinem relativ jüngen Alter rechtfertigt; Mit Verlaub halte ich Deinen Übereifer allerdings als eine (in Deinem Alter noch verzeihliche) Torheit, bei unserer komplexen Krebserkrankung auf die Befunde der Autoritäten blind zu vertrauen. 

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## Samy

*Nachtrag:* 
Hallo Spertel, im Beitrag Nr. 55 zu diesem Tread habe ich bereits mein Bedenken zur festen Therapie-Überzeugungen geäußert, die Du leider nicht beherzigen hast. Da Du der Meinung bist, *"Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte"* (zwischen zwei divergierenden Befunden), halte ich es für geboten, Dich an meinem Beitrag zu erinnern: 




> Hallo Hutschi, 
> an Deinen Beiträgen finde ich beachtenswert, dass Du sie stets mit einem Spruch beendest. Auch wenn sie mir nicht alle gefallen und Du dabei meist den Autor jedoch nicht die Quelle (die entscheidend ist, um die Autenzität der Zitate zu überprüfen) angibst, finde ich, dass ein treffender Spruch mehr sagt als tausend Wörter. 
> *Das Problem in diesem Forum* (wie sonst auch in der Welt)* ist nicht die Verkennung der sogenannten "letzten Wahrheiten", sondern die fest gefahrenen Überzeugungen.* Daher finde ich folgende *Aphorismen von* *Friedrich Nietzsche* erwähnenswert: 
> *"Überzeugungen sind gefährlichere Feinde der Wahrheit als die Lüge."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 483)
> *Man lasse sich nicht irreführen: große Geister sind Skeptiker. (...) Überzeugungen sind Gefängnisse.* (Antichrist # 54): 
> *"Erst, wenn die Überzeugung aufhört, Überzeugung zu sein, darf sie Eintritt in die Wissenschaft erlangen."* (Fröhliche Wissenschaft V # 344)
> *"Überzeugung ist der Glaube, in irgend einem Punkte der Erkenntnis im Besitze der unbedingten Wahrheit zu sein. Dieser Glaube setzt also voraus, dass es unbedingte Wahrheiten gebe; ebenfalls, dass jene vollkommenen Methoden gefunden seien, um zu ihnen zu gelangen; endlich, dass jeder, der Überzeugungen habe, sich dieser vollkommenen Methoden bediene. Alle drei Aufstellungen beweisen sofort, dass der Mensch der Überzeugungen nicht der Mensch des wissenschaftlichen Denkens ist."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 630) 
> *"Das Halbwissen ist siegreicher, als das Ganzwissen: es kennt die Dinge einfacher, als sie sind, und macht daher seine Meinung fasslicher und überzeugender."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 578)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Samy



> Dein Übereifer in der Sache hast Du mit Deinem relativ jüngen Alter rechtfertigt; Mit Verlaub halte ich Deinen Übereifer allerdings als eine (in Deinem Alter noch verzeihliche) Torheit, bei unserer komplexen Krebserkrankung auf die Befunde der Autoritäten blind zu vertrauen.


Ich denke nicht, dass unterwürfiger Glaube in die Befundung medizinischer Autoritäten unserem Mitstreiter Reinhard zum Handeln gezwungen hat. Er hat nach reiflicher Überlegung und in Kenntnis seiner familiären Disposition die Reißleine gezogen. Ob der von ihm eingeschlagene Weg aus Deiner Sicht richtig war, solltest Du nicht mit Übereifer oder gar Torheit bedenken. Entscheidend für sein Tun ist seine Sicht!

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Samy

Hallo Heribert, 

Du hast wohl mit Deiner Kritik Recht. Allerdings hielt ich meine Ansicht über dier Überreaktion Spertel (operative Entfernung der Lymphknoten wegen PSA-Steigung im 0.0x Bereich) ausgleichend für angebracht, nachdem anderer Forumteilnehmer seine Entschlossenheit - unkritisch lobend - kommentiert haben. 

Gruß
Samy

"Im Lobe ist mehr Zudringlichkeit als im Tadel". (Friedrich Nietzsche, Jenseits von Gut und Böse # 170)

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
Wie geht es? Was gibt es Neues in Hinblick auf deinen PK? Welches Resümee ziehst du aus dem bisherigen Verlauf und Vorgehen seit dem PSA-Anstieg? Was sagen die Ärzte? Gibt es neue Messungen?
Alles Gute und beste Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Samy, Heribert und Wassermann

Ich bin wieder einige Zeit in Griechenland unterwegs gewesen und habe erst heute die Fortführung meines Beitrages entdeckt.
Ich bitte daher um Entschuldigung, dass ich erst heute antworte.
Zuerst eine Korrektur, Samy, niemand hat mich veranlaßt, diesen Eingriff vornehmen zu lassen, weder Prof. Bonkhoff noch mein behandelnder Urologe. Ich habe mich selbst dazu veranlaßt gesehen, als ich in einem anderen Thread einen Beitrag von Winfried gelesen habe, der mit einem anderen diese Thematik diskutiert hatte.
Ebenfalls für mich wegweisend waren Online-Vorträge/Publikationen von DGU-Kongressen, die diese Thematik (ausgedehnte Lymphknotenentfernung/Dr. Bader,Karlsruhe) zum Inhalt hatten.
Ich habe mich selbst mit Prof. Heidenreich in Verbindung gesetzt, ihm die Sachlage geschildert und die Sinnhaftigkeit meines Anliegen hinterfragt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass dieser Arzt es nötig hätte, mich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zu operieren, wenn ein Nutzen ausgeschlossen ist. 
Fakt ist, das bei dem von Prof. Bonkhoff festgestellten Befund der ursprüngliche Lymphknotenstatus (-8- LK) nicht wirklich zuverlässig war und bei Kenntnis dieser Situation die Lk-Ektomie wesentlich ausgedehnter erfolgt wäre.
Ob es letzlich richtig gewesen ist, vermag ich so nicht zu beurteilen. Ich habe durch diesen 2. Eingriff, der nicht wie von Prof. Heidenreich telefonisch vorab 12 Lk erbrachte, sondern lediglich -9- tumorfreie Lk etwas mehr "Sicherheit", dass möglicherweise doch kein Lymphknotenbefall vorliegt, trotz dieser vielfachen Lymphspalteneinbrüche.
Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Aussagen zu diesem Thema, die eine andere Meinung haben als Prof. Bonkhoff und Lk-Metastasen nicht unbedingt als Ursache des PSA-Anstieges sehen.
Aber das für mich Wesentlichste ist die Tatsache, dass ich bei weiterem Anstieg (von dem ich bei T3a ausgehe/herdförmiger Nachweis von Tumorzellen im exprostatischen Fettgewebe, aber kleinherdig) die Strahlentherapie lt. Aussage von Heidenreich-ohne zusätzliche Hormontherapie- durchführen kann.

Vor den Nebenwirkung dieser Therapie habe ich persönlich mehr Schiss als vor jeder OP, denn auch diese OP wie auch schon die RPE im Juli 2005 verlief völlig ohne Komplikationen und ist auch bisher ohne jegliche körperliche Beeinträchtigung verlaufen.

Für nächsten Monat steht die nächste Messung an, das Vorgespräch für die IMRT-Rezidivbestrahlung (nicht vor 0,15ng/ml) habe ich bereits geführt. Nun heißt es eben abwarten.

Aber Heribert hat es schon richtig erkannt, im Alter von 68 und aufwärts hätte ich dieses ganze Theater sicherlich nicht veranstaltet.
Zum Thema "Refernzpathologe und Referenzgutachten" wäre noch einiges zu sagen und vor allem zu diskutieren, dieses später.

Einen schönen Tag aus der Hauptstadt

Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,
welche Überlegungen haben dazu geführt *frühestens* bei 0,15 ng/ml eine IMRT druchzuführen.

Wie Du in meinem Profil siehst scheint sich etwas zu bewegen. 

Gruß und alles alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Hallo Wolfgang

Ganz konkret, es waren weniger meine eigenen Überlegungen, sondern die Empfehlung des Strahlentherapeuten.
Wenn es nach mir ginge, könnte es eigentlich schon morgen losgehen, da ich nach Korrektur meines Tumorstadiums von pT2c nach pT3a nicht mehr von gutartig verbliebenen Restgewebe ausgehe.
Die 0,15 ng/ml-Grenze ist als Mittelweg zu sehen, ab wann schließe ich Messfehler oder einen benignen Hintergrund aus und ab wann hat die Strahlentherapie die größtmögliche Erfolgschance.
Wer wo hier seine eigene Grenze zieht, ob bei 0,2 oder 0,4 ng/ml, unterliegt wohl der jeweiligen ärztlichen Erfahrung. Fakt ist, dass eine zu frühe Bestrahlung genauso falsch und schädlich sein kann, wie eine, die zu spät durchgeführt wird.
Da bei mir nunmehr der klinische Zusammenhang mit dem PSA-Anstieg gegeben ist, nämlich der herdförmige Nachweis von Tumorzellen im exprostatischen Fettgewebe, dürfte der frühzeitige Einsatz der Rezidivbestrahlung begründet sein.

Bei Dir sehe ich zur Zeit jedenfalls keinerlei Grund zur Besorgnis. Der bisher geringfügige Anstieg, wenn dieser überhaupt einen darstellt, könnte durchaus im gutartig verbliebenen Restgewebe liegen. Du solltest allerdings nicht versuchen, Dir unplausibel erscheinende Messergebnisse dadurch korrigieren zu wollen, in dem Du das Labor oder Messverfahren wechselst. Dies ist nur geeignet, Dich zu verunsichern.

Ich hatte kurz vor meiner LK-Ektomie (und auch kurz danach) meinen PSA-Wert messen lassen; dieser ergab zu meiner Überraschung plötzlich 0,06 ng/ml, obwohl -7- Wochen vorher der Wert schon bei 0,08 ng/ml lag.
Im ultrasensitiven Bereich sind derartige Schwankungen durchaus möglich (Dr. Semjonow) und kritisch zu beurteilen.
Im übrigen dürfte nicht jeder pathologische Befund nach einer OP so falsch und unvollständig sein wie bei mir.

Beste Grüsse aus der nun nicht mehr sonnigen Hauptstadt

Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,
vielen Dank, für Deine ermutigende Interpreation.

Mir geht es darum  frühzeitig ein "Strategie" zu rechte zulegen und mich dann eigentlich zürück zu lehnen und zu warten ob es dann auch so kommt, wenn nicht um so besser. 

Die nächst "Probe" werde ich im Okt. ziehen lassen. Die letzte Probe war so zusagen ein "Beifang" meines jährlichen Check up beim Hausartzt.


Allles Alles Gute
und Grüsse derzeit aus dem badischen bewölkten Rastatt

Wolfgang

----------


## Samy

Hallo Reinhard,

ich verkenne nicht, dass Du aufgrund Deines Alters und familiärer Belastung Grund hast, besonders vorsichtig zu sein. Wenn Du meinen am 16.01.2007 verfassten Beitrag "*Übertherapie infolge der im Forum herrschenden Autoritätsgläubigkeit" (*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1143) zur Kenntnis nimmst, wirst Du entnehmen, warum ich gegenüber PCa-Autoritäten skeptisch bin.

Ich hatte mich damals gegenüber Prof. Bonkhoff kritisch geäußert, der mir im 2. Gutachten Gleason 5+5 und aufgrund CGA-Verteilung (die auf meiner Niereninsuffizienz zurückgeht) einen aussgedehnten neuroendokrinen Tumor attestierete - mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich Jahre lang von einem noch kürzer befristeten Dasein ausging. Dabei habe ich offenbar die Sympathie der von mir geschätzten Urologen fs, Günter Feick, Carola Elke u.a. verscherzt, die sich häufig auf die unfehlbare Autorität des Prof. Bonkhoff berufen. 

Obwohl bei unserer Erkrankung der Spruch, "zwei Ärzte, drei Meinungen - und vier zu Tode Therapierte" gilt, gib es in diesem Forum Götzen und Götzendiener, die der Meinung sind, der Wahrheit näher gekommen zu sein.
Insoweit war meine Kritik nicht gegen Deine Person, sondern gegen Deine Autöritätsgläubigkeit gerichtet. Ich bin sicher, dass Du und Prof. Heidenreich die Operation nicht in Erwägung gezogen hätten, wenn Du das 2. Gutachten durch ein 3. in Frage gestellt hättest.

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## spertel

Hallo Samy

Ich bin weniger autoritätsgläubig als man vielleicht vermutet. Wenn hier Neubetroffene um Rat gebeten haben, habe ich aus meiner Sicht stets den Sinn der Zweitbegutachtung der Stanzen durch einen Refernzpathologen hinterfragt und bezweifelt. Auch ich habe meine Stanzen nicht durch einen Zweitgutachter beurteilen lassen, da sich aus diesem Ergebnis sowieso keine therapeutische Konsequenz ergeben hätte. Ob diese nun mit 2+3, 3+3 oder gar 4+3 bewertet worden wären, hätte bei meiner Entscheidung zur OP keine Rolle gespielt.

Womit wir bei einer Frage wären, die mich schon sehr lange beschäftigt, nämlich wie wird man eigentlich Referenzpathologe ??

Ernennt man sich selbst ? Zeichnet man sich dadurch aus, dass man andere Pathologen grundsätzlich korrigiert ? Wer kontrolliert eigentlich den Referenzpathologen ?

Mir ist eigentlich kein Fall bekannt, wo der besagte Refernzpathologe einen Vorbefund bestätigt hat oder gar herunter gestuft hat.
Mir war auch völlig klar, dass im Rahmen der Zweitbegutachtung mein postoperativer Gleason-Score von 3+4 verändert würde, aber darum ging es mir nicht.
Ich wollte wissen, ob andere Befunde vorliegen könnten, die diesen PSA-Anstieg erklären könnten und habe direkt das Vorhandensein etwaiger Lymphspalteneinbrüche angefragt, da diese Untersuchungen offensichtlich nicht zur postoperativen Standarduntersuchung gehört hatte.
Die neue Einstufung des Gleason-Scores auf 4+4 ist völlig sekundär und für mich zur Zeit nicht relevant. Meine Einschätzung, die Wahrheit läge wahrscheinlich in der Mitte bei 4+3, bezog sich ausschließlich auf die Ermittlung des Gleason-Scores. Ich sehe keine Veranlassung, in dieser Hinsicht der Beurteilung des Refernzpathologen ein höheres Gewicht einzuräumen als dem Erstbetrachter.
Ich bin allerdings nun der Überzeugung, dass die festgestellten Lymphspalteneinbrüche durchaus den Tatsachen entsprechen, bin aber nicht mehr unbedingt sicher, dass sich hieraus in jedem Fall Lymphknotenmetastasen ableiten lassen. Die Zukunft wird diese Frage beantworten.


Nur welche Alternativen hat man als Betroffener eigentlich, wenn einem der Referenzpathologe bei einem Telefonat ins Ohr flüstert, ich hätte primär von einem Lymphknotenrezidiv auszugehen, wenn das PSA ansteigt ???

Und es gibt die Aussage, dass "in gut 40 % der Fälle von Mikrometastasierung eine Heilung möglich ist, vorausgesetzt es gelingt, diese  im Rahmen der Lymphadenektomie zu entfernen.

Was macht man da, Samy, wenn man gerade 47 geworden ist ?

Wäre doch schön, wenn der Herr Referenzpathologe auch mal falsch liegen würde, oder ??

Schönes Wochenende

Reinhard

----------


## Schorschel

> ... 
> Mir ist eigentlich kein Fall bekannt, wo der besagte Refernzpathologe einen Vorbefund bestätigt hat oder gar herunter gestuft hat.
> ...


Hallo Reinhard!

Ich bin, wie ich schon öfter geschrieben habe, so ein Fall.

*Erstgutachten:* 3 von 8 Stanzen positiv, Gleason 3+3

*Bonkhoff:* Nur 1 Stanze positiv, mit 5% 4er-Anteil, also 3+4(5%); in 2 Stanzen nur eine Entzündung feststellbar.

Für mich war das auch therapeutisch relevant, denn mit 3 positiven Stanzen hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht auf AS gesetzt, sondern mindestens eine Brachy gemacht.

Auch Dir ein schönes Wochenende!!

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

Wer sagt Dir denn eigentlich, Schorschel, ob Bonkoff mit seiner Einschätzung richtig lag ?
Oder war Dir dieses Ergebnis nur deshalb sympatischer, weil es in Deine AS-Strategie passt ?

Das ist genau die Problematik, woher weiss ich eigentlich, welches stimmt und welches falsch ist  ?
Ist ein Zweitgutachten schon automatisch richtiger, nur weil es von Prof. Bonkhoff kommt ?

Gute Nacht allerseits 

Reinhard

----------


## HorstK

Reinhard, schau mal hier

http://www.lifeline.de/cda/forum/act...12353&board=82

Horst

----------


## spertel

Hallo Horst

Wie es scheint gibt es auch noch andere, die sich zur Wertigkeit der Referenzpathologie ihre Gedanken machen...

LG

Reinhard

----------


## Harro

*Pathologische Gutachten*

Lieber Reinhard, hier auch noch meine Erfahrung zur Erlangung eines Zweitbefundes. Etwa zwei Jahre nach Biopsie holte ich mir meine Biopsate im Klinikum Ludwigshafen ab. Ich wollte diese persoenlich dem Pathologen
der Uni-Klinik Homburg/Saar uebergeben. Dort musste ich jedoch erstaunt zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass man nicht bereit sei, eine Befundung vorzunehmen, wenn ich nicht den Vorbefund ebenfalls vorab zur Verfuegung stellen wuerde. Eine doch recht eigenartige Praxis, obwohl der dann folgende ausfuehrliche Bericht relativ serioes wirkte und mit dem Vorbefund fast uebereinstimmte. Die Befundung von Stanzbiopsaten bleibt immer eine subjektive Beobachtung durch einen guten oder weniger erfahrenen Pathologen. Hinter vorgehaltener Hand ist auch schon mal von Gefaelligkeitsgutachten berichtet worden, wie immer die denn auch aussehen moegen.
Zu Deinem Dich zur Zeit am meisten tangierenden Thema der Lymphknoten bitte ich Dich einmal, vorab die PKG des Paul Neuer zu lesen und evtl. mit Paul einmal Kontakt aufzunehmen. Die Historie muesste von Paul noch ergaenzt werden, denn inzwischen war erneut im DKFZ bzw. Klinikum Heidelberg bei Prof. Herfahrt.
Paul war damals bei Prof.Barentsz. Anschliessend wurden befallene Lymphknoten im Kinikum Offenburg entnommen. Trotzdem konnten spaeter in Holland noch maligne Lymphknoten bei einer Nachkontrolle gefunden werden, die aber operativ wegen der unguenstigen Lage nicht entfernt werden konnten, so dass Paul anschliessend doch nicht um eine IMRT herumkam. Lieber Reinhard, bleibe weiter wachsam. Alles Gute fuer Dich.

*Am meisten fuehlt man sich von der Wahrheit getroffen, die man sich selbst verheimlichen wollte.*

Gruss Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Wer sagt Dir denn eigentlich, Schorschel, ob Bonkoff mit seiner Einschätzung richtig lag ?
> Oder war Dir dieses Ergebnis nur deshalb sympatischer, weil es in Deine AS-Strategie passt ?


Hallo Spertel,

rückblickend glaube ich, dass B. richtig lag, denn weder bei einer Kontrollbiopsie 2005, noch bei der kürzlichen FNAB wurden maligne Zellen gefunden. Aber all das ist naturgemäß nur eine Vermutung.

Ansonsten ist es für mich sehr logisch, dass jemand, der seit vielen Jahren nichts Anderes macht als Prostata-Biopsate zu begutachten, darin besser ist als jemand, der vom Sputum über alle möglichen Gewebeentnahmen bei allen möglichen Krebsverdachten bis hin zur Keratose alles nur irgendwie Mögliche begutachtet.

Es mag natürlich auch unter Spezialisten besser und schlechtere geben, aber wenn selbst Dr. Strum seine amerikanischen Patienten regelmäßig auffordert, ihre Biospate zur Kontrolle zu B. nach Deutschland zu schicken, dann spricht das dafür, dass B. einer der Besseren ist.

Warum Kahmann, dessen von Horst geposteter Beitrag ausgesprochen schwach ist, Helpap lobt und B. indirekt und anonym attackiert, weiß nur er selbst. Diesen Stil finde ich jedenfalls unkollegial und nicht in Ordnung. Wer weiß, was da eventuell an Berliner Zickenkrieg läuft...


Grüße in die Hauptstadt

Schorschel

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Spertel, mit den Pathologen ist es wie mit den Chirurgen.
Für seine OP hat man auch lieber einen, der nicht noch am Üben ist.
Manch einer weiss lieber, wer in persona Hand an ihn anlegt.

Und so ist das auch bei den Pathologen.
Wenn du dessen Reputation kennst, der dir deine Stanzen untersucht hat, und du sicher bist, dass damit alles bestens erledigt wird - oder worden ist - brauchst du keine Zweitmeinung.


Bei Dr. Strum in seinen Internetberatungen in den USA liest sich das so:

_Despite the fact that the Gleason score might NOT change after an  expert
review, the reality is that more often it does. However, the issue is  who
did the first review. There are talented pathologists who are focused  on
prostate cancer and also two national labs who are focused on PC as well. _ 

Auch wenn es es vorkommt, dass sich der Gleasosn nach Expertenkontrolle nicht ändert, ist es aber häufig so.
Der Knackpunkt ist, wer machte den Erstbefund.
Es gibt hervorragende Pathologen, die sich auf Prostatakrebs spezialisiert haben und auch zwei Institute mit Schwerpunkt PK.

_The Gleason score is a critical item; it is used as a variable in  virtually
every prognostic and treatment algorithm. An accurate GS mandates  an expert pathology opinion from a PC pathology expert. The ones that I am  most familiar with include: 
_
Der Gleason Score ist ein wichtiges Detail; er wird gebraucht in ziemlich allen Prognose- und Behandlungsalgorithmen.
Ein exakter Gleason verlangt eine sachkundige Befundung durch einen PK-Pathologie-Spezialisten.

Einige, mit denen ich am meisten vertraut bin:

_Helmut Bonkhoff [Berlin, Germany); Tel:  +49-30-8331802 or +49-30-8330441;
bonkhoff@prostapath.de

David Bostwick  (Virginia) [800] 214-6628
Ronald J. Cohen (Western Australia) [61 8 9386  9888]; ronnie@uropath.com.au
Jon Epstein (Hopkins) [410] 955-5043 or  410-955-2162 (Dr. Epstein does not
do ploidy analysis)
David Grignon  (Michigan) 313-745-2520
Jon Oppenheimer (Tennessee]  [888] 868-7522    
Dianon Laboratories 1 [800] 328-2666 (select 5 for client  services)
UroCor, Inc. 1 [800] 411-1839_

------------
Bostwick und Epstein gehören zu "den Grossen" der USA.


Als ich vor 4 Jahren bei dir um die Ecke - draussen in Buch - mit dem dortigen Professor mein Pathologieergebnis besprach und einen Zweitbefund durch Bonkhoff als Möglichkeit in den Raum stellte, meinte dieser:
"Kein Problem, ich kenne ihn, ist sowas wie der Pathologen-Papst".

Das war vor 4 Jahren.
Sicher können auch andere Pathologen was.
Nur - man sieht sie nicht.
Und hier hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.

Und was Dr. Kahmanns negative Meinung zu den meist schlechter ausfallenden Bonkhoffschen Zweitmeinungen anbetrifft, ist dies ja logisch.

Die "schneidende Zunft" der deutschen Urologie hat mit den Kriterien für "seine" Seeds  (PSA <10 ; GS max 6 und max 1 Stanze von mind. sechs) solche harten Bandagen konstruiert, dass Bonkhoff ihm zwangsläufig Kunden nimmt.
Dass in den letzen Jahren die Beurteilungskriterien härter geworden sind, muss man allerdings mit einrechnen.
Und das tut Dr. Kahmann inzwischen auch.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Und was Dr. Kahmanns negative Meinung zu den meist schlechter ausfallenden Bonkhoffschen Zweitmeinungen anbetrifft, ist dies ja logisch.
> 
> Die "schneidende Zunft" der deutschen Urologie hat mit den Kriterien für "seine" Seeds (PSA <10 ; GS max 6 und max 1 Stanze von mind. sechs) solche harten Bandagen konstruiert, dass Bonkhoff ihm zwangsläufig Kunden nimmt...


Lieber Ludwig,

ich sehe das genauso, habe es aber nicht geschrieben, weil dann immer gleich das Geschrei losgeht, dass ich den armen Urologen ja ständig fürchterliches Unrecht antue.

Mal schau'n, ob das auch der Fall ist, wenn Du so etwas schreibst.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## RuStra

> Ist ein Zweitgutachten schon automatisch richtiger, nur weil es von Prof. Bonkhoff kommt ?


Gewaltig, Spertel, welche umwerfenden Fragen Du immer wieder in der Plauder-Ring wirfst (natürlich darf es auch mal dieses Teilforum sein) !

Aus der Mischung von Dogmatismus, Ignoranz und Panik, die mir immer wieder bei Deinen Beiträgen entgegenströmt, kann ich nur die dringende Bitte generieren: Bitte etwas weniger Schwadronieren und etwas mehr kühleren Kopf und langsamere Gedanken!





> Auch ich habe meine Stanzen nicht durch einen Zweitgutachter beurteilen lassen, da sich aus diesem Ergebnis sowieso keine therapeutische Konsequenz ergeben hätte. Ob diese nun mit 2+3, 3+3 oder gar 4+3 bewertet worden wären, hätte bei meiner Entscheidung zur OP keine Rolle gespielt.


Genau! Augen zu und durch!
Das war und ist Deine Haltung. 
Gut und schön, so bist Du eben - könnte man meinen, meine ich auch, ich habe mich aus der Debatte Deiner Situation schon seit langer Zeit herausgehalten.

Bloss nimmst Du dann Deine eigene Entscheidung für bare Münze und folgerst daraus: AHA, wenn die Zweitmeinung für die Therapie-Entscheidung keine Rolle spielt, wozu dann Zweitmeinung?

Genial!
Und dann nimmst Du Deine eigene Panik-Denke und startest eine Attacke:




> Womit wir bei einer Frage wären, die mich schon sehr lange beschäftigt, nämlich wie wird man eigentlich Referenzpathologe ??


Wenn Dich diese Schlussfolgerung schon lange beschäftigt: Wie wäre es, wenn Du erstmal wieder einen Schritt zurückgehst und bei Dir selber neu aufsetzt? Vielleicht liegst Du ja falsch? Vielleicht hast Du damals falsch gelegen, na, könnte das nicht sein? Vielleicht hast Du auch mit deiner kürzlichen LK-OP-AKtion nicht so ganz richtig gelegen? Vielleicht bleibt eine Panik-Aktion auch dann, wenn ein Prof.Heidenreich mitmacht, immer noch eine Panik-Aktion?

In der Debatte Deiner Situation und in der teils mir völlig unverständlichen Hochjubelei deiner Heidenreich-Aktion durch einige Diskutanten scheinen mir die Gewichte der Gesamt-Debatte, nämlich wie mit PK gerade bei jüngeren Semstern umgehen, reichlich verschoben.

Von der Biologie des PK lernen wir nichts, und wir können nur gewinnen, wenn wir von der Biologie des PK lernen, wenn wir in diesen schrägen Schlachtordnungen von Gleason gg. Ploidie, Vernichtungs-Therapie-1 gg. Vernichtungs-Therapie-2, Unlogisches gg. Panikartiges ellenlange Diskussionsfäden verbraten, um auch noch den letzten Überblick beiseite zu quatschen.

Auch Samy meinte, durch unsinnige Ärgerlichkeiten auf seine Art gegen Autoritätsgläubigkeit aufklären zu müssen:




> "gibt es in diesem Forum Götzen und Götzendiener, die der Meinung sind, der Wahrheit näher gekommen zu sein.


Anmache gegen unbekannt? Kurz nachdem ein paar Namen genannt wurden?? 
Was soll das, Samy?

Rudolf

----------


## spertel

Jetzt haste aber ganz schön Dampf abgelassen, Rudolf, aber was willste mir nun eigentlich sagen ???

Nein, schenk Dir die Antwort....und mache es wie bisher, am besten raushalten, o.k?

Schönes Wochenende

Spertel

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Rudolf,
also ich finde Deinen Beitrag zutreffend und auch angebracht. Mit dieser Meinung stehe ich möglicherweise als Forumsleser nicht ganz alleine da auch wenn es manchem lieber wäre dass sich Kritiker eher "raushalten" sollten. 
Schönes Wochenende, Carlos

----------


## RuStra

> Jetzt haste aber ganz schön Dampf abgelassen, Rudolf, aber was willste mir nun eigentlich sagen ???
> 
> Nein, schenk Dir die Antwort....und mache es wie bisher, am besten raushalten, o.k?
> 
> Schönes Wochenende
> 
> Spertel


Spertel, was deine eigene Situation und Deine Entscheidungen angeht, halte ich mich raus, 
aber was deine Angriffe gegen andere angeht, da halte ich mich gelegentlich nicht raus.

----------


## spertel

So, Rudolf, mir liegt es völlig fern, mich mit Dir herumzustreiten. Eines möchte ich jedoch klarstellen, ohne jedoch in den Verdacht zu geraten mich gegenüber Deiner Person rechtfertigen zu wollen.

Ich bin der Letzte auf dieser Welt, der seine eigene Handlungsweise nicht von Zeit zu Zeit auf Richtigkeit hinterfragt. Das gilt auch (und erst Recht) für meinen letzten operativen Eingriff, den ich in Köln durch Prof. Heidenreich habe durchführen lassen.
Selbstverständlich habe ich mich auch hinterher gefragt, ob dies wirklich notwendig gewesen ist. Ich habe es getan, weil ich es in diesem Augenblick für angemessen gehalten habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich habe niemals behauptet, alles zu wissen oder gar alles richtig gemacht zu haben.

Vielleicht war auch etwas Panik mit dabei, ich weiss es nicht. Müßte ich mich deshalb schämen ? Ob es mir genützt hat, läßt sich momentan nicht beurteilen, was ich aber beurteilen kann ist die Tatsache, dass es mir nicht körperlich geschadet hat.

Ob dies für andere wegweisend sein kann, muß jeder für sich persönlich beurteilen und entscheiden, aber es kann der eigenen Entscheidung vielleicht dienlich sein.
Nur darum geht es.

Ich habe sehr viele PN erhalten, woraus ersichtlich gewesen ist, dass doch mehr Interesse an dieser Situation besteht als ich selber angenommen hatte.

Wenn Du den Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hast, wirst Du feststellen, dass einige Teilnehmer (z. B. Wassermann) angefragt haben, wie es weitergeht und welche Absichten ich habe.
Ich bin so erzogen, auf höfliche Anfragen auch höflich zu antworten; meine Großmutter hat mich dies so gelehrt und so halte ich es auch.

Möglicherweise hast Du Recht und siehst meine Antworten und Beiträge als eine Art Befriedigung meines Mittteilungsbedürfnisses an. Weit gefehlt, werter Rudolf !!

Ich werde daher mein weiteres Vorgehen ab jetzt nur noch in meinem persönlichen Profil hinterlegen, Dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt, und jeder der möchte kann sich dort über den weiteren Verlauf oder über meine "Panik" informieren. Keinesfalls möchte ich in den Verdacht geraten, mit meiner Vorgehensweise hausieren zu gehen.

Noch eines; ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise die Absicht gehabt, jemanden anzugreifen, auch nicht den Referenzpathologen Prof. Bonkhoff. Vielleicht ist er ja wirklich der Beste seines Faches in Deutschland, aber eine Frage diesbezüglich sollte doch zumindest erlaubt sein, oder ?

Zu welchen Zwecken ist dieses Forum denn da, wenn nicht zur Klärung diesbezüglicher Fragen ?

Sei herzlichst gegrüßt

Reinhard

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Reinhard, mir war das Geschütz von Rudolf auch zu schwer, das er da aufgefahren hat.


Ich habe deine Fragen auch nur sachlich gesehen - und versucht auch so zu beantworten.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

Noch ein Zitat aus einer Internetberatung von Dr. Strum.


Dr. Strum:

_ Also, on your presumed (3,4) there is  no quantitification of the amount of Grade 4 which is very important.  

Pathology----
This is a critical crossroads: the diagnosis & its  accuracy. Validation is a
KEY concept. Since the Gleason score is SO  IMPORTANT as a staging &
prognostic tool, every man diagnosed with PC  should have his slides reviewed by an expert in PC pathology. Ideally &  especially if we wish to profile the PC, we should use the tissue to do  special IHC (immunohistochemistry) to learn the nature of the PC & how  best to integrate various treatments to get the best shot at a succesful  outcome. 

For me, the two best pathologists in the world are David  Bostiwck in the USA & Helmet Bonkhoff in Berlin, Germany.  

_Für mich sind die beiden besten Pathologen der Welt David Bostwick in den USA und Helmut Bonkhoff in Berlin, Deutschland_


David  Bostwick, MD
Bostwick Laboratories
4355 Innslake Drive
Glen Allen, VA  23060
T: 1-866-816-4793 (Jennifer)
F: 804-545-9725  
www.bostwicklaboratories.com
Gleason 2nd opinion $400; ploidy  $360
Need patient demographics, insurance info, call to site that  has
slides/blocks
Corrine @ ext 1103 re: second opinion

Prof. Dr.  med Helmut Bonkhoff 
Prof. of Pathology
Tietzenweg 129
12203  Berlin
Germany
Tel: +49-30-8331802 or +49-30-8330441
Fax:  +49-30-8330335
info@prostapath.de
www.prostapath.de
http://www.prostapath.org/us/us-main.html_

-------------------

Sicher ist alles subjektiv, aber ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist eine solche Meinung sicher auch nicht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Samy

Hallo Ludwig, Hallo Rudolf,

ich habe damals in meinem Beitrag "*Übertherapie infolge der im Forum herrschenden Autoritätsgläubigkeit" (*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1143) meine Skepsis (vor allem auf Einwänden von Günter Feick) begründet. Hier eine kürze Wiedergabe:

Prof. Bonkhoff behauptet auf seine Site http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-ef-NeDifferenzierung.html, der neuroendokrine Tumor stelle die zweithäufigste PCa-Tumorart dar und komme in über 10 Prozent der Fällen vor, während in der medizinischen Literatur von einem Promille der Fälle die Rede ist. Ferner seien NE-Tumoren gegenüber Hormon- und Strahlentherapie resisstent, auch diese These ist umstritten. Für seine Thesen beruft er sich auf 13 eigene Veröffentlichungen und eine weitere, in der er als Co-Autor mitgewirkt hat. 

Ich bin weder fachlich kompetent, die Thesen Prof. Bonkhoff in Frage zu stellen, noch liegt in meiner Absicht, ihn zu diskreditieren. Vielmehr bin ich der Ansicht, dass wir gegenüber allen vorgetragenen Thesen kritisch seien sollten, selbst wenn sie von Autoritäten wie Prof. Bonkhoff aufgestellt sind. 

Die Berufung von Ludwig auf Dr. Strum u.a. beeindruckt mich nicht. Die Geschichte der Wissenschaft belegt, dass Thesen, die sich später als falsch erwiesen haben, Jahrhundert lang aufrecht blieben, nur weil man nicht gewagt hat, die Autorität des Urhebers in Frage zu stellen.

Stellt ein Pathologe diverse Thesen auf und beruft sich dabei auf mehrere Tumormarker, so tragen seine "eigenen Forschungen" lediglich zur Verunsicherung bei, wenn es keine erfolgsversprechende Therapie dagegen existiert. Im Widerspruch zu manchen Kopflastigen bin ich ich nicht der Meinung, dass ein Befund, der vorgibt, durch Bestimmung mehrerer Tumormarker korrekt zu sein, der Waherheit näher kommt, solange die Wechselwirkung der positiv festgestellten Tumormarker/-arten unbekannt ist. Der Fall ist nicht anders zu beurteilen als bei Kernkraftwerken. Je mehr Parameter für die Sicherheit maßgebend sind, umso großer wäre die Prognose eines GAUs (größten anzunehmenden Unfalls). 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## RuStra

> Hier eine kürze Wiedergabe:
>  ...
>  Ich bin weder fachlich kompetent, die Thesen Prof. Bonkhoff in Frage zu stellen, noch liegt in meiner Absicht, ihn zu diskreditieren. Vielmehr bin ich der Ansicht, dass wir gegenüber allen vorgetragenen Thesen kritisch seien sollten, selbst wenn sie von Autoritäten wie Prof. Bonkhoff aufgestellt sind.


also, Samy, was denn nun?

entweder Du willst argumentieren, dann mach das bitte - dann hat man was, womit man sich auseinandersetzen kann. Als Physiker bist Du kompetent genug, Argumente zu sammeln und klar zu denken. Und wenn Du auch noch einen Cousin unter Kattan hast, der mit Bonkhoffs Thesen nicht einverstanden ist, umso besser: Organisier die entsprechende Diskussion, aber mach einem nicht den Mund wässrig, nur um dann gleich wieder aufzuhören.


oder Du willst einen Eindruck vermitteln, dann ist das bestenfalls nett und gehört ins Forum-Feuilleton.
Aber eine "Bonkhoff"-Diskussion ohne sachlichen Inhalt, aber doch einer atmosphärischen Kritik, macht keine gute Forums-Stimmung.

Letztes Jahr gabs den Präventions-Artikel von Bonkhoff, Diskussions-Beteiligung gleich Null. Dieses Jahr gibts einen Androgenresistenz-Artikel, ich kann nur hoffen, dass da die Beteiligung diesmal besser ist, auch von Dir.





> Im Widerspruch zu manchen Kopflastigen bin ich ich nicht der Meinung, dass ein Befund, der vorgibt, durch Bestimmung mehrerer Tumormarker korrekt zu sein, der Waherheit näher kommt, solange die Wechselwirkung der positiv festgestellten Tumormarker/-arten unbekannt ist.


Aha, Du bist kein "Kopflastiger", was sonst? Schreibst Du aus dem Bauch heraus?
Jedenfalls zielt deine Bemerkung an dem Praxis-Problem, das wir haben, vorbei: Urologische PK-Behandlung ist weitestgehend frei von der Bestimmung unterschiedlich aggressiver PK-Tumor-Zustände, durch Bestimmung von Markern oder sonstiger Diagnostik. Die UKE-Urologen hier in HH beispielsweise halten nach wie vor nichts von all diesen Markern, das können Sie vergessen, heisst es. Keine klinische Relevanz. Also scheint Spertel recht zu haben, dass egal welcher Gleason ohnehin nur die OP in Frage kam. Es liegt aber auf der Hand, dass Hinweise über eine Veränderung des Tumor-Stoffwechsels bzw. der Aggressivität äusserst hilfreich sein können. Natürlich nur, wenn man mit den Hinweisen was anfangen kann. Natürlich nur, wenn man begreift, dass z.B. bei positivem TKTL1 die Ernährungs-Glucose-Frage kriegsentscheidend geworden ist. 

Es ist mehr die unzureichende klinische Praxis, die in ihrer alltäglichen Fixierung auf Standard-Therapien sich als unfähig erweist, die Fülle von Einzel-Hinweisen über molekulare Vorgänge in therapeutische Konsequenzen zu integrieren, als dass es die Forschung über die Einzelheiten der PCa-Biologie selbst ist, die in die klinisch irrelevante Ecke führen würde.

good evening,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Welche Erkenntnis

*Hallo, Rudolf:




> Es ist mehr die unzureichende klinische Praxis, die in ihrer alltäglichen Fixierung auf Standard-Therapien sich als unfähig erweist, die Fülle von Einzel-Hinweisen über molekulare Vorgänge in therapeutische Konsequenzen zu integrieren, als dass es die Forschung über die Einzelheiten der PCa-Biologie selbst ist, die in die klinisch irrelevante Ecke führen würde.
> 
> good evening,
> Rudolf


Das ist ja der Knackpunkt. Unmissverstaendlicher kann man das nicht zum Ausdruck bringen. 

*Zu wissen, was man weiss und zu wissen, was man tut, das ist Wissen.
*Konfuzius

Gruss Hutschi

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Samy,

Du setzt kleinzellige, neuroendokrine Tumoren der Prostata weiterhin mit neuroendokrinen Anteilen des PCa fälschlicherweise gleich. Damit wiederholst Du den Gedankenfehler, welchen Du bereits in dem früheren, von Dir zitierten Gesprächsfaden, gemacht hattest.

Auch die Mitteilung von f. s. vom 25. Jan 2007 in dieser Kommunikation, mit der er Dir zeigen wollte, wie groß die Häufigkeit von *kleinzelligen,* neuroendokrinen Tumoren der Prostata ist, wird von Dir mit dem Vorkommen neuroendokriner Tumoranteile des Prostatakrebses verwechselt. 

Dass eine deutliche Abweichung zwischen Prof. Bonkhoffs publizierten Daten und den Ergebnissen anderer Forscher bestünde, die aber nicht existiert, ist Deinem oben angeführten Missverstehen geschuldet. Richtig ist, dass neuroendokrine Tumoranteile in Veröffentlichungen als sehr häufig beschrieben werden. Rein neuroendokrine Tumoren hingegen werden sehr selten und mit schlechter Prognose festgestellt. Eine Informationsquelle zum besseren Verständnis wäre -

content.karger.com/ProdukteDB/Produkte.asp?doi=10.1159/000109711&typ
*Neuroendocrine* Differentiation in *Prostate Cancer*: From Lab to Bedside
Article (PDF 277 KB) 

Wen Du das verinnerlichen könntest, würdest Du Prof. Bonkhoffs Forschung über die neuroendokrinen Tumoren der Prostata, die in vielen anderen Publikationen zitiert wird, im richtigen Lichte sehen. 

Günter

----------


## LudwigS

Das kann man auch in Prof. Bonkhoffs Expertise zur Todesursache Wil de Jonghs nachlesen.

Wil de Jongh (Dr. phys) war der Kopf und Wissensträger hier in den ersten Jahren des Forums 2000-2002.

Er starb 2003 mit PSA etwa 0,1 ng/ml.

Seine Daten:
 Dx: 1993, bPSA 35ng/ml, GS=3+5, T3 N+Mx



*Prof Bonkhoff:*


Die Histologie lässt ein schlecht differenziertes, kleinzelliges, neuroendokrines (NE) Karzinom vom Zwischentyp, mit einer Vermehrungsaktivität von etwa 30 % erkennen. Wie ich in meinem vorläufigen Bericht ausführte, sieht das typische kleinzellige Haferzelltyp-Karzinom anders aus und hat eine höhere Teilungsaktivität. Der Tumor ist TTF-1-positiv, ein Marker für Lungen- und Schilddrüsenkrebs. Allerdings ist dieser Marker nicht spezifisch. Es sind Fälle von TTF-1-positivem Prostatakrebs mit neuroendokrinen Merkmalen beschrieben worden. Weitere Immunostains zeigen, dass Wils Tumor definitiv PSA- und AMACR-negativ ist. Das überrascht nicht, weil neuroendokrine Tumore der Prostata ohne acinare Anteile keine Prostatamarker einschließlich PSA, nukleare Androgenrezeptoren und anderes aufweisen. Die meisten dieser Tumore entwickeln sich unter Androgenunterdrückung aus üblichen prostatischen Adenokarzinomen und entwickeln ausgedehnte Metastasierung an ungewöhnlichen Stellen wie der Leber, weichem Gewebe und dem Magen-Darm-Trakt, ohne dass dies mit einem Anstieg des Serum-PSAs einherginge. Zusammenfassend habe ich keinen Zweifel daran, dass Wil de Jongh an Prostatakrebs starb, der sich nach einer Androgenentzugstherapie in ein reines neuroendokrines Karzinom gewandelt hatte. 

Wenn wir uns mit der NE-Differenzierung beim Prostatakrebs beschäftigen, müssen wir zwei unterschiedliche Dinge betrachten:

 *1) NE-Differenzierung bei gewöhnlichen prostatischen Adenokarzinomen ohne kleinzellige Histologie* 

Nahezu alle prostatischen Adenokarzinome zeigen eine NE-Differenzierung, die durch den meistens verwendeten endokrinen Marker Chromogranin A definiert ist. Mindestens 10 % aller bösartigen Tumore der Prostata zeigen bei immunohistochemischer Untersuchung ausgedehnte und multifokale NE-Charakteristika. Lassen Sie mich einige biologische Eigenschaften von NE-Tumoren aufzeigen: 
- NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen fehlt durchweg der nukleare Androgenrezeptor, und sie sind in allen Stufen der Erkrankung androgenunempfindlich. 
- NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen verharren in der GO-Phase des Zellzyklus, in der Tumorzellen üblicherweise gegen Bestrahlung und Zytotoxika resistent sind. 
- NE-Tumorzellen entgehen auch dem programmierten Zelltod. Selbst unter Androgenentzug zeigen nur 0,16 % von NE-Tumorzellen apoptotische Aktivität. Dies zeigt, dass die riesige Mehrheit der NE-Tumorzellen beim Prostatakrebs eine unsterbliche Zellpopulation darstellt. 
- Obwohl sich NE-Tumorzellen nicht teilen, produzieren sie eine Anzahl von NE-Wachstumsfaktoren mit mitogenen Eigenschaften, die über einen parakrinen Mechanismus bei benachbarten (exokrinen) Tumorzellen die Zellteilung aufrechterhalten. 
- NE-Tumorzellen entwickeln sich über einen Prozess der Zwischendifferenzierung aus exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen. Dieser Differenzierungsprozess wird vorzugsweise durch Androgenentzug induziert und kann durch Wiederzuführen von Androgenen umgekehrt werden. Jüngere Studien deuten darauf hin, dass Somatostatinanalog ebenfalls wirksam sein kann. 

*2) NE-Differenzierung mit kleinzelliger Histologie (Wils Fall)* 

Diese seltene Sache entwickelt sich gewöhnlich nach mehreren Jahren Androgenentzug aus normalem Prostatakrebs und ist durch eine sehr aggressive Erkrankung ohne begleitenden Anstieg des Serum-PSAs charakterisiert. Obwohl ich mehrere Fälle gesehen habe, habe ich wenig wissenschaftliche Erfahrung mit diesen seltenen Tumoren. Ein Prostatakrebs mit einer kleinzelligen Histologie ist mit Bestimmtheit androgenunempfindlich. Seine hohe Zellteilungsaktivität macht ihn zum Ziel einer Chemotherapie auf der Basis von Cisplatin. Leider ist die Prognose schlecht. 
Wil de Jonghs Geschichte unterstreicht die Bedeutung von neuroendokrinen Serumsmarkern bei der Verlaufskontrolle von Prostatakrebspatienten, die sich unter Androgenentzug befinden. Das Verfolgen der Chr-A- und NSE-Spiegel im Serum könnte dazu beitragen, Frühstadien dieser möglicherweise aggressiven Erkrankung zu erkennen.



------------


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Samy

> Hallo Samy,
> 
> Du setzt kleinzellige, neuroendokrine Tumoren der Prostata weiterhin mit neuroendokrinen Anteilen des PCa fälschlicherweise gleich. Damit wiederholst Du den Gedankenfehler, welchen Du bereits in dem früheren, von Dir zitierten Gesprächsfaden, gemacht hattest.


Hallo Günter,

es ist bemerkenswert, dass die Ausführungen Prof. Bonkhoff einer Zusatzerläuterung Deinerseits bedarf, wonach mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren nicht nur die kleinzelligen Anteile gemeint sind. Nicht nachvollziehbar ist es auch, von der CGA-Verteilung, die andere Ursachen wie Niereninsuffizienz haben kann, auf "neuroenokrine Differenzierung" zu schliessen und zum Beleg ausschießlich die eigenen Veröffentlichungen anzuführen.

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Günter Feick

> Hallo Günter,
> 
> es ist bemerkenswert, dass die Ausführungen Prof. Bonkhoff einer Zusatzerläuterung Deinerseits bedarf, wonach mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren nicht nur die kleinzelligen Anteile gemeint sind. 
> Gruß
> Samy


Hallo Samy, 

Prof. Bonkhoffs Ausführungen (bitte, siehe unten) bedürften nicht meiner laienhaften Zusatzerläuterung. Ich habe doch lediglich exakt wiederholt, was auf seiner homepage zu diesem Thema nachlesbar ist.

Irgendwie wollte es Dir in den letzten 12 Monaten nicht gelingen, zu unterscheiden zwischen kleinzelligen, neuroendokrinen Tumoren der Prostata und Adenokarzinomen der Prostata mit neuroendokriner Differenzierung.

Günter 

*Neuroendokrine Differenzierung und Strahlen- bzw. Androgenresistenz*Fast alle gewöhnliche Adenokarzinome der Prostata zeigen mit *Chromogranin A (ChrA)* eine wechselnd ausgedehnte neuroendokrine (NE) Differenzierung, die aber in der koventionellen HE-Färbung meist nicht erkannt und erst immunhistochemisch nachweisbar ist. Das Ausmaß der NE- Differenzierung nimmt im Rahmen der Tumorprogression und Entstehung der Androgenresistenz kontinuierlich zu. Etwa 10% aller gewöhnlichen PCa zeigen eine ausgedehnte und multifokale NE- Differenzierung. Die höchsten ChrA- Expressionsraten und Serumwerte finden sich bei Patienten mit klinisch Androgen-insensitiven Karzinomen. In zwei multivariabelen Studien stellt die NE -Differenzierung in der radikalen Prostatektomie einen unabhängigen Prognosefaktor für das PSA- Rezidiv dar. Den neuroendokrinen (ChrA positiven) Tumorzellen fehlen, im Gegensatz zu den exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen, konstitutionell der Androgen-Rezeptor in allen Stadien der Erkrankung. Der NE Phänotyp bildet somit eine primär Androgen- insensitive Zellpopulation im PCa.
Die NE-Differenzierung findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase des Zellzyklus satt und ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionelle Bestrahlung. Nur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod. Die Hauptmasse der ChrA- positiven Tumorzellen im PCa ist potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär. Der NE Phänotyp entsteht über einen Prozess der intermediären Differenzierung aus den exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen im Rahmen der Tumorprogression. Obwohl sie selbst nicht zur Proliferationsfraktion gehören, bilden die NE Tumorzellen eine Reihe von neuroendokrinen Wachstumsfaktoren mit mitogenen Eigenschaften (z.B. Bombesin), die die Proliferationsaktivität in den angrenzende, exokrinen Tumorzellen über einen parakrinen Regulationsmechanismus aufrecht erhalten.
Aufgrund der vorliegenden Daten hat ChrA die Qualität eines prognostischen und prädiktiven Markers, der immer dann bestimmt werden sollte, wenn sich aus dem pathologischen oder klinischen Befund eine Indikation für die Antiandrogen- und Strahlentherapie abgeleitet. Neuere klinische Daten scheinen dieses Konzept zu bestätigen. Weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema finden Sie in einer Übersichtsarbeit (Ref.1) der beigefügten Literaturzitate.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Rudolf,

gestatte mir im folgenden kurz auf Deine Einwände einzugehen:

Es gibt "Kopflastige", die glauben zur Erkenntnis gelangt zu sein, wenn sie in der Lage wären, eine Sache in ihrer Bestandteile zu gliedern. Dabei verkennen sie, dass "das Ganze mehr ist als die Summe seiner Teile" (Aristoteles). Die undifferenzierte Trennung von "Leib, Seele und Geist" z.B. hat der Menschheit viel Unheil gebracht und zur falschen Schlussfolgerungen verleitet. 

Ich bedauere, dass meine Kritik an der Autoritätsverblendung erneut auf ein kleiner Aspekt der umfangreichen Forschungen Prof. Bonkhoff fokussiert und diskutiert wird, während es sachdienlich wäre, auch andere Einwände, wie etwa die Kritik Knuts an DHB und "Dr. Bob" in Erwägung zu ziehen. Allein was hilft es, wenn ich Deiner Forderung folgend "Götzen und Götzendiener" benenne, außer unsere ohnehin überspannte Diskussion zu vergiften. 

Es wäre absurd, wenn wir als Laien Gutachten über die Qualifikation der Fachleute abgeben würden. Wohl aber dürfte berechtigt sein, die Unfehlbarkeit der Gutachten der Fachleute in Frage zu stellen. Ich würde keinem Pathologen unterstellen, falsche Befunde abgegeben zu haben. Er kann aber aufgrund seiner (auf eigener Forschung basierten) Annahmen in dem zu untersuchenden Objekt Dinge hinein-sehen, die er ohne diese Annahmen nie hätte hinein-interpretiert.

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Samy

Hallo Günter,

nicht aus dem von Dir zitierten - und mir wohl bekannten - Auszug von Ausführungen Prof. Bonkhoff (im Beitrag Nr. 118), sondern aus Deiner Zusatzerläuterung (im Beitrag Nr. 115) entnehme ich, dass es darin undifferenziert von klein- und großzelligen neuroendokrinen Tumoren die Rede sei. 

Vielmehr ist aus dem von Dir zitierten Auszug zu entnehemen, dass Prof. Bonkhoff aus der CGA-Verteilung, die andere Ursachen wie Niereninsuffizienz haben kann, auf "neuroenokrine Differenzierung" schliesst. 

Ich bitte Dich um Verständnis, dass es keinen Sinn hat, diese Diskussion fortzusetzen, weil wir bereits seit anderthalb Jahren aneinander vorbeireden. 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Günter Feick

> Hallo Günter,
> Vielmehr ist aus dem von Dir zitierten Auszug zu entnehemen, dass Prof. Bonkhoff aus der CGA-Verteilung, die andere Ursachen wie Niereninsuffizienz haben kann, auf "neuroenokrine Differenzierung" schliesst. 
> Gruß
> Samy


Hallo Samy,

ich antworte nicht nur Dir. Es geht auch um unsere Mitleser, die durch Deine vorhergehenden Beiträge nicht korrekt informiert werden. 

Jetzt hast Du zu erkennen gegeben, dass Dir kleinzellige, neuroendokrine Tumore der Prostata und neuroendokrine Differenzierungen des Adenokarzinoms deutlich unterscheidbar sind. Somit hat sich für Dich auch Deine vermutete Diskrepanz zwischen den Zahlen von Prof. Bonkhoff und den Zahlen anderer Forscher als nicht existent erweisen können. Das ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis unserer Kommunikation.

Was bleibt ist Deine Vermutung, dass Prof. Bonkhoff Chromogranin-A eine unagemessene Bedeutung für den Nachweis einer neuroendokrine Differenzierung beimisst. Damit hättest Du Recht, wenn sich der Nachweis alleine auf das im Serum gemessene Chromogranin-A beschränken würde. Tatsächlich jedoch bezieht sich Prof. Bonkhoff auf den immunhistochemischen Nachweis dieses Peptides am Prostatagewebe. Damit schließt er die möglichen anderen, von Dir korrekt angeführten Gründe aus, die für eine Erhöhung des Chromogranin-A im Serum verantwortlich sein können. 

Aber selbst die Messung im Serum kann bei manifestem Prostatakrebs im fortgeschrittenem Stadium wichtig sein, wenn das PSA unverhältnismäßig niedrig ist (Verhältnis Gleason Wert zum PSA). Das ist der Grund warum ein Arzt, wie Dr. Strum, diesen Marker zur Verlaufskontrolle einsetzt. Der von Ludwig genannte Krankheitsverlauf ist exemplarisch für die Richtigkeit dieses Verfahrens.

Günter

----------


## Samy

Hallo Günter,

wenn Du meine Beiträge vom Anfang 2007 zur Kenntnis genommen hättest, hättest Du darus entnommen, dass mir bereits damals die Differnzierung zwischen klein- und großzelligen neuroendokrinen Tumoren und somit auch die Korrespondenz von Prof. Bonkhoff mit Strum über den Tod Wil de Jongh bekannt waren (die dank Übersetzung von Ralf unter KISP Dokument Nr. 7 nachzulesen ist und Ludwig im Beitrag 116 wiedergegeben hat, ohne deren Quelle zu benennen).

Du weichst von eigentlichen Problemen aus: Prof. Bonkhoff hat bei mir aufgrund ausgedehnetr CGA-Verteilung "neuroendokrine Differenzierung" festgetsellt, die in meinem Fall nachweislich auf Niereninsuffizienz zurück zu führen ist. Hätte ich die Therapie dagegen (Platinpräparate, die wegen tödlicher Wirkung inzwischen aus dem Markt genomen sind) in Erwägung gezogen, wäre ich schon längst in Jenseits (und Du hättest keinen Grund, Dich erneut über mich aufzuregen). 

Ich kenne andere Forumteilnehmer, die ebenfalls aufgrund der von Prof. Bonkhoff attestierten neuroendokrinen Tumoren verunsichert sich per Mail an mich gewandt haben. Nicht zuletzt hat Reinhard, aufgrund seiner PSA-Steigerung im 0.0x-Bereich und durch das 2. Gutachten Prof. Bonkhoff verunsichert, seine Lympfknoten operativ entfernen lassen (was mich wiederum veranlaßt hat, an meinem alten Beitrag zu erinnern).

Über alle diese Fälle hast Du im Einklang mit Ludwig und Rudolf nichts zu berichten. Euch geht es offenbar nicht um die Sache (Autoritätsverblendung), sondern um die Belehrung meiner Person.

Bitte habe Verständnis, dass ich künftig nur auf sachliche Argumente, jedoch nicht auf persönliche Attaken eingehen werde.

Samy

Nachtrag: Die Differnzierung von gefährlichen kleinzelligen neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die in einem Promille der PCa vorkommen, war mir bereits 2004 (nach Operation im März 2004) bekannt. Meine Frage, ob es sich bei meiner mir attestierten neuroendokrinen Differnzierung um kleinzellige Tumoren wie im Fall des seligen Wil de Jongh handelt, hat Prof. Bonkhoff im Telfongespräch vom März 2005 negiert.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Samy,
Du schreibst:



> Prof. Bonkhoff hat bei mir aufgrund ausgedehnetr CGA-Verteilung "neuroendokrine Differenzierung" festgetsellt, die in meinem Fall nachweislich auf Niereninsuffizienz zurück zu führen ist. Hätte ich die Therapie dagegen (Platinpräparate, die wegen tödlicher Wirkung inzwischen aus dem Markt genomen sind) in Erwägung gezogen, wäre ich schon längst in Jenseits (und Du hättest keinen Grund, Dich erneut über mich aufzuregen).


ich gehe davon aus, dass Prof. Bonkhoff die "CGA-Verteilung" im Prostatagewebe festgestellt hat und von daher auf neuroendokrine Tumoranteile schloß. Mit verwirrt, dass dieser Befund irgendetwas mit Niereninfuffizienz zu tun haben soll, anders als beim Serum-CGA. Natürlich kann unabhängig davon auch Niereninsuffienz vorliegen, wie bei Dir. Ich lerne hier auch gerne dazu. Ich meine auch im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass neuroendokrine Tumoranteile im Gegensatz zur Lehrmeinung durchaus auch durch Hormonablation zurückgedrängt werden können. Vielleicht kann man das auch gleich mit aufklären, wer dazu Gesichertes weiß. Den zweiten Satz, naja....
Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hartmut,

nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis gilt folgendes: ist Serum-CGA (etwa aufgrund der Niereninsuffizienz) hoch, so schlägt es sich infolge der Durchblutung auch auf die Organgewebe nieder. 

CGA besteht aus einer komplexen Proteinkette. Ist die Niere schwach, so kann sie Protein nicht vollständig abbauen. Bei Niereninsuffizienz ist CGA (etwa proportional zu Kreatinin) stets höher als im Normalfall. Infolge der Durchblutung der Organe, ist es auch bei Organgeweben nachweisbar. 

Gruß
Samy

Nachtrag: Nach Dr. Strum (eine andere Autorität in diesem Forum) weist nicht allein das erhöhte CGA, wohl aber deren exponentielle Steigung auf einen möglichen neuroendokrinen Tumor hin. Mein CGA steigt proportional mit Kreatinen, die ich regelmäßig messe. Also dürfte es sich hier (nach Kriterien Dr. Strum) nicht um einen neuroendokrinen Tumor handeln.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel, hallo Rustra,

Rustra, bekannt als ausgewiesener PK-Spezialist mit den Schwerpunkten _Mögliche Ursachen und Biologie des PK_ hat sich mit seinen unangebrachten Attacken auf Spertel auf das Plauderecken- bzw. Stammtischniveau, das er ansonsten so gnadenlos geißelt und für das ich mit meinen bescheidenen Beiträgen und Anfragen in seinen Augen zumindest wohl stehe, begeben. Das ist unterhaltsam zu lesen, schadet dem bislang sachlichen und sachorientiert geführtem Thread jedoch  gewaltig. 
Spertels Situation ist eine, mit der sich viele Betroffene auseinandersetzen (werden) müssen, weshalb sein Vorgehen und seine Gedanken hierzu von höchstem Interesse für das Forum sind. Dass man  in einem Forum wie diesem auch Skepsis Autoritäten gegenüber anbringen und Rückfragen stellen darf, haben die sachlichen Antworten erfahrener Schreiber gezeigt.
Zu Rustras Attacken auf Spertel hat sich dieser selbst geäußert, ich möchte aber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich es äußerst bedauernswert finde, dass Rustra mit seiner unangebrachten Einbringungen Spertel dazu veranlasst hat, sich hier nicht mehr zu äußern. DAS IST DAS ÄRGERNIS an diesem Vorgang. Immer wieder treten Meinungsmacher und vermeintliche Leitfiguren auf, um andere mundtot zu machen. Sehr schade.
Ich bitte dich, Spertel, und alle anderen, die es bisher getan haben, weiterhin so bereitwillig auf Nachfragen zu antworten und deine Geschichte und Erfahrungen den anderen Lesern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Darin sehe ich nach wie vor ein Hauptanliegen eines Forums wie diesem.
Wem dies zu unwissenschaftlich ist, kann uns ja in eine Stammtisch-Plauedrecke verschieben.
Beste Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Günter Feick

[quote=Samy;29437]

nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis gilt folgendes: ist Serum-CGA (etwa aufgrund der Niereninsuffizienz) hoch, so schlägt es sich infolge der Durchblutung auch auf die Organgewebe nieder. 
Gruß
Samy

Liebe Mitstreiter, 

sollten hiermit auch die Prostatakrebszellen gemeint sein, dann ist das nicht so. Die Immunhistochemie weist das von den Prostatakrebszellen selber exprimierte, stammende CGA nach.

Günter

----------


## spertel

Hallo Wassermann 

Nachdem wir nun doch nicht mit unserem unwissenschaftlichen Geplauder in der Plauderecke gelandet sind und Du Dich ehrlich interessiert zeigst, will ich Dir heute nun meinen neuen PSA-Wert vom Dienstag erzählen.

Zu meiner Überraschung liegt er wieder oder immer noch bei 0,08 ng/ml.

03.03.08   0,06 ng/ml
22.04.08   0,08 ng/ml
05.08.08   0,08 ng/ml (habe 3 mal nachgefragt, ob´s auch stimmt) 

Das dürfte heißen, dass in diesem Jahr mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts mehr passieren wird, was die Rezidivbestrahlung angeht. Hätte auch keine Einwände, wenn es noch ein paar Jahre so bleibt.

Die Messungen werde ich weiterhin im Abstand von -2- Monaten durchführen, alles andere würde wenig Sinn machen.

Ich freue mich jetzt einfach nur......

Schönen Tag

Reinhard

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Reinhard, 




> Hätte auch keine Einwände, wenn es noch ein paar Jahre so bleibt.


streiche "paar", setze "viele"! 
Viele klingt besser als paar, :-)

Ich wünsche Dir allzeit Werte im grünen Bereich!




> Ich freue mich jetzt einfach nur......


Ich freue mich mit Dir, Reinhard - und hoffe, Du planst bereits Dein nächstes großes Reise-Abenteuer.

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
ich war einige Wochen unterwegs und nur sehr sporadisch im Internet, weshalb ich erst heute dazu komme, dir zu den jüngsten Werten zu gratulieren und mich den Wünschen HorstKs anzuschließen.
Ich freue mich mit dir und hoffe auf weiterhin gute Nachrichten aus Berlin!

Liebe Grüße
Wassermann

PS: Für an Verläufen Interessierte weise ich bescheiden auf meine jüngste PSA- Messung hin, die ich in meine Historie aufgenommen habe, um hier niemanden damit zu langweilen.

----------


## HorstK

> PS: Für an Verläufen Interessierte weise ich bescheiden auf meine jüngste PSA- Messung hin, die ich in meine Historie aufgenommen habe, um hier niemanden damit zu langweilen.
> __________________________
> PSA-Verlauf
> 08/08: < Nachweisgrenze


Hallo Wassermann,
mich langweilst Du mit Deinen guten Beiträgen und Deinen Werten mit Sicherheit nicht!!
Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Samy

Hallo,

erst heute nahm ich von der Stellungnahme des Urologen Dr. Wunderling ("Wu") vom 26.07.08 - in diesem Forum unter http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=3609  (Fortgeschrittene Prostatakrebs / Auswertung CGA, CEA und NSE / Nr. 7) - sowie von der Reaktion und Überreaktion einiger Benutzer Kenntnis; Im folgenden rufe ich sie - auszugsweise - in Erinnerung, weil sie genau meine in diesem Thread vorgetragene Einschätzung bestätigen.   




> Ein Rat von einem (zugegeben simpel gestricktem) Urologen:
> Lassen Sie den Unsinn, sparen Sie sich das Geld und gehen Sie mit Ihrer Frau dafür nett aus (oder, je nach Fall, fahren mit Ihr dafür in den Urlaub).
> * All diese Laborwerte haben keinerlei klinische Relevanz. Insbesondere gibt es keine verwertbaren und allgemein akzeptierte Daten darüber, daß Sie auch nur einen Tag länger leben wenn Sie sich dauernd Ihr NSE, CGA* o*der hastdunichtgesehenwelchexotischen Laborwerte noch bestimmen lassen.
> * Das Problem besteht in der fehlenden klinischen Konsequenz und dem, was man als "lead-time-bias" bezeichnet. Anders ausgedrückt: eine Laboruntersuchung muss eine Konsequenz beinhalten, von der der Patient auch profitiert. Es gibt aber nun mal keine belastbaren Daten darüber, ob der Mann denn nun auch nur EINEN TAG länger lebt, wenn man denn bei Anstieg des Markers x die Hormonblockade von HB auf HB2 umstellt. Oder intermittiert. ...
> * Ich wundere mich immer wieder über Menschen in diesem Forum, die offenbar jede Veröffentlichung in jedem Journal fleissig mitlesen und sich enorme Mengen fragmentarischen Wissens anlesen - aber nicht in der Lage sind zu verstehen, daß KLINISCHE RELEVANZ und vermutete oder postulierte Wirkmechanismen zwei völlig verschiedene Schuhe sind.
> Das Gleiche gilt überigens für die hier oft propagierte "Referenzpathologie".* ...
> Aber das ist eben Deutschland: als Doktor darf man ja fast alles machen, was man will. Und es als "ganz besonders hilfreich" verkaufen. Und das Beste: es glauben sogar Leute.
> Gruß
> Wu





> Hallo Herr Urologe,
> es kann doch aber sein, dass ein Patient von Anfang an falsch, nämlich nur mit der einfachen HB therapiert wird, obwohl die 2HB oder 3HB länger anschlagen könnte. Da bitte ich um Aufklärung.
> MfG.
> dietmar





> *Eine komplette Androgenblockade als "first-line-Therapie" verbessert mitnichten die Überlebenszeit gegenüber der Monotherapie. Genau deshalb ist die Monotherapie ja die Standardtherapie.
> Dieser Streit darüber ist so alt wie das Forum.* Glauben Sie mir bitte eines: wäre die komplette Androgenblockade (oder DHB) von Anfang an BESSER als LH/RH-Mono - dann WÄRE es die Standardtherapie.
> Aber es hat keinen Sinn, diesbezüglich zu argumentieren. Es gibt Leute die glauben halt dran. Ist wie der Glaube an Homöopathie. ...
> Gruß
> Wu





> Hallo Dr. Wu,
> auf weiten Strecken sehe ich es wie Sie: *Alle Diagnostik macht letztendlich nur dann irgendwie Sinn, wenn sie wenigstens potentiell zu therapeutische Konsequenzen führt.* In diesem Forum wird einem sehr schnell geraten, man solle dringend eine Zweitmeinung möglichst bei Bonkhoff einholen und außerdem diesen und jenen Marker im Blut bestimmen lassen. Das Meiste davon ist Mumpitz, da gebe ich Ihnen recht! ...
> WW





> Schön, dass es auch noch Ärzte gibt, die sich um einen kümmern. ...
> Dietmar





> Guten Morgen
> * Ich wünschte, meine Untersuchungen* zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung seit meinem 40ten Lebensjahr *bei Herrn Dr. Wunderling gemacht zu haben, denn ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass mir bei diesem Mediziner meine jetzige Situation erspart geblieben wäre.*
> * Bleiben Sie am Ball, Herr Dr., auch wenn es einigen hier nicht passt !!!*
> Spertel, Berlin


Gruß
Samy

----------


## spertel

Hallo allerseits

Auf Grund des doch scheinbar vorhandenen Interesses und einiger Nachfragen wollte ich an dieser Stelle kurz den momentanen Stand der Dinge darlegen.

Alte Forumteilnehmer werden wissen, dass ich mich seit der Nachsorge-Messung vom 02.03.2008 (0,06 ng/ml) mit dem Gedanken an ein Rezidiv befassen mußte.

Das deutlich ungünstigere Referenzgutachten durch Prof. Bonkhoff (Kommentar:"Primär ist von einem Lymphknoten-Rezidiv auszugehen !") bestätigte meine Befürchtungen.
Mein weiteres Vorgehen (erweiterte Lymphadenektomie in der Uniklinik Köln durch Prof. Heidenreich, (0/9) -3-Jahre nach RPE (07/2005) ist im Profil nachzulesen.

Mein PSA-Verlauf kurz zusammengefaßt :

02.03.08 0,06 ng/ml
22.04.08 0,08 ng/ml
05.08.08 0,08 ng/ml
22.10.08 0,10 ng/ml
06.01.09 0,10 ng/ml

Daraus ergibt sich ein Anstieg von 0,04 ng/ml in -10-Monaten. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich damals erwartet, das ich heute bei 0,5 oder höher liegen würde. Mein Uro ist auch über diese Entwicklung sehr überrascht, kann sich an keinen ähnlichen Verlauf erinnern.....und das bei diesem Schweine-Befund (pT3a, L1, Gleason-Score 4+4).

Die Vorgespräche zur Bestrahlung waren ja bereits geführt, hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass ich alles weiter verschieben kann.
Ich freue mich natürlich über diese Entwicklung, gebe aber auch zu, etwas ratlos zu sein.
Ist dies die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder ist alles doch halb so wild.....??

Ich werde berichten.

Gesundes Neues Jahr an alle

Reinhard

----------


## Anonymous1

> Daraus ergibt sich ein Anstieg von 0,04 ng/ml in -10-Monaten. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich damals erwartet, das ich heute bei 0,5 oder höher liegen würde. Mein Uro ist auch über diese Entwicklung sehr überrascht, kann sich an keinen ähnlichen Verlauf erinnern.....


Hallo Spertel,

der Urologe ist überrascht und Du hoffentlich erfreut! Warte es einfach mal ab was da kommt und mache Dir weitestgehend den Kopf frei. Für den Moment bist Du in einer glücklichen Position.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
ich freue mich mit dir, einmal für dich ganz persönlich, aber auch für andere Betroffene in vergleichbaren Situationen, die von ähnlich "ernüchternden" Gutachten bzw. Diagnosen geschockt sind. Prognosen sind bis zu einem gewissen Grad eben doch nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten, auch wenn sie von einem Prof. Bonkhoff kommen. Mit dieser Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit kannst du "wahrscheinlich" von einem sich langsam entwickelnden lokalen Geschehen ausgehen, auf das du bei Zeiten reagieren kanst. 
Das ist doch schon mal was im neuen Jahr, für das ich dir alles Gute wünsche!

Gruß
Wassermann

PS: Bei mir hat 2009 PSA-mäßig auch ganz gut angefangen. Habe mir 5 Monate Zeit gelassen mit der Messung und überlege gerade, wie lange ich nächstes Mal warten werde.

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Leute,

Freue mich für jeden der sein PSA Wert in einem halbwegs gesunden Level halten kann und somit freue ich mich natürlich auch für Spertel!

@Wassermann, Du solltest den Spruch: Die Prostata, des Mannes Drüse... Bitte etwas größer machen, es ist zu schwer zu lesen! Danke!
Liebe Grüße, Helmut

----------


## spertel

Hallo, liebe Forumfreunde und interessierte Mitleser !

So, am Dienstag war es wieder soweit, die vierteljährliche PSA-Messung stand wieder an und gerade habe ich das Ergebnis erfragt.

Noch einmal zur Erinnerung :

22.10.08    0,1 ng/ml
06.01.09    0,1 ng/ml

und nun, man mag es kaum glauben, wieder 0,1 ng/ml !!!!!!!!

Das nächste Vierteljahr ist erst einmal gerettet.

Allen ein frohes Osterfest !!

Reinhard

----------


## Anonymous1

> 22.10.08    0,1 ng/ml
> 06.01.09    0,1 ng/ml
> 
> und nun, man mag es kaum glauben, wieder 0,1 ng/ml !!!!!!!!


Na siehste! Auch Dir, mit der nun besten Begründung, ein schönes Osterfest!

Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Na lieber Reinhard,
wer sagts denn. Mit diesen konstant niedrigen Werten darf Ostern kommen. 
Frohe Festtage und weiterhin alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## mathias60

Hallo Reinhard,

herzlichen Glückwunsch und Frohe Ostern!

mathias60

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,

ich habe mich mit Dir gefreut und bei so einer Entwicklung darfst Du schon aus charttechnischen Gründen mit einem stabilen Niveau über längere Zeit rechnen.

Frohe Ostern
Knut.

----------


## spertel

Liebe Forumgemeinde und stillen Mitleser

Es ist nun wieder an der Zeit die neueste Entwicklung zu ergänzen. Soeben habe ich durch Nachfrage meinen aktuellen PSA-Wert erhalten......und der liegt wieder bei

0,1 ng/ml; das heißt, seit Oktober ist dieser unverändert.

Bisher habe ich es nicht so recht geglaubt, aber vielleicht zähle ich wirklich zu jenem Personenkreis, wo der Wert ansteigt und über Jahre auf einem gewissen stabilen Plateau verbleibt. Die Zukunft wird es zeigen.....


Bei mir liegt die RPE nun vier Jahre und -2- Wochen hinter mir; zur Meinungsbildung für Neubetroffene sei an dieser Stelle ein kurzes Fazit erlaubt.

Wenn ich nicht diese momentane Ungewißheit über den weiteren Verlauf hätte, der aber keinesfalls psychische Auswirkungen hat, hätte ich diese Angelegenheit möglicherweise schon wieder vergessen.

Mir geht es sehr gut, habe keinerlei Probleme mit Inkontinenz, außer bei sehr langen Wanderungen geht dann mal das eine oder andere Tröpfchen ab, auffälligerweise dann, wenn die Blase eigentlich leer ist. Aber, wie gesagt, stellt dies kein ernstes Problem dar.

Nach fast -2- Jahren postoperativer Taubheit ist die Potenz heute bis auf auf wenige Abstriche was Gliedsteife und Spontanität angeht nahezu uneingeschränkt zurück gekehrt. Erwähnenswert sei hierbei, dass es auch im 3. und 4. postoperativen Jahr stetig weitere Verbesserungen gab. Ich bin aber heute zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass es wichtigere Dinge im Leben geben sollte. (...und das aus meinem Munde....??).

Diese positiven Entwicklungen sind sicherlich am wenigsten mein Verdienst, sondern meinen beiden Operateuren (Dr. Schön, Missioklinik Würzburg (RPE) und Prof. Heidenreich, damals Uni-Klinik Köln (extendierte Lymphknotenentfernung) zu verdanken, die ihr Handwerk, verbunden mit aussergewöhnlicher sozialer Kompetenz,  bestens verstehen.

Ich hoffe, dass alle diejenigen, bei denen die Op nicht den gewünschten Verlauf genommen hat und die sich mit schlimmen postoperativen Begleiterscheinungen plagen müssen, nicht böse sind; ich denke aber, dass auch solche Verlaufsschilderungen zu Meinungsbildung notwendig sind.

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## Pinguin

*Gut zu lesen*

Hallo Reinhard (Spertel),




> Nach fast -2- Jahren postoperativer Taubheit ist die Potenz heute bis auf auf wenige Abstriche was Gliedsteife und Spontanität angeht nahezu uneingeschränkt zurück gekehrt. Erwähnenswert sei hierbei, dass es auch im 3. und 4. postoperativen Jahr stetig weitere Verbesserungen gab. Ich bin aber heute zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass es wichtigere Dinge im Leben geben sollte. (...und das aus meinem Munde....??).


in der Tat, diese Darstellung zeugt von inzwischen gereifter Überzeugung, dass man ab einem gewissen Alter andere Priorititäten setzen sollte. Bei Deinen bekannt guten Kontakten zur holden Weiblichkeit und Deiner Neigung, nichts anbrennen zu lassen, hast Du auch wohl schon die meisten Höhepunkte in der Disziplin Erotik erfolgreich gemeistert.




> Ich hoffe, dass alle diejenigen, bei denen die Op nicht den gewünschten Verlauf genommen hat und die sich mit schlimmen postoperativen Begleiterscheinungen plagen müssen, nicht böse sind; ich denke aber, dass auch solche Verlaufsschilderungen zu Meinungsbildung notwendig sind.


Dafür ist doch dieses Forum da, nämlich nicht nur negative Horrormeldungen lesen zu müssen, sondern auch positive Beispiele einer erfolgreichen Therapie lesen zu dürfen. Mach weiter so, Spertel! Es gibt noch so viel zu erleben, man muss es nur wollen, also packen wir es an.

*"Wo Liebe wächst, gedeiht Leben - wo Hass aufkommt, droht Untergang"*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

----------


## spertel

Danke, Hutschi...... und wegen einiger Nachfragen (PN) noch eine kleine Ergänzung :

Ich nehme keinerlei Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oder sonstige Medikamente. Seit etwa -2- Monaten besteht mein "Frühstück" aus einem Eßlöffel hochkonzentriertem Granatapfelelexier, also auf nüchternen Magen und mindestens eine Stunde vor der nächsten Nahrungsaufnahme.
Da der Wert von 0,1 ng/ml bereits seit 10/08 auf diesem Level verharrt, dürfte hier kein Zusammenhang bestehen.
Mein Fleischkosum (Rindfleisch/Schweinefleisch) habe ich fast komplett eingestellt; dafür verzehre ich mindestens -1- Kilo Lachsfilet (frisch), um auf natürlichem Weg ausreichend Fischöl aufzunehmen.
Die Nahrungsaufnahme allgemein ist relativ kohlehydratarm und im wesentlichen zuckerfrei, sie entspricht weitestgehend den Empfehlungen, die hier verbreitet werden oder den Profilen zu entnehmen sind, also nix wirklich Neues bzw. Geheimnisvolles.

Allerdings möchte ich bezweifeln, ob hier die Ursache für den bisherigen Verlauf liegen könnte. Als jemand, der herzinfarktgefährdet wäre, würde ich ähnlich verfahren.

Ich gehe eher davon aus, wenn der Wert in diesem Bereich weiter verharrt, dass durch das nervschonende Op-Verfahren gutartige Reste im Bereich der Anastose verblieben sind ( bereits -1- Tag nach der OP konnte ich 480 ml Urin problemlos halten) und für diesen Wert verantwortlich sind.


Spertel

----------


## artisun51

auch von mir. Ich wünsche Dir, dass es so weitergeht.

Gruss Manfred
(in den letzten Tagen der Reha)

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,
ich freue mich mit dir über die Stagnation auf diesem "angenehmen" Niveau.
Wenn der PSA-Anstieg von zurückgebliebenen gutartigen Resten von Gewebe herrührt, wie du vermutest, verstehe ich jedoch nicht, weshalb dieser erst nach fast drei Jahren messbar wurde. Wächst denn dieses Gewebe auch weiter? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Erkenntnisse?

Was die Ernährung betrifft, verfahre ich übrigens fast genauso wie du, nehme allerdings zusätzlich noch Fischölkapseln. Allerdings muss ich einräumen, dass es hin und wieder schon zu Sündenfällen kommt, z.B. Schweinsbraten beim Heimaturlaub oder Wurstsemmel als Gipfelbrotzeit. 

Isst du täglich 1 kg Lachs? Respekt. Glaubst du nicht, dass dir der in 40 Jahren ganz schön zum Hals heraushängt?
Wie auch immer, ich wünsche dir alles Gute weiterhin!
Lieben Gruß nach Berlin!
Wassermann

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wassermann,




> Isst du täglich 1 kg Lachs?


Das schafft er nicht, wetten?

@Spertel Glückwunsch! Weiter so! Du bist für mich der Beweis, dass es sich lohnt, dran zu bleiben!

----------


## spertel

Danke Dieter, was bleibt mir in meinem Alter auch anderes übrig, als dran zu bleiben.

Das mit dem Lachs bezog sich natürlich nicht auf die tägliche Ration sondern auf die wöchentliche Menge, aber so genau nehme ich das alles nicht.

Wassermann´s Frage, ob verbliebenes Gewebe in der Lage ist nach zu wachsen, kann ich leider nicht abschließend beantworten, meine aber die Formulierung "nachwachsendes Gewebe" in urologischen Publikationen, die sich mit dem Thema "Rezidiv nach radikaler Prostataektomie" beschäftigen, schon gelesen zu haben.

Nach meiner persönlichen aber völlig belanglosen Einschätzung kann dies durchaus sein; wenn eine Prostata in der Lage ist sich durch Zellwachstum zu vergrößern, dann erscheint es auch logisch, dass verbliebene Zellen im Bereich der Anstomose sich vermehren können und dann PSA produzieren. 

Was sollte es sonst sein ?? Verbliebene Krebszellen, die seit -9- Monaten im Fettgewebe ruhen und momentan keine Voraussetzung für eine weitere Teilung vorfinden  ? 

Keine Ahnung.......

Vielleicht weiss jemand zu diesem Thema mehr.

Guten Abend

Spertel

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Grüß Dich Spertel,

Wünsche es nicht nur Dir, sonder auch allen Anderen, die es geschafft haben aus dieser Patrouille zu kommen! 
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## gunterman

1.) Operation der benignen Prostata-Hyperplasie in früheren Zeiten.

Früher, ist schon einige Zeit her, wurde bei benigner Prostata-Hyperplasie vielfach eine radikale Prostatektomie durchgeführt. Einige Patienten die noch eine lange Lebensdauer hatten entwickelten im Laufe der Zeit wiederum eine Hyperplasie und hatten die damit verbundenen Probleme. Das verbliebene gesunde Prostatagewebe, die Männer hatten ja keinen Prostatakrebs, ist also wieder gewachsen.
Das habe ich von einem älteren einschlägig tätigen Arzt, also kein durch entsprechende Literatur belegbares Wissen. (Nicht evidenzbasiertes sondern anekdotisches Wissen).
Natürlich war es bei diesen früheren OP's zur benignen Hyperplasie so, dass es nicht darauf ankam die Prostata wirklich komplett zu entfernen. Heute wird es eher selten sein, dass gesundes Gewebe in größerem Umfang stehen bleibt.

2.) Studie der Urologischen Klinik der Universität Zürich zur PSA Entwicklung bei verbliebenen Resten von Samenblasen bei der radikalen Prostatektomie.

Eine Studie der Universität Zürich, die hier im Forum bereits besprochen wurde, zeigt auf, dass bei verbliebenen Resten der Samenblasen, was bei nervschonender RP öfters vorkommt, ebenfalls nach OP ein langsamer PSA Anstieg auftritt. Drei Jahre nach OP betrug der PSA Median 0,18. Es waren auch welche mit 0,10 und niedriger dabei, aber eben auch höher. Die Reste der verbliebenen Samenblasen konnten im CT gezeigt werden und bei Patienten, deren Samenblasen anhand des Resektionsmaterials als nicht befallen galten, konnte angenommen werden, dass es sich nicht um Krebsgewebe handelt. Im Forum wurde allerdings behauptet, dass Samenblasen kein PSA produzieren, weil dies Pathologen so behauptet hätten. In der Literatur haben allerdings Pathologen dieser Studie nie wiedersprochen. 
Problem ist allerdings, dass diese Studie über den Zeitraum von 3 Jahren hinaus nie fortgesetzt wurde. Der Studienleiter ist jetzt Chefarzt an einer anderen Urologischen Klinik in der Schweiz. Man weiß also nicht, welche PSA Entwicklung sich nach 3 Jahren fortgesetzt hat und ob vieleicht doch irgendwann eine klinische Relevanz des PSA Anstiegs auftrat.
Die Studie wurde auch von dem im Forum sehr bekannten Urologen Dr. E. aus Bad R. an alle Patienten verschickt, mit dem Hinweis sich vor einer übereilten Bestrahlung noch mal Gewissheit darüber zu verschaffen ob nicht Reste der Samenblasen bei der OP im Körper verblieben sind, die zu einem sehr langsamen PSA Anstieg führen können, ohne dass ein Rezidiv vorliegt.

Kenne zumindest einen Fall sehr genau, bei dem das PSA über ein Jahr auf 0,10 (Ultrasensitive Messung und vorher im nicht messbaren Bereich) nach OP stehen blieb und dann doch wieder nach oben zu marschieren begann. Aber das soll keine Entmutigung sein, denn es gibt auch nachweislich andere Fälle, die sogar bei etwas höheren PSA Werten zu einem vorübergehenden oder langfristigen Plateau gekommen sind. Will hier aber die im Anschluss an die Stellungnahme von Prof. Wirth, Universität Dresden, auf dem Amerikanischen Urologenkongress 2009, an anderer Stelle des Forums geführte Diskussion nicht wieder neu anstossen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Im Forum wurde allerdings behauptet, dass Samenblasen kein PSA produzieren, weil dies Pathologen so behauptet hätten. In der Literatur haben allerdings Pathologen dieser Studie nie wiedersprochen.


Dann widerspreche ich dieser Studie jetzt.
Wieso soll eine Samenblase bitte PSA produzieren?

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Daniel,



> Dann widerspreche ich dieser Studie jetzt.
> Wieso soll eine Samenblase bitte PSA produzieren?


 Vielleicht doch, in dem sich eventuell Metastasen schon darin tummeln?
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## gunterman

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Samenblasen PSA produzieren. Ich weiß es nicht und warte auf die wissenschaftliche Erleuchtung.

Wäre schön einen Stellungnahme von einem Fachmann der es wirklcih weiß, in einer doppelblind begutachteten renomierten Zeitschrift darüber zu lesen. Es würde immerhin einen Professor und urologischen Chefarzt in der Schweiz in Bedrängnis bringen. Mich nicht, denn ich bin da absolut lernfähig.

----------


## gunterman

Die in Frage stehende Studie, die am Universitätsspital der Universität Zürich durchgeführt wurde, ist in einer Reihe von urologischen Studien zu sehen, deren primäres Ziel es war Aussagen zu Vor- und Nachteilen der vollständigen Entnahme der Samenblasen, wenn diese nicht befallen sind, bei der radikalen Prostatektomie zu gewinnen.

Werden die nicht befallenen Samenblasen nicht radikal entfernt, so sehen zahlreiche urologische Arbeiten,  den Vorteil darin, dass ein viel schnellerer und evtl. auch langfristig besserer Kontinenzstatus bei den Operierten erreicht wird. So eben auch die Verfasser der in Frage stehenden Züricher Studie:
John H., Hauri D., Urologie Universität Zürich;
Seminal vesicle-sparing radical prostatectomy: a novel concept to restore early urinary continence; in: Urology, 2000 June, 55(6); 820-4

In diesem Kontext kommen die Züricher eben dann auch zu dem Ergebnis, dass Samenblasen PSA produzieren. Der dadurch verursachte PSA Anstieg aber für die onkologische Folgebeurteilung nicht relevant sei:
John H., Hauri D., Maake C.;
The effect of seminal vesicle-sparing radical prostatectomy on serum prostate specific antigen level; in: BJU Int. 2003, 92:920-923
PMID 14632847
*"Although the seminal vesicles produce PSA, the PSA derived from the remaining seminal vesicle tips after SVRP (seminal vesicle-sparing radical prostatectomy) has no effect on the oncological follow-up of the patients"

*Als weiterer Nebeneffekt der verbliebenen Samenblasenreste werden Schmerzen beim Orgasmus genannt, die zumindest in der ersten Zeit nach der Operation auftreten und auch länger anhalten können.
Gleiches wurde auch an anderer Stelle beobachtet, aber anhand nur einer Patientenfallstudie:

Michael P O'Leary: Organic pain and a detectable PSA level after radical prostatectomy, Rev. Urol, 2005 fall, 7(4):240-241
daraus zitiert:
*"....seminal vesicles have been found to produce detectable levels of PSA*."
Allerdings ist diese Aussage von der verwendeten Literatur her sehr stark auf die Züricher Ergebnisse gestüzt.

Ein weiterer Literaturhinweis auf die PSA Wirkung von zurückgelassenen Samenblasenresten ergibt sich hieraus:
Theodorescu D., Lippert MC, et al;
Early prostate specific antigen failure following radical perineal versus retropubic prostatectomy: the importance of seminal vesicle excision;
PMID 9495711
"Incomplete excision of SVs during a radical perineal prostatectomy contributs to an erarlier postoperative biochemical recurrence as measured by a rising PSA, ..."
Diese Studie geht allerdings nicht davon aus, dass der PSA Anstieg der durch die verbliebenen Samenblasen hervorgerufen wird, onkologisch nicht relevant ist.

Wie immer in der Medizin gibt es auch eine andere Ansicht:
Schäfers S., de Geeter P., u.a., Urologie Uni Düsseldorf,
Seminal vesicle sparing radical perineal prostatectomy
PMID 19145427
Auch in dieser Arbeit wird der Vorteil des Zurücklassens der Samenblasen, bei dafür geeigneten Patienten, darin gesehen, dass sehr schnell ein besserer Kontinenzstatus erreicht wird. Zusätzlich wird aber davon ausgegangen, dass diese zurückgebliebenen Samenblasen keinen Einfluss auf den PSA Verlauf nach OP haben.
"Leaving seminal vesicles in situ did not result in increased PSA relapse rates."

----------


## spertel

Herzlichen Dank, Guntermann, für die ausführliche Stellungnahme. Ich bin immer fasziniert, was Du da alles so aus dem Hut zauberst.

Sehr informativ, neutral und nie rechthaberisch......ganz starke Leistung !!

Ein schönes Wochenende

Reinhard

----------


## Pinguin

*Kompetenz !!*

Hallo Guntermann, obwohl auch nur als Benutzer registriert, könnte man wohl nicht erst seit heute davon ausgehen, dass Du ein medizinischer Insider bist, der sich hier ebenfalls im Dienste der wirklich Betroffenen selbstlos zur Verfügung stellt. Kollektiven Dank - das Einverständis aller Forumsbenutzer vorausgesetzt - möchte ich hiermit zum Ausdruck bringen.

*"Solange BESSER möglich, ist GUT nicht GUT genug"*
(Motto vom _Schloß Auerbach_)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

In der Zürcher Studie scheinen einige der Patienten vor der Operation eine neoadjuvante Hormontherapie gemacht zu haben.
Da könnte man glatt spekulieren, dass der Tumor vor Beginn jeglicher Therapie in den Samenblasen bereits war, nach der Hormontherapie zurückgedrängt wurde und bei der OP PSA-Reste von den ehemaligen Tumorzellen in den Samenblasen waren.
Darüber hinaus ist es ganz klar, dass die Samenblasen ja in Verbindung zu der Prostata stehen und somit durchaus Prostatasekret in die Samenblasen zurückgeflossen sein könnte, was den PSA-Nachweis erklären würde.

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Hutschi,

muß dich leider enttäuschen. Ich bin kein Mediziner!
Habe das ja auch schon mal auf deine Nachfrage hier im Forum erklärt.

Analyse und Beurteilung von wissenschaftliche Studien zählt allerdings zu meiner Tagesarbeit.

gunterman

----------


## Pinguin

*Klarstellung*

Hallo Guntermann, so ist das eben doch, dass nämlich das Kurzzeitgedächtnis mit dem Älterwerden hoffentlich nur ganz langsam nachlässt. Vielen Dank für die erneute Information.

----------


## spertel

Liebe Forumgemeinde und Mitleser

Im Zuge anderer Themen hatte ich bereits beiläufig erwähnt, dass ich mich im August/September 2009 einer Strahlentherapie unterzogen hatte.
Ursächlich hierfür war ein mögliches Mißverständnis bei der telefonischen Abfrage meines PSA-Wertes; erst sagte man mir 0,1 ng/ml, -3- Tage später dann 0,13 ng/ml.
Irgendwo in diesem Bereich dürfte es sich bewegt haben.

Das Vorgespräch hatte ich in der Charite´Berlin (ehem. Virchow-Klinikum, Amrumer Str.) bereits geraume Zeit vorher geführt (mit OA Dr. Böhmer, sehr guter Mann !!), so dass am 17.08.2009 mit der Strahlentherapie begonnen wurde. Auf meinen persönlichen Wunsch wurde die ursprünglich geplante Gesamtdosis von 66,6 Gy um -2- Tagesdosen auf 70,2 Gy erhöht.
Auf Grund des bisherigen Verlaufs meiner Erkrankung (OP 08/2005; sehr schneller und halbwertzeitgerechter PSA-Abfall nach der OP, fast -3- Jahre unter der Nachweisgrenze und Verdopplungszeit von mehr als -1- Jahr wurde ausschließlich die Prostataloge -ohne Lymphabflusswege- bestrahlt.
Die Bestrahlung erfolgte im IMRT-Verfahren durch einen Linearbeschleuniger, insgesamt -39- Tagesdosen zu je 1,8 Gray.
Bis zur 30. Einheit waren keinerlei Nebenwirkungen zu registrieren, dann setzte Harn-und zeitweise auch Stuhldrang ein; die Schmerzen und Reizungen am Schließmuskel waren nur an -2- Tagen recht heftig, waren aber durch eine einfache Nivea-Creme sehr gut zu beherrschen. Durchfall war nicht zu beklagen.
Insgesamt waren die Nebenwirkungen als sehr moderat und in Anbetracht des angestrebten Erfolges als aktzeptabel zu bezeichnen. Anfang Oktober wurde die Strahlentherapie -ohne Therapiepause (ausser Samstag und Sonntag)- beendet.

Sofort nach Beendigung der Strahlentherapie ließen die ohnehin nur mäßigen Nebenwirkungen spürbar nach und waren knapp 7 Tage danach völlig abgeklungen.

Am 12.01.2010, also -4- Monate später habe ich erstmals eine Kontrollmessung nach der Bestrahlung veranlasst; soeben habe ich das Ergebnis erhalten.

Es ist wieder < 0,04 ng/ml und liegt somit wieder unter der Nachweisgrenze !!

Fazit : Der von mir und einigen anderen vermutete Grund, hier könne es sich wegen des sehr langsamen Anstiegs um gutartiges Restgewebe handeln war offensichtlich falsch und meine persönliche und sehr spontane Entscheidung bereits unter dem Wert von 0,2 ng/ml mit der Strahlentherapie zu beginnen war wohl genau richtig.

An dieser Stelle noch einmal mein Dank an Helmut(i), der mit seinem Bericht zur IMRT-Bestrahlung sehr zu meiner Meinungsbildung beigetragen hat und auch an K. Krüger für sein persönliches Engagement und Interesse an meinem Fall.

Es ist ein wunderbares Gefühl sich zumindest für den Moment wieder gesund zu fühlen.

Gruss 

Reinhard

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Ergebnis. Der Stein, der dir vom Herzen gefallen ist, hat die Wellen bis hierher schwappen lassen.
Neben dem Quentchen Glück, das wir alle brauchen, hat deine konsequente und zielorientierte Vorgehensweise, auf klaren Sachinformationen basierend, sicher die entscheidende Rolle gespielt. Andere hätten vielleicht länger zugewartet, der Erfolg gibt dir für dich jedenfalls recht. 
Heute Abend werde ich mit dir - zumindest im Geiste- mit einem guten Glas anstoßen, denn auch ich habe heute wieder ein Ergebis unter der Nachweisgrenze erhalten, was ich dem Forum nicht verheimlichen möchte.

Liebe Grüße

und allen alles Gute

Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

*Triumvirat*

Hallo Reinhard, hallo Wassermann, so gewährt mir die Bitte, zu sein in dieser Runde der Dritte. Obwohl diese Bitte nicht ganz dem Originaltext entspricht, möchte auch ich mit Euch auf die guten Zwischenergebnisse anstoßen, denn ich freue mich mit Euch. Die Ermittlung meiner aktuellen Blutwerte musste ich leider wegen einer Antibiotika-Behandlung auf Grund eines entzündeten Zahnes verschieben. Ich hoffe zuversichtlich, dass auch ich wieder einen PSA-Wert von wenigstens unter 0.5 ng/ml haben werde, nachdem im Juli 2009 0.27 ng/ml gemessen wurde.

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Spertel, 
ich möchte mich in die Riege der Gratulanten einreihen und dir weiterhin solch gute Werte wünschen. Deine Entschluss Freudigkeit sei es in Bezug auf die zusätzliche Lymphknotenentfernung, sowie die doch recht frühe Entscheidung zur Strahlentherapie beeindrucken mich immer wieder.
So wie es aussieht gibt dir der Erfolg recht. Eigentlich bleibt einem in unserem Alter auch nichts anderes übrig als radikal vorzugehen. 


Das gutartiges Restgewebe einen messbaren PSA im 10tel Bereich hervorrufen soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Schließlich liegt das PSA bei einem gesunden Mann mit noch vorhandener Prostata bei nur 0,5.




> Fazit : Der von mir und einigen anderen vermutete Grund, hier könne es sich wegen des sehr langsamen Anstiegs um gutartiges Restgewebe handeln war offensichtlich falsch und meine persönliche und sehr spontane Entscheidung bereits unter dem Wert von 0,2 ng/ml mit der Strahlentherapie zu beginnen war wohl genau richtig.
> 
> Gruss 
> 
> Reinhard


Weiterhin alles Gute
Joachim

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinhard und Joachim,

nach einem postoperativen Befund, der keinen Kapseldurchbruch gezeigt hat, halte ich auch die Aussage, es könne Restgewebe stehen geblieben sein, welches einen PSA von 0,x ergäbe für ausgeschlossen. Vor allem, weil Dein Operateur, lieber Reinhard, nicht für schlampiges Arbeiten bekannt ist und zudem nicht mit Miniinstrumenten umgehen musste, die schon mal einen ausgefransten Schnittrand hinterlassen können.

Du bist auf gutem Weg die Sch.... endgültig los zu werden, was wir alle Dir wünschen.

Herzliche Grüße vom Rhein an die Spree
Heribert

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend 

In der Tat, die Freude über dieses Ergebnis gestern war schon sehr groß und bei einem Gläschen Wein habe und wollte ich es auch nicht belassen. 
@wassermann
Den Glückwunsch möchte ich gerne zurückgeben und hoffe für Dich, dass Dir diese Bestrahlung erspart bleiben möge, obwohl die Folgen und Nebenwirkungen nicht sonderlich tragisch waren.
Ich denke, dass Du im Fall eines Anstiegs ähnlich schnell verfahren würdest, denn ein gewisses Risiko für ein potentielles Lokalrezidiv birgt Dein Befund ja auch, aber ein Quentchen Glück braucht man ja auch, da hast Du völlig recht. Ich wünsche es Dir..... 
Selbiges gilt auch für Dich, Harald, obwohl selbst bei einem gewissen Anstieg Du schon sehr lange aus dem Schneider sein dürftest. Ich glaube wirklich, dass Du Dir ernsthaft keine Sorgen mehr machen mußt, deshalb habe ich aber trotzdem in Gedanken mit Dir angestoßen. Nochmals Prost, Harald.... 
@Joscho
Du hast völlig recht, in diesem Alter muß man wohl mit einer gewissen Aggressivität an diese Sache rangehen. Wenn´s sich hinterher als vermeintlicher Aktionismus herausstellt kann ich eher damit umgehen, als wenn ich mir später den Vorwurf machen muss, nicht alle denkbaren Optionen ausgeschöpft zu haben. Fakt ist aber auch, dass beide OP´s und die nun erfolgte Strahlentherapie nahezu ohne nennenswerte Folgeerscheinungen geblieben sind. 
Dies scheint wohl der Vorteil unseres Alter zu sein.

@Heribert
Als im März 2008 mein PSA-Wert zu ersten Mal leicht angestiegen war, hatte ich ein Referenzgutachten bei Prof. Bonkhoff veranlasst. Dabei kam ein völlig anderes Ergebnis heraus, nicht nur der Gleason änderte sich, was mich allerdings nicht weiter beunruhigte, sondern auch der Tumorstatus. Aus "pT2c" wurde "pT3a". Bonkhoff hatte offensichtlich einen sehr kleinen, herdförmigen Kapseldurchbruch festgestellt, was dem Erstgutachter direkt nach der OP wohl entgangen ist.
Ich glaube, dass Bonkhoffs Refernzgutachten richtig ist, der langsame Anstieg war nunmehr für mich erklärlich, nur hat er mit seiner abschließenden Prognose, bei PSA-Anstieg wäre primär von einem Lk-Rezidiv auszugehen definitiv daneben gelegen.
Es ist sehr wohltuend, dass auch ein Referenzpathologe sich mal irren kann.

Bereits kurz nach Beginn des Anstiegs habe ich Rücksprache mit meinem Operateur gehalten. Dieser hielt es damals für sehr gut möglich, dass kleinste Reste der Prostata mit dem Blasenboden verwachsen sind und diese für einen leichten Anstieg verantwortlich sein können. Da lag mir allerdings das Ergebnis der Referenzpathologie noch nicht vor.
Mit Schlampigkeit hat das allerdings auch nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun, sowas kann halt vorkommen und dürfte mit ein Grund sein, warum man erst ab 0,2 ng/ml von einem Rezidiv ausgeht. Dies gelte unabhängig vom Tumorstatus.  
So in etwa wurde mir der Sachverhalt erläutert.


Erwähnenswert sei vielleicht noch meine Fragestellung nach Abschluß der Strahlentherapie. Mich interessierte die Frage, ob wegen meines Alters, aktuell fast 49, eventuell in 8-10 Jahren eine zweite Bestrahlung in Frage käme.
Wer will ausschließen, ob sich nicht in 10 Jahren erneut, vielleicht an der Anostomose, ein neues Lokalrezidiv bildet.
Diese Frage wurde für mich überraschend bejaht, grundsätzlich wäre dies möglich, nur hielt man eine derartige Notwendigkeit für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Na hoffentlich stimmt´s...........

Eine andere Frage :

Beide potentiell kurativer Optionen; die OP und die Strahlentherapie, sind nun ausgeschöpft. 4,5 Jahre sind nun seit der OP vergangen, der PSA-Wert liegt wieder im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich und die Gefahr eines LK-Befall hat sich weiter reduziert.
Als nächste Option bliebe bei erneutem Anstieg nur die Hormontherapie. Diese würde allerdings erst bei einem Wert von 5-8 ng/ml zum Einsatz kommen.

Welches Risiko würde ich eigentlich eingehen, unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Situation, wenn ich mich in diesem Jahr um diese Angelegenheit nicht mehr kümmern würde, d. h. erst Anfang 2011 oder zu meinem 50. Geburtstag die nächste PSA-Bestimmung vornnehmen lassen würde ?
Ich will mich mit meiner Angelegenheit nicht mehr beschäftigen als nötig, will aber auch nicht unbedingt etwas falsch machen.

Könnte ich da etwas verpassen ? Mir fällt da nichts ein, was ich versäumen könnte.

Schönes Wochenende

Reinhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Welches Risiko würde ich eigentlich eingehen, unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Situation, wenn ich mich in diesem Jahr um diese Angelegenheit nicht mehr kümmern würde, d. h. erst Anfang 2011 oder zu meinem 50. Geburtstag die nächste PSA-Bestimmung vornnehmen lassen würde ?
> Ich will mich mit meiner Angelegenheit nicht mehr beschäftigen als nötig, will aber auch nicht unbedingt etwas falsch machen.


Gar kein Risiko.
Es ist vielmehr die Frage, ob Sie es ein ganzes Jahr lang aushalten, nicht zu wissen was mit ihrem PSA-Wert los ist.

----------


## Winni.da

> Hallo Reinhard und Joachim,
> 
> nach einem postoperativen Befund, der keinen Kapseldurchbruch gezeigt hat, halte ich auch die Aussage, es könne Restgewebe stehen geblieben sein, welches einen PSA von 0,x ergäbe für ausgeschlossen. 
> ....
> Heribert


Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass auch vermeintlich Unmögliches möglich ist.

Gruss   Winni

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winni,

wo kann man diese Erfahrung nachlesen?

Heribert

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Reinhard,

wir reden hier von zwei grundverschiedenen Dingen.



> Bereits kurz nach Beginn des Anstiegs habe ich Rücksprache mit meinem Operateur gehalten. Dieser hielt es damals für sehr gut möglich, dass kleinste Reste der Prostata mit dem Blasenboden verwachsen sind und diese für einen leichten Anstieg verantwortlich sein können. Da lag mir allerdings das Ergebnis der Referenzpathologie noch nicht vor.


Dein Operateur spricht hier nicht von einem Kapseldurchbruch sondern von den Schnitträndern. Beide Pathologen haben an den Schnitträndern keine Auffälligkeiten entdeckt. Der Unterschied betrifft also ausnahmslos die Kapsel.
Was ich als schlampig bezeichne, ist eine ausgefranste Schnittführung an den Rändern, die bei minimalinvasiven Eingriffen häufiger vorkommt als bei Bauchschnitt-OPs

Vergleiche mal einen, mit einer Nagelschere geführten Schnittrand an einem Blatt Papier mit dem einer normalen Haushaltsschere, dann verstehst Du, was ich meine. Bei der klassischen RPE, wie sie bei Dir durchgeführt wurde, hat der Operateur den kompletten Blasenhals abgesetzt, rekonstruiert, und mit der Harnröhre verbunden. Leider finde ich die Aufnahme nicht mehr, dies anatomisch darzustellen.

Ob sich ein Tumorrest an den Schnitträndern befunden hat oder im angrenzenden Fettgewebe der Prostataloge, lässt sich nach der Radiatio sowieso nicht mehr feststellen. Es lässt sich jetzt nur hoffen, dass nun wirklich alle PCa-Zellen abgetötet wurden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Heribert, lieber Reinhard, falls es Eure wertvolle Zeit erlaubt, eine umfassende Dokumentation über alles, was mit Prostatakrebs vor und nach oder ohne Therapie etc. zusammenhängt, in entspannter Abgeschiedenheit zu studieren, dann werft *einen langen Blick* auf diese Ausführungen.

*"Zu tief angesetzte Zufriedenheit ist ein Hemmschuh deiner Möglichkeiten*"
(Werner Mitsch, deutscher Aphoristiker)

----------


## BerndM

Hallo,ich bin hier neu im Forum, allerdings ist über meine persönliche Seite eine Menge zu erfahren; ich habe seit 1999 Prostata Ca. Ich lese von einigen Mitgliedern Werte von 0,0... und meine Werte liegen aktuell bei 0,7, das ist ein Mehrfaches. Haben meine Urologen da irgend etwas verkehrt gemacht? Bis jetzt nehme ich keine Medikamente. Ich bin jetzt, aufgrund M.E. schnellen Anstieges des PSA (September 2008 0,5 dann im November 2009 auf 0,6 und Dezember 2009 auf 0,7) zur Skelettszintigraphie sowie PET und CT in der Uni Klinik Kiel gewesen, alles unauffällig. Bei einer am letzten Donnerstag durchgeführten Ultraschall Untersuchung beim Prof. Loch in der Diako FL spricht dieser auch von einer unauffälligen Situation, empfiehlt jedoch eine Strahlentherapie. Er geht von einem Lokalrezidiv aus obwohl es noch nicht erkennbar ist?! Wie sieht eure Meinung dazu aus? Wie lange hält diese Therapie vor? Was kommt danach?

----------


## Anonymous1

> Er geht von einem Lokalrezidiv aus obwohl es noch nicht erkennbar ist?! Wie sieht eure Meinung dazu aus? Wie lange hält diese Therapie vor? Was kommt danach?


Hallo Bernd, die Empfehlung von Prof. Loch entspricht auch dem, was Du im Artikel des "dkfz" nachlesen kannst:

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...-rueckfall.php

Die Vermutung für ein Lokalrezidiv begründet sich im langsamen und späten PSA-Anstieg nach Therapie 1999. Der Schwellenwert zum Rezidiv war bisher 0,4 PSA und wurde jetzt bei der neuen Leitlinie auf 0,2 herabgesetzt. Eine Bestrahlung würde man mit Heilungsabsicht angehen, welche also bis zu Deinem Lebensende aus anderen Gründen "vorhalten soll". Allzulange zuwarten solltest Du nicht mehr.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Bernd

Auf Grund Deines postoperativen Befundes 1999 würde ich Deinen bisherigen Verlauf als sehr günstig bezeichnen.

Warum man Dich bei einem jetzigen PSA-Wert von 0,7 ng/ml zur Skelettszintigraphie, PET und CT geschickt hat und anschließend auch noch eine Ultraschalluntersuchung durchgeführt hat erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht.

Um in bildgebenen Verfahren ein halbwegs verläßliches Ergebnis zu erhalten braucht man beim Pet/CT mindestens 0,8 ng/ml, aber eher mehr.
Ein Knochenszintigramm bei 0,7 ng/ml durchzuführen ist völliger Quatsch, dies ergibt meist erst Ergebnisse ab 20 ng/ml.

Diese Situation, in der Du Dich nun befindest, wollte ich in jedem Fall vermeiden. Deine OP ist sehr lange her und bei Dir entwickelt sich momentan mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Lokalrezidiv, welches durch eine Strahlentherapie noch kurativ zu behandeln wäre.
Weshalb man bei Dir weiter wartet, um irgendwann in bildgebenen Verfahren eine Ursache zu erkennen, ist mir ebenfalls nicht erklärlich.
Du solltest wissen, oder besser Deine behandelnden Ärzte, dass die Strahlentherapie umso wirksamer ist, je kleiner ein vermeintliches Lokalrezidiv ist.
Diese Schwelle scheinst Du nun langsam aber sicher zu überschreiten. Was nutzt Dir der Nachweis eines Lokalrezidiv bei einem Wert von 1,2 oder 1,5 ng/ml, wenn dieses dann durch eine Bestrahlung nicht mehr kurabel ist ?

Du solltest schnellstens ein klärendes Gespräch, zur Not in Eigeninitiative, mit einem Strahlentherapeuten führen; vielleicht sagt auch unser Fachmann Daniel Schmidt etwas zu Deiner Situation.

Gruss Spertel

----------


## BerndM

Hallo Dieter, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe am 15.02.10 in der Strahlentherapie im Malteser KrkHs einen Besprechungstermin, dann werde ich hoffentlich im März damit anfangen können. Deine Antwort macht Hoffnung.

----------


## BerndM

Hallo Spertel, auch Dir vielen Dank für die Informationen.
Die ganzen technischen Untersuchungen sind durch mich angeschoben worden. Ich habe längere Zeit im Ausland gelebt und war es gewohnt in Eigeninitiative meine Gesundheit zu managen. So habe ich zwar auf 
Anraten meines ausländischen Arztes jährlich Skelettszintigraphien durchführen lassen; PET und CT aber jetzt erst, da ich auf den vielen Informationensseiten, die es über unseren Krebs gibt, davon gelesen hatte. Ich fühlte mich auch von meinem letzten Urologen hier in Deutschland nicht so recht informiert, des weiteren gefällt mir eine gewisse Untätigkeit nicht, so wie der Hase vor der Schlange sitzen. Ich kann eigentlich immer nur reagieren und wollte in diesem Fall mit PET/CT agieren, damit nicht wieder das passiert, was zwischen 1995 und 1999 passiert ist, das man nämlich mich einfach nicht informiert hatte.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald



> Lieber Heribert, lieber Reinhard, falls es Eure wertvolle Zeit erlaubt, eine umfassende Dokumentation über alles, was mit Prostatakrebs vor und nach oder ohne Therapie etc. zusammenhängt, in entspannter Abgeschiedenheit zu studieren, dann werft *einen langen Blick* auf diese Ausführungen.


Vielen Dank für die Quelle. Leider lässt sich das dort gesagte, nicht bildlich darstellen. Nur soviel:



> Am Blasenhals hingegen sind positive Absetzungsränder ungewöhnlich (Wieder, Soloway, 1998). Ein positiver Rand an dieser Lokalisation ist häufig assoziiert mit noch weiteren positiven Rändern, da meist ein großes Tumorvolumen vorliegt


Deshalb sprach ich von der Qualität der verschiedenen OP-Methoden bezüglich der Schnittränder.

Gruß Heribert

PS. Eigentlich hatte ich zur Klarstellung nicht vor ein ganzes Buch zu lesen  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Pinguin

*Buchfan*

Lieber Heribert, bei der Suche nach der von Dir vermissten bildlichen Darstellung stieß ich auf eben diese obige sehr ausführliche Dokumentation. Dass Du sie trotzdem an- oder möglicherweise sogar zu Ende gelesen hast, freut mich.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

* "Wie glücklich würde mancher leben, wenn man sich um anderer Leute Sorgen ein wenig kümmerte"
*(Georg c. Lichtenberg)

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Bernd

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag :

Bei Dir wurde im November ein PSA-Wert von 0,6 ng/ml, im Dezember 0,7 ng/ml festgestellt.
Das vorbereitende Gespräch in der Strahlenklinik erfolgt erst in -4- Wochen, möglicherweise erfolgt die erste Bestrahlung auch erst Mitte März.

Ehrlich gesagt, mir wäre das zu spät.

Es könnten noch locker -2- Monate vergehen, ehe Du die erste Dosis erhältst, da könnte bei gleichbleibender oder steigender Anstiegsdynamik der Wert schon bei    0,9 ng/ml, vielleicht schon bei 1,0 ng/ml liegen.

Das könnte recht eng werden, die Angelegenheit noch unter kurativen Aspekten anzugehen.
Das Ergebnis Deines Vorgesprächs zur Strahlentherapie dürfte eigentlich klar sein; vielleicht gelingt es Dir, schon jetzt den 1. Termin bereits kurz danach zu terminieren.

Normalerweise müßtest Du eigentlich morgen auf dem Tisch liegen......zur Not würde ich mich noch andererorts erkundigen, wo es vielleicht schneller geht.

Mach´s beste draus !

Reinhard

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Bernd, Du solltest nach Reinhards Erläuterungen ganz schnell Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Nachdem Du früher schon zu 2 Behandlungsterminen nach Hamburg gefahren bist, würde ich das nun ein weiteres Mal in Angriff nehmen. Im UKE und in der Martini-Klinik wird man Dir sicher noch für die kommende Woche einen Bestrahlungstermin geben können, wenn Du voll dahinter stehst. Nichts ist unmöglich, wenn man es nur wirklich will, und Du hast Dich ja schon entschieden. Also, warum noch warten?

----------


## BerndM

Hallo Reinhard (Spertel), ebenfalls einen guten Morgen nach Berlin; hier schneit es schon den ganzen Vormittag und ich habe bereits wieder Schnee geräumt vor dem Grundstück.
Ich werde mich Morgen intensiv um weitere Möglichkeiten bemühen, vielleicht gibt es hier in der Nähe weitere Strahlentherapien. (Leider) leben wir hier an der Grenze nach DK und die Patienten von dort Überfluten die hiesige Einrichtung in Flensburg. Ich habe des weiteren mit dem Rinecker Proton Therapie Center in München per Mail Kontakt aufgenommen, mal sehen was die schreiben. Medikamentös nehme ich seit Weihnachten "Crosmin" (davon habe ich auch im Internet gelesen), es soll die Angriffsfläche der Zellwand verkleinern, vielleicht hilft es. Anfang Februar werde ich bei meinem Hausarzt wieder PSA messen lassen, ich denke ein Mal pro Monat ist ausreichend!? Der letzte Wert im Januar war ebenfalls 0,7.
Gruß Bernd

----------


## BerndM

Hallo Hutschi, schönen Tag auch Dir. Ich feue mich über eure guten Ratschläge. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das ich bei der Beurteilung der eigenen Situation viel zu blauäugig war und mich zu sehr auf das Fachwissen meiner Urologen verlassen habe. Ich werde mich gleich Morgen ans Telefon schwingen. In der Uni Kiel und in RD gibt es ebenfalls Strahlentherapien; so werde ich vesuchen, bei der Klinik einen Termin zu bekommen, die mir am Schnellsten helfen kann; ich würde auch nach HH fahren, es scheint, jeder Tag zählt und die Mär vom sogenannten "Hausfrauenkrebs (wer hat nur diese Bezeichnung erfunden?) ist bei mir jetzt alle Mal vom Tisch.
Gruß BerndM

----------


## spertel

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Uni-Klinik Kiel, Bernd !

Hier wurde mein Vater, der seit Jahren ebenfalls in SH lebt, 2005 vier Jahre nach seiner Op nachbestrahlt.

Sein Ergebnis war hervorragend, seitdem kein nachweisbares PSA.

Ist offensichtlich eine gute Adresse.......bleib´dran !

Ein Gruss aus dem Schneetreiben

----------


## BerndM

*Hallo Reinahrd,
was häslt Du von der** Brachytherapie.? Ist die bei einem Lokalrezidiv noch angesagt? Sie wird auch in Kiel angeboten.
Gruß BerndM
*

----------


## spertel

Nein !

Die Brachytherapie ist eine potentiell kurative Therapie für Betroffene mit noch vorhandener Prostata und "Low-Risk-Konstellation".

Für uns definitiv keine mögliche Option mehr !!

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## BerndM

Danke Dir Reinhard,
dann gehe ich den sogenannten "konventionellen" Weg und erspare mir ein Gespräch in der Brachyl Abteilung.
Bis dahin Gruß
BerndM

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Reinhard !

Von Dir ein



> *Die Brachytherapie ist* eine potentiell kurative Therapie *für* Betroffene mit noch vorhandener Prostata und *"Low-Risk-Konstellation".*


Es gibt nicht nur *die* Brachytherapie. Dein obiges Zitat paßt nur für *LDR-Brachy*(Seeds) als Monotherapie. Schon durch die Kombination mir einer Äußeren Bestrahlung, kann man mit Seeds auch im Mittleren Risikobereich behandeln.

Das *HDR-Brachy*(Afterloading) wird meist mit einer äußeren Bestrahlung kombiniert. Die Dosis der äußeren Bestrahlung kann allerdings wegen der zusätzlichen und hochdosierten inneren Bestrahlung deutlich verringert werden. Komplikationen und Belastungen für den Patienten werden dadurch stark vermindert. Die kombinierte Afterloadingtherapie ist besonders effektiv bei lokal-fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinomen ohne Fernmetastasen.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Bernd!

Vielen Patienten mit deinen postoperativen Werten wird im Anschluß an die RPE eine RT empfohlen (vorausgesetzt Kontinenz etc.).

Bei deinen Werten

04/99 - RPE
pT3a, pNx, pMx, GII Stad. III, pR1, pL1;
post operatives PSA 0,21;
weiterer PSA Verlauf in den vergangenen Jahren:
11/2005 PSA 0,3
2/2008  PSA 0,47
9/2008  PSA 0,5
11/2009 PSA 0,6
12/2009 PSA 0,7

muss man sachlich von einem bisherigen günstigen Verlauf sprechen.
Trotzdem:
Mir ist unverständlich, warum dir über Jahre niemand irgendwann eine RT empfohlen hatte.
Der Hinweis von Bernhard A. ist sicherlich für dich zu überlegen.
Auf Grund des späten, dann sehr langsamen (vermutlich wegen GS 3+3=6) aber kontinuierlichen PSA-Anstiegs ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Lokal-Rezidiv im Bereich der Prostata-Loge auszugehen.
Auch war dein PSA-Wert (erwartungsgemäß?) nie bei annnähernd "0".

Ich sehe es so wie Spertel und Hutschi.
Hoffentlich ist es noch nicht zu spät.
Bisher hattest du viel Glück, ich wünsche es dir weiterhin.



Gruß Frank
(BERNET)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Danke Dir Reinhard,
> dann gehe ich den sogenannten "konventionellen" Weg und erspare mir ein Gespräch in der Brachyl Abteilung.
> Bis dahin Gruß
> BerndM


Hallo Bernd, so wie Reinhard dir gesagt hat ist es. Die Brachy-Therapie kommt für Dich nicht infrage, weil Du keine Prostata mehr hast. Brachy-Therapien, egal welche, werden an und in der Prostata angewendet. Die entstandene Diskussion hier um Brachy hat eher akademische Werte. Du brauchst auch nicht, wie auch erwähnt, dem Hinweis von Bernhard nachzugehen, das wird er Dir selbst sicherlich auch bestätigen können.

Was mich interessieren würde ist die Antwort auf die Frage, wie lange Du und Deine Behandler schon von einem PSA-Rezidiv (Wiedererkrankung) ausgeht und ob ihr euch noch nie vor dem Besuch bei Prof. Loch über die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten bei Rezidiv, z.B. Bestrahlung oder ADT Gedanken gemacht habt. Das sollst Du bitte nicht als indirekten Vorwurf auffassen. Vorwürfe sind in Deiner Lage, wo Du mit der Belastung der Wiedererkrankung fertig werden musst, total daneben. Außerdem galt bis vor nicht allzulanger Zeit "nur" die Empfehlung, dass ein Lokalrezidiv spätestens bis vor dem PSA-Anstieg auf 1,0 zu bestrahlen sei.

Dazu auch noch der Hinweis auf die Schrift von Prof. Fornara aus dem Jahr 2006, die ja alleine wegen des Rezidiv-Schwellenwertes schon wieder überholt ist:

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6124.pdf

Alles Gute und mach mal baldige Beratungstermine bei den Radiotherapeuten Franziskus oder im UK Kiel, denn es bestehen teilweise Engpässe bei den Terminen!

Kliniken mit Radiotherapie

----------


## BerndM

Hallo an euch alle, die mir mit Ratschlägen zur Seite stehen.
Zunächst muß ich euch erklären, dass ich von 4/1999 bis 7/2003 im Screening durch das BW KrkHs HH war, die Lage, weil ja eben dort operiert, war klar, denn die Akten lagen vor. Mein betreuender Urologe war nur zu dem Zitat "entweder leben Sie noch 2 oder 20 Jahre" in der Lage, man könne sonst nichts weiter im Moment machen. Da ich kein Arzt bin, habe ich mich auf diese Aussage verlassen. Ob im Jahr 1999 bereits post operativ bestrahlt wurde, ist mir auch nicht bekannt, denn bekannterweise war mein PSA nie auf 0,0! Von 8/2003 bis 12/2007 habe ich im Ausland gelebt und mein dortiger deutscher Urologe bezeichnete mich immer nur als kleines Wunder: mit der Vorgeschichte ist es ja so toll, dass Sie noch leben! Vorerst ist nicht mehr zu machen, auch keine Medikamente. Nachdem wir nach D zurück gekehrt waren, habe ich mich in die Hände eines hiesigen Urologen begeben und auch seine Aussage bis* heute:* vorerst keine Tätigkeiten, wir sehen uns im März wieder, das war im Dezember 2009, obwohl bei ihm das gemessene PSA 0,7 war!! Ich bin dann selbst weiter tätig geworden mit Skelettszintigraphie, PET Cholin und CT sowie Termin bei Prof. Loch, der empfahl dann eine Vorstellung in der Strahlentherapie bei Dr. Brodersen (Franziskus). Leider habe ich hier erst einen Termin zur *Besprechung* Mitte Februar erhalten. Heute nun habe ich für die erste Februar Woche in RD einen Termin bekommen, immerhin zwei Wochen früher. Da 6 Wochen Bestrahlung angesagt ist und somit ein früherer Termin in HH (wie mir vorgeschlagen wurde) mit erheblichen Fahrtkosten (30 Tage Fahrt a ca. 350 km täglich!) verbunden ist und nach euren Aussagen, wohl möglicherweise es schon *zu spät* für mich ist, möchte ich meiner zukünftigen Witwe nicht einen Koffer voll Schulden hinterlassen. Diese Fahrtkosten übernimmt nicht die Beihilfe soweit mir bekannt ist und auch nicht die PKV.
Einen weiteren Versuch habe ich über das Internet gestartet. Ich habe mit dem Rinecker Proton Therapy Center in München Kontakt aufgenommen. Sie bieten eine neue in Deutschland einzigartige Behandlung an. Die Kostenübernahmefrage ist aber auch hier vorab zu klären.
Meine persönliche Seite werde ich noch ergänzen, denn es ist in Sachen meines Krebses sehr viel schief gelaufen.
Soweit erst einmal aus Tarp
Bernd

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich würde mich an der nächstgelegenen Strahlenklinik bestrahlen lassen unter Verzicht gegebenenfalls auf die allermodernste Technik.

Die Technik ist m.E. nicht so wichtig! Ich bin vor 10 Jahren mit der klassischen 3-D-konformalen Technik erfolgreich bestrahlt worden!

Du hast schon einen PSA von 0,7 und da wird es Zeit. Die neuen Leitlinien sprechen bei der Rezidivbestrahlung von kleiner 0,5.

Ich würde keine Zeit mehr verlieren, auch nicht nach München gehen, denn da wirds teuer, selbst wenn die Bestrahlung von der KK übernommen wird kommen die Aufenthaltskosten auf Dich zu.

Du klingst frustiert, dass einiges bei Deiner Krebsbehandlung schief gelaufen sei.

Ich kann aus dem Profil nichts ersehen. Es ist die "normale" Karriere eines Ektomierten bei dem die OP keinen Erfolg brachte, das sind nach der Statistik immerhin ca. 30%.

Mit der Rezidiv-Bestrahlung hast Du nochmals eine Chance auf Heilung: aber Du solltest Dich sputen!

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Bernd,



> Einen weiteren Versuch habe ich über das Internet gestartet. Ich habe mit dem Rinecker Proton Therapy Center in München Kontakt aufgenommen. Sie bieten eine neue in Deutschland einzigartige Behandlung an. Die Kostenübernahmefrage ist aber auch hier vorab zu klären.
> Meine persönliche Seite werde ich noch ergänzen, denn es ist in Sachen meines Krebses sehr viel schief gelaufen.


Du bist ueber den 0,5 aus den S3 Leitlinien, insoweit vergiss mal Kosten IMRT und/oder Protonen und sieh zu, dass Du schnellstmoeglich einer Bestrahlung zugefuehrt wirst, ansonsten laeufts Du Gefahr das Thema kurative Behandlung zu verpassen. Auch 3 D konforme Bestrahlungen sind gem. Evidenz absolut wirksam, es spielt nicht die Art sondern die Ablaufzeit die wesentliche Rolle. Weiterhin laenger unbestrahlt laeuftst Du Gefahr Richtung palliativ zu driften, was sicher nicht wuenschenswert ist.

ups BurgerH war schneller mit dem gleichen Argument

----------


## BerndM

Hallo,
ich werde sicherlich den Termin Anfang Februar in Rendsburg wahrnehmen, das ist die schnellste Möglichkeit.
Zu meinem Frust: ich habe in der Zwischenzeit meine persönliche Seite ergänzt,vielleicht wird verstanden, warum ich so reagiere; nicht nur die Vorgeschichte bis zur OP sondern auch die Betreuung danach lassen viele Fragezeichen unbeantwortet; allerdings war ich in meiner Erkrankung auch viel zu vertrauensseelig; ich muß es jetzt nehmen wie es ist, in der Hoffnung, doch noch kurativ behandelt werden zu können: die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluß;
Gruß
Bernd

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Bernd

In meinem Beitrag Nr. 186 vom 17.01.10 an dich ist durch meine nachträgliche Änderung ein Wort verschwunden.
In dem Satz

"Der Hinweis von Bernhard A. ist sicherlich für dich nicht zu überlegen."

Ich habe erst heute bemerkt, dass ich das Wort nicht versehentlich gelöscht hatte. Dadurch wird aus dem Satz natürlich eine falsche Information.

Aber glücklicher Weise hast du ja zahlreiche Empfehlungen bekommen, die eine Äußere Bestrahlung favorisieren.
In so fern ist sicherlich kein Mißverständnis entstanden.

Mir fällt auf, dass dir in fast allen Beiträgen bisher direkt und deutlich gesagt wurde, jetzt aber keine Zeit mehr zu verlieren.
Ich habe den Eindruck, du warst auf derartige Empfehlungen vorbereitet, weil du wissen wolltest, woran du bist.

Sollte ich das falsch eingeschätzt haben, bitte kurze Rückmeldung.

Ein anderer Hinweis für dich:
Du könntest Kontakt aufnehmen mit "Minchen" hier im Forum.
Ihr Partner (vermutlich BW-Angehöriger) wurde auch im BWKrkhs HH einer RPE unterzogen.
Es gibt sicherlich eine Menge an Infos, die man austauschen kann.
Dort ist vermutlich auch eine RT angesagt.
Sieh dir mal deren persönliche Seite an.

Die besten Wünsche

Frank
(BERNET)

----------


## spertel

Hallo allerseits, werte Forumteilnehmer ! 

 Seit meiner letzten Kontrollmessung sind nun fast 14 Monate vergangen; soeben habe ich das Messergebnis telefonisch erfragt.
  Es liegt weiterhin bei 0,04 ng/ml; ob kleiner oder absolut werde ich in Kürze beim behandelnden Urologen noch einmal erfragen.  Letztendlich ist es aber egal, die Zeit, dass ich mich von diesen Kleinigkeiten in Panik versetzen lasse ist gottlob vorbei, zumal die Ursachen für einen Messwert im ultrasensiviven Bereich, den Prof. Semjonow nicht zu Unrecht als "überempfindlich" bezeichnet hat, hier bereits ausgiebig diskutiert worden sind.

  Nach nun fast -8- Jahren der Diagnose mit -2- OP´s (retropubische PE; nachträgliche Lymphadenektomie wegen des Verdachts einer Mikrometastasierung) und einer Strahlentherapie läßt sich meine Lebensqualität als hervorragend bezeichnen.  

Mein Fazit :  

Ich habe seit kurzem einen -3- Monate dauernden Rucksacktrip durch mehrere Länder Asiens und Australien hinter mich gebracht, dieses war unglaublich schön, aber auch sehr anstrengend.  

Trotz angeblich "radikaler Therapien" verlief diese Tour ohne jegliche urologische Probleme !!!  

Daher sollten sich jene, besonders jüngere Betroffene, die in der Entscheidungsphase sind, von Panikmache nicht beeindrucken lassen, zumal es keine wirklichen Alternativen gibt.

  Ebenso sei an dieser Stelle der Hinweis gestattet mit einer Rezidivbestrahlung möglichst frühzeitig zu beginnen, meine Bestrahlung erfolgte bei 0,1 ng/ml mit angeblich leichter Tendenz nach oben, da die Erfolgsaussicht bei geringer Tumormasse größer erscheint und die Gefahr des Verlustes der lokalen Kontrolle durch verzögertes Intervenieren bestehen könnte.  

Den gemäß den Leitlinien empfohlenen Schwellenwert von 0,5 ng/ml halte ich für zu hoch, besonders dann, wenn eine Kausalität zum ansteigenden PSA-Wert gegeben ist, z. B. eine R1-Resektion oder ein "pT3a". 

 Mein Krankheitsverlauf zeigt im übrigen deutlich die Sinnhaftigkeit des PSA-Test in jungen Jahren, ohne diesen würde ich mich in ähnlicher Situation befinden wie *WinfriedW*, der mit Mitte 50 an dieser dreckigen Krankheit verstorben ist. Langjährige Teilnehmer dieses Forum werden sich erinnern..... 

Dies scheint mir erspart zu bleiben....  Bleibt tapfer, Männer !!  

Gruss  

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard..  

 egal wie abgeklärt du auch inzwischen geworden bist :-)   gratuliere trotzdem zum tollen Verlauf  und kann deine Empfehlungen nur unterschreiben .

Gruss 

Rembert

----------


## wesoj55

Für mich war auch nach zweimaligem PSA Anstieg auf 0,2 ng/ml klar, das ich mich umgehend bestrahlen lassen* will*.
Habe die Bestrahlung gut überstanden und lasse es mir noch bis zum 05.02.2013 in der AHB, Klinik Bergisches Land, ( gehört zur Helios Gruppe ) in Wuppertal gut gehen.
War dann insgesamt 4 Wochen dort.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,

ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Verlauf  und den getroffenen Entscheidungen. 

Ich kann nur bestätigen; auch eine RPE (2005) und eine RST (2010) führen nicht zwangsläufig dazu das das Leben ungeniesbar wird.
Ich bin zwar nicht mit dem  Rucksack durch diverse Kontinente getourt, aber eine Alpenüberquerung mit 10 kg Marschgepäck ( 2011) war problemlos möglich.



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Volkmar

Hallo Spertel,
das ist super Dein Verlauf und noch viel schöner Deine Aktivitäten.
Bei mir RPE 1/1997 mit Orchiektomie 3 Tage später, T3bN1 G3 Gleason 3+5 Perkutane Radiotherapie 12/2007-2/2008 nach PSA-Anstieg in 0,02 Schritten bis auf 0,14 ng/ml   aktuell: PSA<0,01  NSE 22,2
Fazit: Frühzeitig PSA  ( Pass Selbst Auf!!!  Prostataselbstauskunft!!!)
Herzliche Grüße   Volkmar

----------


## skipper

Hallo Spertel,
du warst einer der ersten auf die ich in diesem Forum traf und deine Beiträge und dein Handeln haben mir Mut gegeben meine Erkrankung aktiv anzugehen. Es freut mich sehr zu lesen das deine Entscheidungen dir ein aktives Leben erhalten haben.
Wünsche dir für die Zukunft stets ein PSA<0,04 und viele spannende Reisen. Im Interesse aller Teilnehmer des Forums , insbesondere der Neuen, wünsche ich uns viele Beiträge von  dir.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## spertel

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche, Volkmar, Wolfgang und auch Dir, lieber Skipper !

Als ich im Juni 2005 von der Diagnose erfuhr, bei 30 Grad, blauem Himmel, die Welt schien voellig in Ordnung zu sein, war ich genauso gelähmt wie einige Neubetroffene, die in den Jahren danach hier im Forum um Hilfe gebeten haben.

Auch ich habe in meiner Schockstarre in einem anderen Forum um Rat gefragt und letztendlich von einem unbekannten Betroffenen die fuer mich entschiedenen Auskünfte erhalten.

Da habe ich mir geschworen, im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen dies an andere weiter zu geben, wenn dies gewuenscht wird.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, werter Skipper !!

Solche Momente wie damals vergesse ich so schnell nicht........

Zur Feier des Tages gibt's jetzt noch ein Spiel der englischen Premierleague live im Stadion, ab Montag wird wieder fuer einige Zeit Ruhe einkehren........auch das Fitness-Studio will mal wieder besucht werden.

Beste Gruesse aus Everton

Reinhard

----------


## JürgenK

Glüchwunsch
Hallo Spertel,
in etwa zur selben Zeit haben wir eine Salvage-Bestrahlung 2009 "genossen" und auch mein PSA-Wert -heute erhalten- vebleibt im nichtmessbaren Bereich <0,04, deshalb auch meinen Glückwunsch an Dich. Auch ich lasse nur noch jährlich PSA-Kontrollen vornehmen.
Meine Krebs-Karriere fing ebenfalls mit 44 Jahren an, allerdings 5 Jahre zuvor, d.h, seit 13 Jahren beschäftigt sich mein Leben mit dieser Krankheit.
Trotz vieler Bemühungen und Misserfolge habe ich nie die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass das Thema vielleicht mal einen Abschluss findet, auch wenn die Ausgangslage PT3a, R1, PN1 nach OP 2008 nicht gerade ideal war.
Die lebensrettende Bestrahlung bereitet mir heute zwar noch Darmprobleme, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie evtl. den Krebs wirklich besiegt hat, nehme ich dies gern in kauf.

Hoffen wir, dass die Ergebnisse weiter so bleiben und ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere Betroffene mit ähnlich positiven Erfolgen dies dem Forum mitteilen, man liest leider so wenig davon.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## spertel

Hallo Jürgen......

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, die offensichtlich doch verfrüht waren.

Wie in den letzten Jahren auch, so habe ich auch diesmal vorletzten Dienstag Blut abnehmen lassen und am darauf folgenden Donnerstag das Ergebnis telefonisch erfragt.

Zu meiner großen Freude wurde mir das Ergebnis von 0,04 ng/ml von der Arzthelferin mitgeteilt, da mein Urologe sich nicht im Hause befand.

Heute, bei meiner obligatorischen Vorstellung bei meinem Arzt, kam dann die ganze Wahrheit heraus; offensich wollte mir die Helferin das Wochenende nicht versauen.

Mein aktueller Wert liegt nun bei 0,09 ng/ml und nicht wie telefonisch mitgeteilt bei 0,04 ng/ml.

Das hat mich natürlich geschockt, Werte um 0,05 ng/ml hätte ich noch gelassen hingenommen.

Mein Doc sieht das natürlich anders und geht von Ungenauigkeiten im Messverfahren aus und räumte ein, dass sich in seinem Labor die Verwendung des Messkits vor knapp -4 Wochen- angeblich- geändert habe.

Sehr nett von ihm, er versucht natürlich mich zu beruhigen.

Wir haben für die nächste Woche eine Nachmessung vereinbart; ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass sich dieser Wert bestätigt.

Vor meiner Bestrahlung im August 2009 war der Messwert zwischen Oktober 2008 und August 2009 konstant bei 0,1 ng/ml verblieben. Nach der Strahlentherapie fiel der Wert wieder ab, pendelte sich mal über 0,04 ng/ml, mal darunter ein.

Interessant, und meine letzte Hoffnung zugleich, die Aussage kürzlich von fs, dass ein PSA-Abfall nach Strahlentherapie auch bei gutartig verbliebene Restgewebe erfolgt.

Sollte der Wert erneut bei 0,1 ng/ml verharren lag möglicherweise nie ein Rezidiv vor; vielleicht wurde lediglich benignes Restgewebe bestrahlt, was einen PSA-Abfall zur Folge hatte. Der sich nun anbahnende Anstieg in Richtung des ursprünglichen Wert von 0,1 ng/ml könnte daher, so meine Hoffnung, wieder zum Stllstand kommen. Reine Wunschvorstellung meinerseits und wahrscheinlich fernab jeglicher Realität.

Für mich stellt sich hierbei die Frage, ob bestrahltes Restgewebe, sofern es sich in diesem Fall überhaupt um solches handelt, wieder PSA produzieren kann ?

Wie man sieht hält einen diese Angelegenheit immer wieder in Schach, als eher pessimistischer Zeitgenosse gehe ich aber davon aus, dass hier trotzdem etwas im Busch ist.

Da die Loge mit 70 Gy bestrahlt worden ist kann es sich trotz 17 entfernter LK eigentlich nur um einen befallenen LK handeln, der leider im Körper verblieben ist.

Die unendliche Geschichte geht also weiter; ich werde weiter berichten...........

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Für mich stellt sich hierbei die Frage, ob bestrahltes Restgewebe, sofern es sich in diesem Fall überhaupt um solches handelt, wieder PSA produzieren kann ?


Prinzipiell ja, allerdings wird es ziemlich wenig sein. Genauso wie bei Patienten mit intakter Prostata, die bestrahlt werden und später immer noch (tiefe) nachweisbare PSA-Werte haben.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel,

Du hast auf die bestrahlte, intakte Prostata hingewiesen. In solchen Fällen kommen PSA Bump´s vor. Von der Logik sollte dies dann auch bei einem Rezidiv möglich sein. Hat man so etwas in der Praxis beobachtet?


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Spertel,
ich hatte mich sehr mit dir über die konstanten Werte nach deiner Bestrahlung gefreut, umso mehr tut es mir leid, dass es bei diesem Mal eventuell doch eine nur kurze Freude war. Wie ich dich als alten Weggefährten aus dem Forum kenne, wirst du auch diese Situation mit deiner zupackenden Art in den Griff bekommen, wenn es denn überhaupt etwas zu unternehmen geben wird. Die Hoffnung auf ein wenig aggressives, vielleicht sogar gutartiges Geschehen oder einen Messfehler scheint mir durchaus berechtigt, auch wenn ich das aus fachlich wenig kompetenter Perspektive äußere.
Das Verhalten der Sprechstundenhilfe ist - selbst wenn es gut gemeint war - zumindest grenzwertig. Vielleicht hat sie dir versehentlich den alten Wert vorgelesen. Ich gehe immer persönlich hin und lasse mir den schriftlichen Bericht aushändigen (im Kuvert, das ich dann zuhause öffne).
ZUnächst bleibt nur abwarten. Wann willst du wieder messen?
Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard,
vielleicht sollte dich der grösste hier rumlaufende Pessimist - nämlich ich :-) - dann doch mal darauf hinweisen, dass bei mir inzwischen dreimal der PSA über der Nachweisgrenze von 0,05 war.. einmal bei 0,07 .. und es hat sich dann auch wieder relativiert wie du weisst.  Scheinbar schliesst eine Bestrahlung ja doch nicht aus, dass irgendwo noch aktives Restgewebe verbleibt und zwar benignes.. und wenn sich das mit dem Messkit bewahrheitet sieht der Wert dann schon wieder ganz anders aus und es pendelt sich dann tatsächlich um die Nachweisgrenze ein.  Geh da Montag hin und lass nochmal abnehmen!
gruss
rembert

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Spertel,
es tut mir so leid, dass der Traum vom neuen Leben evtl. geplatzt ist. Ich kann es wirklich nachfühlen, da ich immer wieder nach angeblich kurativen Behandlungen (egal ob sie den Leitlinien entsprechen oder nicht) enttäuscht wurde und auch jetzt noch mit zittrigen Knien zum Doc gehe um mein Ergebnis abzuholen.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass sich alles zum Besten wenden wird und wünsche Dir, dass Du nicht resignierst.
Übrigens kommst Du im Forum nicht als Pessimist rüber, sondern als aktiver Kämpfer und dafür ziehe ich meinen Hut.
Also, wieder aufraffen und nach vorne schauen.

Gruss JürgenK

----------


## spertel

Vielen Dank für die rege Anteilnahme !

Langsam legt sich der anfängliche Schock und im Zuge meiner Selbsterkenntnis muss ich feststellen, dass es immer leichter ist, anderen in ähnlicher Situation zur Gelassenheit zu raten (@rembert); ist man dann selbst betroffen, schaut man genauso "irritiert" in die Runde wie andere auch.

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt....

Ratlos macht mich in erster Linie die mögliche Ursache. Die Loge hat bei 0,1 ng/ml immerhin 70,2 Gy bekommen, normalerweise dürfte dort kein Grass mehr wachsen. 
Gegen eine Lymphknotenmetastasierung sprechen 17 tumorfreie LK, die mir durch 2- Op´s entfernt worden sind.
Hinzu kommt ein rasanter PSA Abfall postoperativ von 7,43 ng/ml am Tag der Aufnahme bis 17 Tage nach der OP unter 0,04 ng/ml. Dies sei ein prognostischer Faktor, der gegen eine LK-Metastasierung spricht (auf eine publizierte Arbeit bin ich im Netz gestossen, leider liegt mir diese nicht mehr vor), ein weiteres Indiz ist ein relativ später Anstieg, fast 3- Jahre nach Op, aus dem nicht messbaren Bereich (0,06 ng/ml).

Ebenso sah Prof. Heidenreich und Dr. Eichhorn eine LK-Metastasierung als eher unwahrscheinlich an. Lediglich Prof. Bonkhoff sah diese Sache doch pessimistischer.

Wie ist also der Anstieg erklärbar (wenn er sich bestätigen sollte) ??

Noch mehr beschäftigte mich jedoch das Geschehen um die Messung bzw. die Abfrage meines Wertes telefonisch am Donnerstag. Normalerweise werde ich zu meinem Doc nach Anruf durchgestellt, da dieser jedoch bei einer Fortbildungsveranstaltung gewesen ist, bat ich die Arzthelferin um Auskunft über die Höhe des Ergebnisses.

Nach Öffnen der Laborpost (dies war durch´s Telefon im Hintergrund wahrzunehmen) wurde mir dann "0,04" mtgeteilt, auf meine Nachfrage, ob *kleiner* oder *absolut*, kam spontan der Zusatz *absolut*.

Zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich vermutet, dass hier eine falsche, vorsätzliche Aussage getroffen worden ist, zumal man dann sicher die Formel "kleiner als" gewählt hätte, um mich zu beruhigen.
Eine Lüge oder "Notlüge" würde auch nicht unbedingt zum Wesen dieser Dame passen, da noch der Zusatz ihrerseits kam, dass es eigentlich völlig schnurz sei, ob *absolut* oder *kleiner als*. 
Dies war absolut authentisch !

Ebenso war mein Doc zum Zeitpunkt der Blutabnahme gar nicht im Hause, so dass eine Instruktion seinerseits an die Helferin, mich im Falle eines abweichenden Wertes zu beruhigen, gar nicht hätte erfolgen können.

Leider war ich so "perplex", dass ich es heute Mittag in der Praxis leider versäumt habe, diese merkwürdigen Umstände zu klären. Möglicherweise ist eine Übertragungsfehler die Ursache, da mein Uro den heutigen Wert nicht den Laborlisten, sondern seinem PC entnommen hat. Vielleicht wurde hier fehlerhaft übertragen. In der Not sucht man immer nach irgendwelchen Erklärungen.

Nächste Woche gibt es Klarheit, es bleibt weiter spannend............

Schönes Wochenende

Reinhard

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend reinhard 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es sich doch um eine fehlmessung handelt.

Gruss Andi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> Du hast auf die bestrahlte, intakte Prostata hingewiesen. In solchen Fällen kommen PSA Bump´s vor. Von der Logik sollte dies dann auch bei einem Rezidiv möglich sein. Hat man so etwas in der Praxis beobachtet?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


Wenn der PSA vor der Rezidivbestrahlung recht hoch war, kann so etwas passieren. Habe es bislang nur einmal erlebt.

----------


## spertel

Update

Wie zu erwarten war hat sich meine Wunschvorstellung, der zuletzt genannte Wert von 0,09 ng/ml könnte eine fehlerhafte Übertragung oder Fehlmessung sein, nicht erfüllt.

Ich hatte daher am Dienstag erneut Blut abnehmen lassen, soeben habe ich den neuen Wert erhalten, der nun bei 0,1 ng/ml liegt.

Das bedeutet, dass er sich innerhalb von 14 Monaten von 0,04 auf 0,1 ng/ml erhöht hat.

Mit meinem Urologen habe ich nun weitere Messungen in 3-4 Monatsabständen vereinbart; er ist nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass dieser Trend sich nicht unbedingt fortsetzen müsse, zumal Fälle in seiner Praxis existieren, wo selbst bei 0,3 ng/ml der Wert jahrelang stagniert.

Auch er ist momentan ratlos, wo dieser Anstieg seine Ursache haben könnte.....

Fortsetzung folgt

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard,
ich will und kann nicht glauben, dass nach deinem bisherigen Verlauf da jetzt ein Super-Gau im Gange ist. Irgendetwas scheint da wieder PSA zu produzieren, so weit so gut, aber was da am wühlen ist und welche Ausmasse das annimmt ??? alles eben spekulativ momentan. Ich tendiere nach meiner angelesenen Laienmeinung eher dazu, dass sich - wenn überhaupt- da noch ein Lymphknoten befindet, der damals eben nicht entfernt wurde und jetzt langsam PSA produziert. Diese elendige Warterei auf die nächsten Messungen kann dir leider jetzt keiner abnehmen, aber es wäre wünschenswert, dass sich hier vielleicht auch mal die Experten zu Wort melden, die aus Ihrer Praxis da mehr Erfahrung haben oder vergleichbare Patienten kennen. 
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Spertel,
was soll man dazu sagen. 
Der Traum geheilt zu sein scheint geplatzt, aber das Leben geht weiter, nun halt mit PCA ( "nicht am sondern mit...."). Das PCA war sowieso seit Diagnose nie ganz aus dem Bewußtsein verschwunden. Der Kampf dagegen geht nun weiter mit anderen Waffen und anderer Perspektive. Ob die Uhr schneller läuft wissen wir nicht ? Das Beste wird sein rational sich die nächsten Schritte zu überlegen. Wann bildgebenend Verfahren zur Diagnose, wann Hormontherapie etc. 

Aber so wie ich Dich hier erlebt habe wirst Du das wohl auch so angehen.


Alles Gute Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

So, liebe Forumfreunde..........

Nach den überaus unerfreulichen Ergebnissen Anfang Februar, wo die jährliche Messung 0,1 ng/ml ergeben hatte, habe ich beschlossen, die zukünftigen Intervalle nunmehr alle -4- Monate zu legen.

Das reicht; Versäumnisse sind vermutlich unwahrscheinlich; wenn doch, dann ist es eben so !

Dienstag war der Tag des Abzapfens, vor 10 Minuten habe ich das Ergebis, diesmal beim Doc persönlich erfragt.

Das Ergebnis :   0,08 ng/ml,............was einem Rückgang um 0,02 ng/ml entspricht.

Ich habe dreimal nachgehakt, ob´s diesmal stimmt; es stimmt wohl- :Blinzeln: ))

Was solche Zahlen doch für eine Erleichterung auslösen können; im Nächsten Monat ist die OP mittlerweile -8- Jahre her und ich gebe zu, dass mich dieses Ereignis doch etwas verändert hat.

PUUUH, jetzt gehe ich erst mal ´ne Runde spazieren und durchatmen; damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.........!!


LG

Reinhard

----------


## helmut.a.g.

*" Es kommt immer anders......!"
*
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Reinhard,
Sie brauchen keine Angst zu haben!
Sie hatten immer messbare PSA (wahrscheinlich von Cowperschen Drüsen o.ä.), die nicht
mit Ihrem alten Feind zu tun haben. Pound hat über 1000 solcher Fälle beobachtet:
70% brauchten niemals in ihrem Leben eine Therapie, KEINER war innerhalb von 15 Jahren
an einen Rezidiv verstorben!

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Reinhard,

meinen Glückwunsch!!!

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Reinhard,

die Anrwort vom Urologen ist sehr interessant....und bei Deinem Wert von 0,08 kannst Du sicher erst einmal wieder beruhigt in die Zukunft schauen.
Tip von mir: nicht zu oft an die Krankheit denken, geniesse das Leben und schalte bis zur naechsten Messung einfach ab. Ich wuerde an Deiner Stelle hoechsten alle 6 Monate messen lassen.

Alles Gute und weiter einen niedrigen PSA,

Norbert

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Reinhard 

Ich freue mich mit dir und bin froh das sich die Werte wieder beruhigt haben.

Das sind schöne Nachrichten die man immer gerne liest.

Du hast mir vor 4 Jahren sehr geholfen, das habe ich nie vergessen.

ich wünsche allen eine gute Zeit.

Gruß Andy





> So, liebe Forumfreunde..........
> 
> Nach den überaus unerfreulichen Ergebnissen Anfang Februar, wo die jährliche Messung 0,1 ng/ml ergeben hatte, habe ich beschlossen, die zukünftigen Intervalle nunmehr alle -4- Monate zu legen.
> 
> Das reicht; Versäumnisse sind vermutlich unwahrscheinlich; wenn doch, dann ist es eben so !
> 
> Dienstag war der Tag des Abzapfens, vor 10 Minuten habe ich das Ergebis, diesmal beim Doc persönlich erfragt.
> 
> Das Ergebnis :   0,08 ng/ml,............was einem Rückgang um 0,02 ng/ml entspricht.
> ...

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel (so heißt du für mich hier nun mal von Anfang an),

schöne Nachrichten, da darf ich als Gratulant nicht fehlen. Du weißt, ich freue mich mit dir von Herzen, und den Stein, der dir wohl von letzterem fiel, habe ich plumpsen gehört.

Vielleicht reichen größere Intervalle, wie Norbert vorschlägt, in der Tat und beruhigen die Nerven. Ich habe mit meinen nunmehr einjährigen Messungen tatsächlich mental einen größeren Abstand gewonnen. Kann natürlich auch schiefgehen...

In diesem Sinne, mach weiter so! 

Liebe Grüße nach Berlin, oder wo immer auf der welt du dich wieder aufhalten wirst!

Wassermann

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo allerseits!

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es der PSA-Wert oder -Unwert ist, der krankmacht (siehe Placeboeffekt), 
oder sind es die unsichtbaren Krebszellen, die irgendwo am Kriegsschauplatz Körper ihr Unwesen treiben???

Wünsche allenthalben diskrete PSA-Zahlen! (PSA=PsychoSomatischeAttacke :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
TP
ps. wenn ich Urologe FS richtig deute, dann sind Rezidive statistisch doch nicht immer so lebensgefährlich, wie so mancher es sich einbildet.

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen allerseits......

Vielen Dank für das grosse Interesse, die Hinweise und auch PN (sorry, Schorschel, der "Kasten" war wohl voll...auch Dir vielen Dank!); welch ein schönes Gefühl, sich zumindest vorerst nicht innerlich mit der Bekämpfung von Lymphknoten- oder Knochenmetastasen auseinander setzen zu müssen. 

Ich werde nun die Intervalle wieder erweitern, so dass in diesem Jahr nichts mehr passieren wird; ich denke, Anfang März 2014 wäre ausreichend.

Allerdings bleibt festzuhalten, sollte sich diese Tendenz weiter bestätigen, dass nun doch keine LK-Metastasen vorliegen; dann lag der gute Referenzpathologe Prof. B. mit seiner Prognose definitiv falsch !! 
Zwar ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend; aber es soll mir recht sein.

Da auch hier sehr häufig ein Zweitgutachten empfohlen wird, was prinzipiell ja nicht falsch ist, muss allerdings kritisch hinterfragt werden, ob dieses grundsätzlich richtiger ist als die Erstbeurteilung.

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Messverfahren unterhalb 0,1 ng/ml wurde bereits umfangreich diskutiert; mir, und vermutlich anderen auch, wäre manch schlaflose Nacht erspart geblieben, wäre diese bei mir in der Verlaufskontrolle angewendet worden.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die rege Anteilnahme und allen ein schönes Wochenende (besonders an Horst aus Kulmbach !)

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Reinhard, alter oder besser jung gebliebener Weltenbummler,

auch von mir Glückwunsch zur aktuellen PKH. Gut möglich, dass sich die häufigen Luftveränderungen, gepaart mit andernorts evtl. noch mehr gesunder Ernährung günstig auf Deine Blutwerte ausgewirkt haben. Auch für die Zukunft toi toi toi. 

*"Beginnen können ist Stärke, Vollenden können ist Kraft"*
(Unbekannter Autor)

Gruß Harald

----------


## rembert

Reinhard ...   das habe ich mir gewünscht, dass es bei dir wieder gute Nachrichten gibt.  Freue mich sehr für Dich. Geniesse den Sommer und du wirst alle Kraft brauchen für die Hinrunde mit der Hertha. :-))   Gruss Rembert

----------


## wassermann

> Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Messverfahren unterhalb 0,1 ng/ml wurde bereits umfangreich diskutiert; mir, und vermutlich anderen auch, wäre manch schlaflose Nacht erspart geblieben, wäre diese bei mir in der Verlaufskontrolle angewendet worden.


Lieber spertel,

das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Meinst du, wenn sie NICHT angewendet worden wäre, denn du hast ja bis 0,04 messen lassen. Nur zur Klarstellung für die Leser: Ist das ein Plädyer gegen Messungen unter 0,1 ng/ml?

Beste Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Reinhard,

*es freut mich sehr dass Du an mich denkst.* Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und allzeit Werte im grünen Bereich !
Viel Spaß auch bei der Planung und Durchführung Deiner nächsten Reisen.

Freundliche Grüße 
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## spertel

Wie immer scharfsinnig erkannt, Wassermann, mir wären einige Grübeleien erspart geblieben, wenn diese ultrasensitiven Verfahren unterhalb von 0,1 ng/ml *nicht* angewendet worden wären.

Ein Plädoyer ist es jedoch nicht, da es mir nicht zusteht, über die Bedürfnisse anderer zu befinden.

Die Frage, wie tief ein Messsystem messen soll, muss jeder für sich an Hand seiner eigenen Situation beurteilen.

Allerdings stellt sich diese Frage meist nicht, da man als Patient keinerlei Einfluss auf das Messverfahren des behandelnden Urologen oder dessen Labor hat.

Nach all den Unsicherheiten der letzten Jahre bin ich für mich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass sämtliche Messergebnisse unterhalb von 0,1 ng/ml weder ein therapeutischen Nutzen hatten, noch hätte die Verwendung eines Kit < 0,1 ng/ml  ein Risiko oder Versäumnis dargestellt.
Ich müßte also zu einem Arzt wechseln, der mit einer derartigen Untergrenze von < 0,1 ng/ml arbeitet; dazu gibt es allerdings keinerlei Veranlassung, auch deshalb, weil ich bisher eh alle Entscheidungen selbst getroffen und veranlasst habe.

Ich glaube allerdings, dass das Messverfahren bei meinem Doc -3- Stellen hinter dem Komma misst und er selbst die Formulierung "kleiner als 0,04 ng/ml verwendet, wenn die gemessenen Werte seiner Patienten es so hergeben.

Nach der Bestrahlung ist der Wert wohl einmal knapp über diese Schwelle gestiegen, um ein Jahr später wieder knapp darunter zu liegen: dies hat er mir wegen der Geringfügigkeit verschwiegen, um mich nicht zu beunruhigen. Gut so; mit einem Verfahren, welches Messergebnisse unter 0,1 ng/ml nicht anzeigt, wären  diese "Notlügen" nicht nötig gewesen..

Kurz gesagt, alles was unterhalb dieser Angabe liegt möchte und brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr wissen. Ich hatte einmal den Versuch unternommen, ein Labor zu finden, welches Ergebnisse unter 0,1 ng/ml nicht misst; nach mehreren erfolglosen Telefonaten habe ich die Suche eingestellt. Es scheint nicht weit verbreitet zu sein.

Ich glaube allerdings, dass Ludwig hierzu eine andere Ansicht vertritt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.......

@rembert/Harald

Auch Dir vielen Dank, allerdings glaube ich, dass nach dem BBI-Desaster dieser Club die nächste Lachnummer dieser Hauptstadt wird. Es wird wieder eine Saison zum "Fremdschämen".....


@Horst

In der Tat, lieber Horst, hat mich Dein Verlauf mit den rasanten Anstiegen arg betroffen gemacht. Merkwürdigerweise gehen bei mir immer in den Momenten des Glücks, und gestern war so einer, meine Gedanken an jene, denen es nicht so gut geht. Obwohl man sich nie persönlich kennengelernt hat sind über die Jahre doch gewisse Berührungspunkte entstanden; ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass endlich eine Therapie den erwünschten PSA-Abfall bringt und Du den für mich schockierenden Gedanken an eine "Palliativeinrichtung" nie wieder verschwenden mußt.  

Bleib´tapfer, Horst ! 

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## spertel

So, werte Foristen und Mitleser; -14- Monate nach der letzten Eintragung ist es mal wieder an der Zeit für ein Update.

Ich hatte es in einem anderen Beitrag kurz erwähnt, nach meiner Rückkehr aus Asien Anfang März diesen Jahres habe ich etwas gemacht, was man eigentlich nicht machen sollte, ich habe nämlich das Labor gewechselt.

Grund hierfür waren einige Übermittlungsfehler seitens der Arzthelferinnnen bei der telefonischen Abfrage in der Vergangenheit; entscheidend aber ist, dass ich heute morgen im Labor 28, Mecklenburgische Str. in Berlin mein Blut abgezapfen ließ und bereits wenige Stunden später das Ergebnis mitgeteilt bekommen habe.

Der Laborwechsel (und damit auch der Wechsel des Messkits) ergab eine Erhöhung des vorher gemessenen Wertes, was ja eigentlich zu erwarten war. Dennoch war wie immer ein leichtes "Abschwitzen" die Folge. Erstaunlich ist immer wieder, dass man anderen in ähnlicher Situation zur Gelassenheit rät, sich selber aber dann doch, ganz heimlich, in die Hose macht.

Noch einmal die letzten Werte :

29.01.2013         0,09 ng/ml
12.02.2013         0,10 ng/ml

04.04.2013         0,08 ng/ml

03.03.2014         0,12 ng/ml  (anderes Labor/Eclia Roche)

04.08.2014         *0,11 ng/ml !!*

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass bei mir gutartiges Restgewebe zurückgeblieben ist; ob dies bewußt oder versehentlich passiert ist, läßt sich schwer beurteilen.
Fakt ist, dass ich beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert wurde und nach dem Ziehen des Katheders keine Sekunde inkontinent gewesen bin. Möglicherweise hat mein Operateur auf Grund meiner günstigen Ausgangslage (und meines Alters, damals gerade 44 Jahre alt geworden )  besonders schonend operiert und bewusst am Schließmuskel einige Zellen stehen gelassen. Wer weiss ???

Um mir diesmal ein völlig unverfälschtes Ergebnis zu garantieren habe ich es während meines letzten Urlaub am Wolfgangsee bewußt vermieden, mit dem Rad zu fahren, da es mir durchaus plausibel erscheint, dass sich verbliebene Adenomreste sehr wohl an einem ungünstig positionierten Sattel reiben und zu geringfügigen Anstiegen führen können.

Vielleicht ist dieser geschilderte Verlauf für Betroffene hilfreich, die sich mit leicht schwankenden Werten, meist noch im ultrasensitiven Bereich, verunsichert fühlen.

Interpretationen von Messwerten im ultrasensitiven Bereich, besonders wenn noch keine AHT eingeleitet worden ist, sind für mich mit einer hohen Fehlerquote behaftet und bleiben in der Regel ohne therapeutische Konsequenz. Bestes Beispiel, wie diese zu jahrelangen Verunsicherungen führen, bin ich letztendlich selbst.

Ich freue mich natürlich über diesen Verlauf und werde erst zum 10. Jahrestag meiner Op, am 08.07.15,  erneut messen lassen. Die Gefahr, in diesem Zeitrahmen etwas zu versäumen (z. B. den Zeitpunkt für ein PSMA-Pet-CT) wird immer geringer.......

Bleibt stark, Kameraden...............

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard,
vielleicht marschieren wir beide ja doch noch mit unseren Rollatoren durchs Brandenburger Tor ..
Interpretiere das Messergebnis auch so. Denke da wäre sonst eine andere Dynamik entstanden nach deiner Strahlentherapie.
Glückwunsch von meiner Seite. 
Solltest du dich zum Fussball mal nach Hannover verirren .. mach mal Meldung 
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Reinhard, 
soviel ich hier im Forum mitbekommen habe, ist allgemeiner Konsens, dass bei einem Anstieg auf 0,6 bis 0,8 an eine PSMA-PET-CT gedacht werden sollte. Bis dahin kann der Weg sehr lang, sehr kurz, oder gar nicht sein. *Mir*, als nervöses Hemd, wäre eine jährliche Messung zu lang. Zu Messmethoden kann ich nur sagen, dass ich gerade den Urologen gewechselt habe, weil er selber misst und nur eine Aussage < 0,07 macht.

----------


## Harald_1933

> dass ich gerade den Urologen gewechselt habe, weil er selber misst und nur eine Aussage < 0,07 macht.


Hallo Reinhold,

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Gut so, neue Besen kehren gut oder vielleicht besser.

@Reinhard,

gut Ding will Weile haben, und ich freue mich für Dich, vor allem dann, wenn der neue Trend demnächst Bestätigung findet.

*"Ein Teil der Heilung war schon immer, geheilt werden zu wollen"*
(Lucius Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------


## spertel

Hi Reinhold

Aus meiner Sicht macht es nicht den geringsten Sinn den Urologen zu wechseln, nur weil dieser mit einer unteren Messgrenze von < 0,07 ng/ml im eigenen Labor misst, seine hormonelle Indikation vor Deiner OP offenbart allerdings schon, dass Dein Doc offensichtlich nicht ganz mit den aktuellen urologischen Gepflogenheiten vertraut ist. Dies hatte ich bereits erwähnt, Deine Prognose hat dies aber sicherlich nicht verschlechtert

Im übrigen ist mein Beitrag keinesfalls ein Plädoyer für lange Intervalle zwischen den Messungen, allerdings sindl unsere beiden Fälle völlig anders zu bewerten.

Deine OP erfolgte am Anfang des Jahres, meine im Juli 2005, und bei mir ist eine Salvage-Bestrahlung bereits erfolgt. Da dies bei Dir noch nicht der Fall ist, durch dein "pT3a" allerdings ein nicht unerhebliches Restrisiko auf ein (lokales) Rezidiv besteht, sind Intervalle von 3-4 Monate durchaus angebracht.

Allerdings bin ich auf Grund Deines Alters (68) relativ sicher, dass dieser Krebs Deine natürliche Lebenserwartung nicht verkürzt. In Deiner Situation käme es mir nur darauf an, durch eine zeitgerechte Strahlentherapie im Falle eines PSA-Anstiegs eine belastende Hormontherapie für den Rest des Lebens überflüssig zu machen. Soweit bist Du aber noch lange nicht.

Eine Bildgebung zur Lokalisierung der möglichen Ursache würde ich etwa bei 1,2 ng/ml veranlassen.

Bei meinem Verlauf nach nunmehr -9- Jahren und -1- Monat ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser Wert in den nächsten 12 Monaten erreicht wird. Orientiert man sich an anderen Profilen, so kann das durchaus 4-5 Jahre dauern. 

@rembert und Hutschi

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche, wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin komme ich gerne darauf zurück.

Gruss

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Harald

Na ja..., der erste Urologe meinte zu seiner < 0,07-Messung in etwa: "was ich nicht weiss, macht mich nicht heiss". Stimmt schon soweit, es macht mich nicht heiss, aber *sehr nervös*!

----------


## spertel

Zehn Jahre sind geschafft !!!!

Fast genau 10 Jahre liegt dieses "Erlebnis der besonderen Art" nun hinter mir, und dieser Umstand hat mich nun wieder veranlasst eine neuerliche Messung vornehmen zu lassen (Labor 28, Berlin).

Zur Erinnerung; genau vor -8- Monaten lag der PSA bei 0,11 ng/ml und heute wurde genau dieser Wert bestätigt; wieder 0,11 ng/ml.

Diese Entwicklung macht mich natürlich wahnsinnig zufrieden, würde aber im Rückblick einige Dinge anders gestalten. Eine "Salvage-Lymphknotenentfernung" auf Verdacht ohne den Nachweis von Lymphknotenmetastasen (wie 2008 erfolgt) würde ich auch in Anbetracht verbesserter Bildgebung so nicht mehr durchführen lassen. Dies war der Panik meines damals sehr jungen Alter geschuldet; dies war vermutlich überflüssig, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer !

Die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge erfolgte 2009 mit einer leicht erhöhten Dosis von 70,2 Gy bei einem Wert von 0,13x ng/ml. Genau in diesem Bereich verharrt der PSA-Wert nun seit 2,5 Jahren.

Ob tatsächlich ein Lokalrezidiv oder verbliebenes, benignes Gewebe bestrahlt wurde läßt sich mit letzter Sicherheit nicht feststellen. Der PSA fiel zeitgerecht ab, um dann wieder genau auf ähnliches Niveau anzusteigen. Das passiert auch, wenn man verbliebenes Restgewebe bestrahlt.

Ich hätte vielleicht doch noch bis 0,2 ng/ml warten sollen...


Beste Grüße

Reinhard

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zehn Jahre sind geschafft !!!!
> 
> ... vor -8- Monaten lag der PSA bei 0,11 ng/ml und heute wurde genau dieser Wert bestätigt; 
> wieder 0,11 ng/ml.


Für den zweiten Überlebensstern bei myprostate.eu herzliche Gratulation!
In einem Monat schon krieg ich den Fünfjahresstern.

Noch viele weitere solche Bestätigungsmessungen wünscht Dir
Konrad

Let the good times roll!

----------


## uwes2403

Dem schliesse ich mich an....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## spertel

Danke, Konrad 


.........und Deine Angelegenheit kriegen wir hier auch noch in den Griff.


Genau DU wirst auch noch den 4. Stern kriegen; das garantiere(n) Ich (wir) Dir !

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

junger Weltenbummler, 

es ist immer wieder ermutigend, Deine spontanen Bewertungen zu lesen. Sterne hin und Sterne her, der Glaube ist die mächtigste Waffe in unserem Fight against PCa. 

*"Reich wird man erst durch Dinge, die man nicht begehrt"*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Reinhard, für deine Einschätzung.

Ich hatte dem Harald mal geschrieben, dass ich mich von ihm 
nicht ernstgenommen fühle, als er mir bis 2015 eine rezidivfreie
Zeit versprach.

Glauben tu ich gar nix.
Wissen bringts, und glücklicherweise auch fühlen.


_Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
spem longam reseces. (Horaz)
_
Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
sei nicht dumm, kläre den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiterreichende Hoffnung!

Nun ist aber erst mal Frühling!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Mikael

Jungs (Konrad, Reinhard, Harald...),

habt Ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung, wie wertvoll Ihr für die unzähligen Nur-Leser dieses Forums seid? Wieviel Hoffnung Ihr so vielen gebt? Ihr werdet das nicht gern hören, aber Ihr seid eine Institution. Ihr seid großartig!

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Hvielemi

> habt Ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung, ... Wieviel Hoffnung Ihr so vielen gebt?


Danke Mikael
für die Blumen.

Aber wenn ich hier 'Hoffnung' gebe, mach ich was falsch.
Mein Ziel ist es nicht, Mitbetroffenen und ihren Lieben 'Hoffnung' zu geben,
also den 'Glauben' an womöglich ganz und gar unrealistische Zukunftsversprechen.
Vielmehr will ich helfen, die Dinge einzuordnen, zu verstehen, was da
ablaufe, und welche Möglichkeiten man habe, dies zu beeinflussen.
Wenn daraus Zuversicht erwachsen kann, ist das gut. Wie das gehe,
einem Mann, seiner Partnerin, seinen Kindern die hier schreiben, zu sagen,
"lass los", hab ich noch nicht gefunden. 'Hoffnung' schüren wäre in manchen
Fällen purer Zynismus, oder mangelnder Respekt vor dem Leiden unserer
Schwerstbetroffenen.

Mir ist klar, dass Reinhard diesen garantierten vierten Stern, 
also 20 Überlebensjahre für mich, nicht wörtlich so meint.
Er fühlt wohl, dass ich mich in den letzten Tagen, nach Therapie-
versagen, Brusfellentzündung, 'Raumforderung' in der Leber
näher am Zerschellen an irgendwelchen Klippen fühle, als daran,
den Tag zu nehmen und daraus zu machen, was geht.

Leider ist es eine Minderheit hier im Forum, die mit konstant
tiefen PSA-Werten Aussicht (nicht subjektive Hoffnung, sondern
Aussicht, ganz, objektiv!) hat, mehrere weitere 'Überlebenssterne' zu 
holen, zumindest doch was das Krebsspezifische angeht.

Ich verweise auf obiges Horazzitat, das mit unserer Sterblichkeit und
der Hoffnung so wunderbar leicht umgeht.

Memento mori! (das war nun _nicht_ Horaz)
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> habt Ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung, ... Wieviel Hoffnung Ihr so vielen gebt?


Danke Mikael
für die Blumen.

Aber wenn ich hier 'Hoffnung' gebe, mach ich was falsch.
Mein Ziel ist es nicht, Mitbetroffenen und ihren Lieben 'Hoffnung' zu geben,
also den 'Glauben' an womöglich ganz und gar unrealistische Zukunftsversprechen.
Vielmehr will ich helfen, die Dinge einzuordnen, zu verstehen, was da
ablaufe, und welche Möglichkeiten man habe, dies zu beeinflussen.
Wenn daraus Zuversicht erwachsen kann, ist das gut. Wie das gehe,
einem Mann, seiner Partnerin, seinen Kindern die hier schreiben, zu sagen,
"lass los", hab ich noch nicht gefunden. 'Hoffnung' schüren wäre in manchen
Fällen purer Zynismus, oder mangelnder Respekt vor dem Leiden unserer
Schwerstbetroffenen.

Mir ist klar, dass Reinhard diesen garantierten vierten Stern, 
also 20 Überlebensjahre für mich, nicht wörtlich so meint.
Er fühlt wohl, dass ich mich in den letzten Tagen, nach Therapie-
versagen, Brustfellentzündung, 'Raumforderung' in der Leber
näher am Zerschellen an irgendwelchen Klippen fühle, als daran,
den Tag zu nehmen und daraus zu machen, was geht.

Leider ist es eine Minderheit hier im Forum, die mit konstant
tiefen PSA-Werten Aussicht (nicht subjektive Hoffnung, sondern
Aussicht, ganz, objektiv!) hat, mehrere weitere 'Überlebenssterne' zu 
holen, zumindest doch was das Krebsspezifische angeht.

Ich verweise auf obiges Horazzitat, das mit unserer Sterblichkeit und
der vergeblichen Hoffnung so wunderbar leicht umgeht.

Memento mori!*
Konrad


*Das war nun _nicht_ Horaz.

Und ich meine das 'Bedenke, dass Du sterben wirst' auch 
nicht als Drohung mit den Unbillen einer wie auch immer 
gestalteten Unter-, Hinter- oder Überwelt, in die wir aus 
dem Leben irgendwie als Tote ausgespuckt würden.
Sondern ich sehe es als Aufforderung im Hier und Jetzt zu leben, 
denn eine zweite Chance haben wir nicht. Wir haben EIN Leben.
Letztlich ist es dasselbe, wie 'Carpe diem'.

----------


## Mikael

> Aber wenn ich hier 'Hoffnung' gebe, mach ich was falsch.


Ach Konrad... :-) Du weißt sicher, wie ich es meinte, oder? Nennen wir es nicht "Hoffnung", sondern sagen wir, dass Ihr dieses Forum zu einem unbezahlbaren Hort macht, der es nun einmal ist. Euer Wissen in dieser geballten Form, verbunden mit einem unerschöpflichen Erfahrungsschatz und garniert mit Eurer feinsinnigen Art zu schreiben... das alles gibt den Lesern dieses Forums jedesmal Gründe, hier wieder hineizuschauen. "Hoffnung" war da vermutlich in der Tat das verkehrte Wort.




> Leider ist es eine Minderheit hier im Forum, die mit konstant
> tiefen PSA-Werten Aussicht (nicht subjektive Hoffnung, sondern
> Aussicht, ganz, objektiv!) hat, mehrere weitere 'Überlebenssterne' zu 
> holen, zumindest doch was das Krebsspezifische angeht.


Hier im Forum ja, das mag sein. Obwohl ich auch hier schon viel hoffnungsspendendes* gelesen habe, und das erstreckt sich nicht auf Einzelfälle. Vor Augen halten muss man sich dennoch, dass sich in Foren wie diesen eine (schlimmes Wort, sorry) Negativselektion zusammenfindet. Das meine ich in dem Sinne, dass sich die Patienten, die in der Tat lange, tiefe PSA-Werte aufweisen können, gar nicht erst den Weg in dieses Forum suchen. Außerhalb dieses Werkszaunes sieht der Querschnitt vermutlich ein bisschen hoffnungsfroher** aus.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

* hier stimmt's jetzt aber
** hier auch ;-)

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhold,
dein PSA-Verlauf ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht gerade üblich und daher umso bemerkenswerter, dass sich dein PSA jetzt auf diesem Niveau einpendelt. 2,5 Jahre konstant ist ja schon mehr als nur eine Hausnummer. 
Im Nachhinein denke ich hast du alles richtig gemacht, da du deine Lymphknotenentnahme und auch die Bestrahlung ja relativ unbeschadet überstanden hast.. und wer weiß, ob nicht doch etwas relevantes bei der Bestrahlung getroffen wurde ?!?
Mit der Hoffnung, dass unsere Vereine sich auch nächstes Jahr wieder in der ersten Liga begegnen, wünsche ich dir einen ganz entspannten Sommer.
Freue mich wirklich für dich 
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Briele

Lieber Konrad,

DOCH - der Mikael hat meiner Meinung nach recht, hat das ja noch näher ausgeführt und ich schließe mich ihm an. Du und andere, Ihr gebt Hoffnung. Schon klar, wenn ich eine Diagnose erhalte die mich erschreckt, dann werde ich gerne in Foren lesen, dass das alles nicht so schlimm ist, die Heilungschancen topp stehen. Aber wir sind hier in einem Krebsforum und keine Kinder. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass z.B. ich eine Krebserkrankung bekomme ist relativ hoch, vielleicht brütet schon etwas in mir und ich weiß es halt noch nicht. Kann man sich darauf vorbereiten? Ja und nein. Ein wenig wahrscheinlich schon. Natürlich würde ich hoffen alles zu überstehen, besser gesagt noch Zeit zum Leben zu haben bis ich daran oder an etwas anderem sterben werde müssen. Aber ich habe auch noch andere Hoffnungen in mir und diese betreffend geben Du und andere hier mir einige. Ich zähle ein paar auf:

- Du zeigst, dass man sich kundig machen kann über seine Erkrankung.
   Es fällt mir nun auch nichts besseres als die Floskel sich zum Manager
   seiner Krankheit machen ein. Kaum einer ist heute noch das Schaf vor
   dem weißen Kittel, aber bevor ich in diesem Forum (das wesentlich
   ja auch Du bist) gelesen habe, dachte ich schon eher das ganze 
   medizinische Zeug ohnehin nicht zu kapieren. O.k. ich kapiere ganz
   Vieles nicht weil mir die Voraussetzungen fehlen, aber ich habe hier
   gelernt, dass ich mich darum mehr bemühen kann. Und Du, lieber 
   Konrad, hast die Fähigkeit schwierige Zusammenhänge wunderbar 
   aufzudröseln.

- Hoffnung - und diese ist nun eine ganz wichtige für mich - gibt mir hier
   mit erleben zu dürfen wie Du mit Deiner Erkrankung, Diagnosen,
   Schmerzen, Befürchtungen umgehst. Nicht nur mit viel Haltung, 
   sondern auch offen, couragiert, alles im Blick habend, einen guten
   sowie einen schlechten Ausgang. Aber eben nicht nur den schlechten!
   Dabei stets großzügig Dein Wissen, Deine Anteilnahme anderen zu
   kommen lässt, selbst wenn es Dir gar nicht gut geht. Und dann noch
   immer mit leisem, feinem Humor. Das ist schon großartig. Also ich hoffe
   sehr das dann auch einmal so halbwegs hinzukriegen.

-  wie ich auch hoffe, dass dann in meinem Leben Platz bleibt für die
   wunderbaren Dinge, dass ich sie nach wie vor möchte, sie mir wünsche,
   mich an ihnen erfreue. So wie Du auf den Sänti gehen willst, ach, vieles
   mehr, einfach alles was ein gutes Leben ausmacht. Das machst Du und
   weil Du darüber schreibst gibt es Hoffnung, dass das gehen kann.

An dieser Stelle auch von mir ein Danke.
Alles Liebe und Gute für Dich
Briele

@Spertel
Lieber Reinhard, weil ich schon hier in Deinem thread bin:
Was ich an Konrad geschrieben habe, gilt genauso für Dich.
Ich freue mich mit und für Dich über Deinen guten Wert.
Weiterhin alles Liebe und Gute!
Briele

----------


## wassermann

> Obwohl ich auch hier schon viel hoffnungsspendendes* gelesen habe, und das erstreckt sich nicht auf Einzelfälle. Vor Augen halten muss man sich dennoch, dass sich in Foren wie diesen eine (schlimmes Wort, sorry) Negativselektion zusammenfindet. Das meine ich in dem Sinne, dass sich die Patienten, die in der Tat lange, tiefe PSA-Werte aufweisen können, gar nicht erst den Weg in dieses Forum suchen. Außerhalb dieses Werkszaunes sieht der Querschnitt vermutlich ein bisschen hoffnungsfroher** aus.


Lieber Mikael,

du hast mit deiner Beobachtung sicherlich Recht, aber letztenendes steht ein Forum wie dieses nicht für Hoffnungsspenden, sondern für Information, Austausch und Bewältigungsstrategien.
Das kann so manchem, dem ein glücklicherer Karnkheitsverlauf beschert ist oder war, dazu verleiten, sich mit Beiträgen zurück zu halten. Auch meine Wenigkeit hat sich intensiv mit der Materie befasst und ich wäre durchaus in der Lage, den ein oder anderen Ratschlag zu erteilen, aber zumeist - wenn auch zum Teil nur unbewusst - aus der Perspektive dessen, der mit seinem Verlauf viel Glück hatte. Man wäre wohl rasch geneigt, meine Erfahrungen oder Ratschläge als schöngefärbt oder durch die rosarote Brille des vermeintlich Geheilten erteilt zu interpretieren. Auch möchte ich nicht zu einer Verharmlosung der Erkrankung bzw. der Therapien beitragen, die man aus meinen Erfahrungen herauslesen könnte. 
Spätestens ein Blick auf meine Historie könnte beim Leser andererseits rasch eine "Der hat gut reden"-Reaktion hervorrufen. Und so ist es eben auch. Ich empfinde tiefe Demut, wenn ich die Krankheitsverläufe anderer lese und maße mir nicht an, da hilfreich sein zu können. Nur in wenigen Fällen glaube ich, jemandem Mut zusprechen zu dürfen und greife in die Tasten.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es anderen, von denen du sprichst, ähnlich ergeht.

Da ich mich nicht als "geheilt" sehe und große Solidarität mit dem Forum und seinen Mitstreitern empfinde, lese ich immer noch fast täglich, bleibe aber aus den genannten Gründen zurückhaltend. Auf konkrete Fragen antworte ich gerne.

@Spertel
Na prima! Freut mich außerordentlich, so gute Nachrichten zu hören. Du warst mir ja schon immer ein Jährchen mit deiner OP voraus. Interessant finde ich, wie du jetzt über die Folgetherapien denkst. 
Ich war ja zu Beginn ganz rigoros und rasch bei der RPE, ganz wie du. Bei der Bestrahlung hätte ich wohl  eher länger zugewartet. Was soll's! Hätte hätte Fahrradkette... Hauptsache, dir geht es jetzt gut. Und dass es so bleibt.
Liebe Grüße nach Berlin!


Allen alles Gute!

Wassermann

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
muss auch nochmal betonen wie dankbar ich hier für alle Ratschläge, Anregungen und Fachsimpeleien bin. Gerade auch von Reinhard - verzeih mir den Reinhold von vorhin :-)) - habe ich eine Menge erfahren und gelernt, da er sich intensiv aus eigener Betroffenheit viel mit der Materie beschäftigt hat. 
Viele die sich hier so engagieren, haben inzwischen weitaus mehr Wissen als so manch ein praktizierender Urologe und daher kann man nur dankbar sein für dieses Forum.
die Handvoll "Spezialisten", die sich hier immer wieder hervorheben und zu helfen versuchen, wissen glaube ich auch so, dass sie gemeint sind.
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## daniela3

> Hallo zusammen,
> muss auch nochmal betonen wie dankbar ich hier für alle Ratschläge, Anregungen und Fachsimpeleien bin. Gerade auch von Reinhard - verzeih mir den Reinhold von vorhin :-)) - habe ich eine Menge erfahren und gelernt, da er sich intensiv aus eigener Betroffenheit viel mit der Materie beschäftigt hat. 
> Viele die sich hier so engagieren, haben inzwischen weitaus mehr Wissen als so manch ein praktizierender Urologe und daher kann man nur dankbar sein für dieses Forum.
> die Handvoll "Spezialisten", die sich hier immer wieder hervorheben und zu helfen versuchen, wissen glaube ich auch so, dass sie gemeint sind.
> Gruß
> Rembert


meine Worte!

----------


## spertel

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die unerwarteten, aber wohltuenden Reaktionen.

Eigentlich hatte ich die Absicht, mein 10-jähriges PCa-Jubiläum zum Anlass zu nehmen, mich hier aus dem Forum zurück zu ziehen. Die tägliche Konfrontation mit diesem Thema und den Schiksalen anderer hat in den letzten Jahren so seine Spuren hinterlassen, so dass nun Abstand angesagt wäre.

Da ich allerdings schon jetzt weiss, dass mir dies ohnehin nicht gelingen wird, ich meist auch genügend Zeit habe und auch nicht in anderen "sozialen" Netzwerken der Welt etwas mitzuteilen habe, werde ich wohl weiterhin mein Senf dazu geben und dem verblüfften Ratsucher bei Bedarf alles erzählen, was ich mittlerweile so alles weiss oder glaube zu wissen. 

Zumindest noch eine Weile.....

@Wassermann

In der Tat, Wassermann, mir geht es gut, sogar sehr gut; will sagen, dass mich die
genannte Salvage-Lk-Entfernung 2008 und die vermutlich zu frühe Bestrahlung, bis auf einen
häufigeren Harndrang und einen Dämpfer für die Potenz nicht wesentlich in meiner
Lebensführung beeinträchtigt. Ich war mir stets des Risiko der Übertherapie bewusst, wollte aber unter allen Umständen vermeiden, wegen prophezeiter Metastasierung von LK mit 47 als "unheilbar" zu gelten.

Die Datenlage und Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema war 2008 sehr dünn oder ernüchternd. Die 
Bildgebung heute ist ausgereifter und es gibt positive Ergebnisse über die Behandlung solitärer
Lymphknoten. 
Daher sollte die von mir im Thread beschriebene Vorgehensweise heute nicht mehr wegweisend sein.

Aus Deiner Forumsabstinenz schließe ich, dass auch Du das Thema abgehakt hast, soweit
dies überhaupt möglich ist. Dein "PT3a" + die minimale "R1-Resektion" wäre eigentlich für eine
adjuvante Strahlung prädestiniert gewesen; Du hast Dich abwartend entschieden, und diese Entscheidung war offensichtlich richtig. Glückwunsch !

Auch Dir alles Gute und beste Grüße in meine emotionale Heimat (England ?)......

@Mikael

Das geht ja runter wie Öl, Mikael.

Es ist schon über 10 Jahre her, dass mir mal jemand gesagt hat, dass ich "großartig" bin...... :Blinzeln: ))))

Jetzt bin ich nur noch "artig"..!

@Konrad

Du verfügst offenbar nicht nur über ein enormes Fachwissen, sondern auch über die Fähigkeit, anhand von Texten das Seelenleben von Foristen zu analysieren. Es ist richtig, dass ich, wie andere sicher auch, besorgt war und bin, wenn ich Deine geschilderten Probleme hier zur Kenntnis nehmen muss. Mich deprimiert immer die Tatsache, dass ich selbst keinen Beitrag zur Linderung leisten kann.

Ich bin keinesfalls der Typ, den man als Optimisten bezeichnet, und Formulierungen, wie "positiv denken" erzeugen bei mir stets eine Gänsehaut der unangenehmen Art. Würde "positives Denken" helfen, dann würde ja niemand sterben. Ich habe dies auch oft gehört, betrachte dies aber als Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit oder dem inneren Zwang sich irgendwie äußern zu müssen. 

Wie Du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst bin ich hier schon einige Jahre dabei, kenne sehr viele Profile ganz genau, und es gibt in der Tat Verläufe, die einzigartig sind, auch wenn viele sich hier nicht beteiligen.

Beste Beispiele sind Jürgvw oder Klaus (A).......

Bei Klaus wurde -4- Jahre nach der Diagnose 1998 eine Knochenmetastase festgestellt, er hätte damals vermutlich auch nicht geglaubt, dass er im September 2015, also 17 Jahre später, bei einem Forumtreffen an der Schlei teilnehmen würde.

Es gilt, sich an diesen Beispielen zu orientieren; daraus ergeben sich keine unrealistischen Hoffnungen, sondern dies sind Fakten.

Auch für Dich, werter Konrad........

@rembert

Auch Dir vielen Dank für die herzlichen Worte. Gut möglich, dass wir im selben Boot sitzen, was die
PSA-Entwicklung angeht. Du hast nun in mir ein Paradebeispiel, dass es tatsächlich Fälle gibt, wo ein Anstieg plötzlich zum Stillstand kommt. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, pessimistisch wie ich nun mal bin, dass das Thema für mich keinesfalls erledigt ist; irgendwann geht es bestimmt nach oben, vermutlich dann, wenn man nicht mehr damit rechnet.

Du wirst mir verzeihen, was die Frage des Abstiegs betrifft, sitzen wir aber nicht im selben Boot :Blinzeln: ))) Es ist mittlerweile eher wahrscheinlich, dass dieser Verein mich noch vor diesem Krebs ins Grab bringt. (Wo liegt eigentlich Sandhausen oder Heidenheim? :Blinzeln: ))

@Briele

Bei einer so netten Frau kann es dem Rastaman nur gut gehen, oder :Blinzeln: ) 

Und nu is Schluss..........

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Beste Beispiele sind Jürgvw oder Klaus (A).......
> 
> Bei Klaus wurde -4- Jahre nach der Diagnose 1998 eine Knochenmetastase festgestellt, er hätte damals vermutlich auch nicht geglaubt, dass er im September 2015, also 17 Jahre später, bei einem Forumtreffen an der Schlei teilnehmen würde.


Lieber Reinhard,

Ja, ich freue mich auf die Schlei!!
Kleine Korrektur:
Meine Diagnose war 1994; meine RPE 1995; Diagnose der Knochenmetastase war 2004.
Wenn auch mein PK nach 7 Jahren HB so langsam kastrationsresistent wird, bin ich von Zufriedenheit und Dankbarkeit erfüllt und freue mich meines Lebens (und vor allem meiner schönen Radtouren!).

Dass Du Deinen PK so gut in die Knie gezwungen hast erfreut mich besonders!

Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem sich der Thread zur Schönheitsgalerie entwickelt, darf ein Bild von mir natürlcih auch nicht fehlen:




Beste Grüße

Wassermann

----------


## Hvielemi

Aus Haralds Signatur:



> *
> "Es ist die Hoffnung, die den schiffbrüchigen Matrosen mitten im Meer veranlaßt, mit seinen Armen zu rudern, obwohl kein Land in Sicht ist"
> (Ovid)*


Man stelle sich das bildlich vor.
Eine schreckliche Szene.
Nein, es ist nicht Hoffnung, sondern die nackte Angst vor dem Sterben,
die den Schiffbrüchigen zu solch unsinnigem Tun treibt.

Einhandsegler, etwa auf Transatlantik- oder Rundum-Regatten tragen 
keine Schwimmwesten. Sie WISSEN, dass sie nicht von Bord fallen
dürfen und handeln entsprechend. Ordentliche Navigation und gute 
Seemannschaft hilft ihnen weiter als das Gebet.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS:
Auch ich könnte mit Bildern aus den Antipoden aufwarten. 
Aber ein Kerl mit Langlaufski in Cairns muss ja nicht auch noch sein.


@ Harald
Das kommentierte Ovid-Zitat stand direkt unter dem Bild des jugendlichen Spertel.
Tschuldigung, habs korrigiert.

----------


## Hartmut S

moin spertel,

auch ich möchte dir für die nächsten 10 jahre plus . . . alles gute wünschen!


gruss aus alicante
hartmut

----------


## Snoopy1958

Der kleine Wassermann, was für ein wunderschönes Buch. Erinnert mich gerade wehmütig an meine behütete und glückliche Kindheit. Der kleine Wassermann brachte mir das Lesen bei!

LG
Christine

----------


## spertel

Wieder sind -10- Monate ins Land gegangen, die nächste Messung stand an.......

Für nicht registrierte User mein Verlauf der letzten Jahre :

OP 2005, aPSA 4,2 ng/ml, im gesegneten Alter von 43 Jahren


29.01.13  0,09 ng/ml

12.02.13  0,10 ng/ml

04.06.13  0,08 ng/ml

03.03.14  0,12 ng/ml (anderes Labor Eclia/Roche)

04.08.14  0,11 ng/ml

04.05.15  0,10 ng/ml

heute      0,12 ng/ml

Wie man erkennt hat sich der Wert deutlich messbar seit etwa -3- Jahren in einem Bereich um die 0,1 ng/ml eingependelt. Rein messtechnisch sind alle Werte unter Berücksichtigung des relativ langen Zeitraum als nicht signifikant unterschiedlich einzustufen.

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gehe ich mal ganz keck davon aus, dass es sich hierbei (noch) nicht um ein tumoröses Geschehen handelt, sondern um das oft zitierte, verbliebene Restgewebe, das irgendwo hängen geblieben ist. Ich erinnere mich an die Aussage meines Operateurs, der mir nach der OP mitgeteilt hat, dass ich extrem stark geblutet hätte. (HB 8,9 )

Ich meine, dass man da schon mal etwas übersehen kann, oder ist jemand anderer Ansicht ?

Auf Grund des Verlauf der letzten beiden Jahre war es, nimmt man mal die letzten 30 Minuten vor der telefonischen Abfrage einmal aus, die entspannteste Messung seit meiner Op.

Ich war mir fast sicher, dass mich keine böse Überraschung erwartet; die wird dann kommen, wenn man die Sache abgehakt hat.......

Für dieses Jahr ist das Thema erledigt, die Jahresplanung in Sachen "Reisen" kann beginnen !

Danke, Volker, für´s Daumen drücken  :Blinzeln: ))))

Schönes Wochenende allerseits

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Spertel, wir können uns die Hand geben: ich auch pT3a, R0 Resektion, GS 4 + 4. Der Unterschied zwischen uns: bei mir gehts schneller aufwärts mit dem PSA-Wert.
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hvielemi

Gratulation, lieber Spertel.

Du bist beidseits nervschonend operiert worden.
Klar, dass da Restgewebe stehenbleiben musste,
welches dir nun etwas harmloses Rest-PSA sezerniert.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Wolfjanz

Willkommen im "Club der Unsterblichen", spertel, du bist wohl "geheilt" :Blinzeln: )))

Viel Spaß beim Weltenbummeln!

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## spertel

Danke, Konrad.....

@Reinhold

Unser Befund ist rein pathologisch betrachtet gleich, trotzdem sehe ich doch einen Unterschied.

Mein ursprünglicher Befund lautete ja "pT2c und Gleason-Score 3+4"; erst der Referenzbefund ergab einen kleinen fokalen Kapseldurchbruch (pT3a) und ein Upgrading auf 4+4, was ich auch auf Grund des geringen Gesamt-Tumorvolumen von 2 ccm, verteilt auf zwei Herde stark anzweifle.

Du hast auf einer Seite 6 ccm Tumorvolumen, das ist nicht gerade wenig, und ich vermute mal, dass von dort schon einige Zellen in die benachbarten Lymphknoten ausgebüchst sind. Ich glaube an 1-2 befallene LK im kleinen Becken, die ab 1,5 - 2 ng/ml bildgebend lokalisiert werden und ggf. mit lokaler Therapie angegangen werden können.

Du bist 70, also keine Panik, die Anstiegsdynamik ist nicht besorgniserregend.

Dein Verlauf ähnelt dem von Manfred Seitz; ich würde mich an seiner Vorgehensweise orientieren, obwohl ich der operativen Entfernung den Vorzug geben würde, wenn die Risiken überschaubar und dein Allgemeinzustand dies erlauben würde.

Deine Bestrahlung hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht; du solltest damit nicht hadern, denn es hätte bei Dir auch nur ein Lokalrezidiv sein können. Ich hätte genauso gehandelt, der Nachweis von Tumor im periprostatichen Gewebe hatte dies zumindest suggeriert.

Also abwarten bis 1,5 oder 2 ng/ml; dann haben wir hoffentlich den Durchblick, was bei Dir zu tun ist.

Schönes Wochenende........

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard,
freue mich mit Dir über das Ergebnis. Mach Dir ein unbeschwertes Jahr und viel Erfolg mit der Hertha noch dieses Jahr. Meine Dauerkarte wird wieder billiger nächstes Jahr.
Gruß
rembert

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Spertel,

das ist ja wieder ein prima Ergebnis. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem erfolgreichen Vorgehen. Nun haben wir beide ein weiteres voraussichtlich PCa-freies Jahr vor uns. Wie schön! Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich es aber noch nicht dem Weltenbummeln widmen. Viel Spaß dabei!
Herzliche Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Na ja, werter wolfjanz......mit dem "Geheiltsein" ist das ja so eine Sache.

Ich wäre nicht der Erste, der sich da irren würde. Es ist für mich vielmehr ein Jahr Zeitgewinn bis zur nächsten Messung, und es erfüllt mich mit innerer Dankbarkeit, dass ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen zumindest ein Jahr unbeschwert planen kann. Zumindest bis jetzt.......

Ebenso ist fraglich, ob die von Dir sicherlich spassig gemeinte Unsterblichkeit so erstrebenswert wäre. Vermutlich nicht, denn gerade die Gewissheit der Endlichkeit macht ja jeden Tag so wertvoll...

Eine aktive Lebensphase bis Mitte/Ende siebzig ohne große gesundheitliche Probleme, danach noch ein paar Jährchen in Zufriedenheit zurückblickend im Schaukelstuhl.....mit dieser Option könnte ich mich anfreunden.......

@rembert

Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt, noch ist die Sache mit 96 nicht durch, aber es wird eng. Tja, und mit Erreichen des Halbfinale hat sich schon jetzt ein Traum erfüllt; das Finale tut nicht Not, wir haben alle keine Lust, uns von den Bayern im eigenen Stadion demütigen zu lassen. Darauf würde es hinauslaufen.

Auch Dir viel Glück bei der nächsten Messung.

@wassermann

Ja, die Zeit rennt, und auch bei Dir sind´s nun auch schon 10 Jahre.

Trotz Deiner nicht gerade beruhigenden Pathologie hast Du die Nerven behalten und nicht sofort nachbestrahlen lassen. Respekt, das war goldrichtig, der 2. Pfeil steckt noch im Köcher,
ich war vermutlich zu übereifrig. Aber das war ich ja meistens........,)))

Weiterhin alles Gute und für ewig ein PSA im Null-Komma-Nix-Bereich !


Im Januar 2017 geht´s dann weiter..........

----------


## spertel

........und wieder gibt es gute Nachrichten !

Zum 12. Jahrestag meiner Diagnose liegt mein PSA-Wert weiterhin stabil bei 0,12 ng/ml.

Hier noch einmal meine Werte der letzten Jahre :

29.01.13     0,09 ng/ml
12.02.13     0,10 ng/ml
04.06.13     0,08 ng/ml

03.03.14     0,12 ng/ml (Laborwechsel und Messungen in Eigeninitiative/Labor 28 Berlin)
04.08.14     0,11 ng/ml

04.05.15     0,10 ng/ml

26.02.16     0,12 ng/ml
19.10.16     0,12 ng/ml

06.06.17     0,12 ng/ml

Die Definition des Rezidivs ab 0,2 ng/ml macht daher durchaus Sinn; die Berechnung der sog. "Verdopplungszeiten" unterhalb dieser Grenze halte ich allerdings für völlig sinnfrei.

MfG

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

was bleibt einem noch übrig ob solcher guten Nachrichten? Natürlich, nur noch herzliche Gratulation, alter/junger Weltenbummler.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Reinhard (spertel),

*ich  freue mich auch sehr für dich!*

und weisst du warum . . . 
weil du mir auch vor 4 Jahren zur Seite gestanden hattest!

you remember me  :L&auml;cheln: 
(der liebe dusselige hartmut)

Oh je, wenn ich da noch an meine Anfangszeiten denke?
Da waren sehr viele User, die versucht hatten zu helfen.
Auch den Helmut a.g. sollten wir nicht vergessen.
Auch wenn ich seine Therapie für mich nicht gut fand.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun
16.03.2013, 13:44, der Tag, der Stunde, -   der Offenbarung. :L&auml;cheln: 
16.03.2013, 13:44
Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## spertel

Hallo allerseits....

Nun sind es fast auf den Tag genau 14 Jahre, seit dem ich das "Ding" los bin; wie doch die Zeit vergeht, und von den früheren Panikattacken vor den Messungen sind nur noch leichte Anspannungen geblieben.

Den in #262 dargestellten Messverlauf möchte ich wie folgt ergänzen, vielleicht für JürgenK interessant, der möglicherweise mit einer ähnlichen Entwicklung konfrontiert ist.

29.03.2018   0,10 ng/ml (wow, was war das denn ?)

05.03.2019   0,14 ng/ml 

Diese Entwicklung habe ich fast erwartet, irgendwann musste ein Ausreisser mal nach oben kommen, zumal ich morgens wieder vergessen hatte zu trinken und die Tage zuvor exzessiv geradelt bin.

Kontrollmessung heute :
03.07.2019   0,12 ng/ml (Jippieh ! Genau diesen Wert habe ich erwartet und erhofft.)

Meine Schlussfolgerungen :

Ich bin am 08.07.2005 offen mit beidseitigem Nerverhalt operiert worden. Nach Angaben meines hervorragenden Operateur, Dr. Georg 
Schön, Missioklinik Würzburg, habe ich im Zuge des Eingriffs relativ stark geblutet.

Dies kann möglicherweise die Sicht ins OP-Gebiet leicht eingeschränkt haben, so dass minimale Adenomreste irgendwo am Blasenboden oder Schließmuskel verblieben sind, die nun schon seit Jahren mehr oder weniger PSA abgeben. Möglicherweise der Grund, weshalb ich nach Entfernung des Katheters keinen einzigen Tropfen verloren habe.

Mein wahrer Wert dürfte bei 0,12 ng/ml; die leichten Tendenzen nach oben bzw. unten sind vermutlich Schwankungen im Messverfahren (Eclia/Roche). 

Bleibt stark....

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Reinhard,

das mit dem "bleibt stark" gilt ja für Dich ohnehin, und ich freue mich für Dich. Weiterhin viel Spaß auf Deinen schon geplanten oder spontan angetretenen Reisen nach irgendwohin.

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Toll, das zu lesen! Alles erdenklich Gute 

Achim

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Reinhard,

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen PSA-Wert, wünsche Dir auch weiterhin niedrige Werte.
Danke für deinen Hinweis auf deinen PSA-Verlauf, der mich -gerade heute- wirklich positiv stimmt.
Bei aller „Begeisterung“ bleibt für mich aber immer -wie bei Dir auch- die Feststellung, dass wir nicht wissen warum dieser Zustand so ist, woher er stammt. Es sind immer nur Spekulationen mit Hoffnungen gespickt, ein „Ergebnis“ können wir nur in der Zukunft rückblickend erhalten, mal schauen.

Viele Grüße JürgenK

----------


## uwes2403

Tja, was soll man schreiben ?

Am ehesten -Mach' weiter so ! :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## spertel

Danke Jürgen/Achim...und einen guten Morgen

Auffällig ist, dass unsere Historien stark ähnlich sind.

Diagnose im sehr jungen Alter, danach OP, und die 2. -und mutmasslich letzte- kurative Chance mit der Bestrahlung bereits ausgeschöpft.

Unbefriedigend zudem der Umstand, für ein Aussitzen der Angelegenheit noch zu jung zu sein, falls sich der PSA irgendwann wieder nach oben bewegt. Über eine Hormontherapie und seine Nebenwirkungen, die ja noch bleibt, möchte ich noch gar nicht nachdenken.

Also, was tun, wenn sich der PSA-Wert nach oben bewegt und die Bildgebung ein erneutes Lokalrezidiv im vorbestrahlten Bereich
dokumentiert ?
Eine sytemisches Rezidiv wäre in unseren Fällen zwar immer denkbar, nach den bisherigen Verläufen aber eher unwahrscheinlich !

Meine Frage, die mich immer noch bewegt wäre, ob z. B. die Harnröhre (Anostomose) oder der Blasenboden eine erneute Bestrahlung z. B. durch Cyberknife, im Fall der Fälle überhaupt aushält; sofern ein operativer Eingriff nicht mehr möglich ist.

Vielleicht kann Georg als Experte für Cyberknife hier kurz Stellung beziehen.

Bei dir, werter Achim, sieht es ja gut aus, besser als 0,01 ng/ml geht ja eigentlich nicht, zumal zu vermuten ist, dass bei diesen Werten weder Resttumor noch gutartiges Gewebe verblieben ist. Ich hoffe es bleibt so, allerdings ist bedingt durch dein Alter immer Vorsicht geboten.
Das dürftest du aber selbst wissen....

@Jürgen

Nach nunmehr 13 Jahren Forumzugehörigkeit sind mir recht viele einzelne Profile bekannt, allerdings kein einziges, wo der PSA-Wert über viele Jahre im deutlich messbaren Bereich stabil geblieben ist. Das hat mich immer nervös gemacht, selbst mein Urologe kennt aus seiner Praxis solche Fälle nicht. Das hat mich bis vor ein paar Jahren noch, gelinde gesagt, nervös gemacht. Nur der gute fs hat mich mit Fällen aus seiner Praxis immer halbwegs beruhigt.

Vielleicht bist du ja der Nächste, bei dem es ähnlich verläuft, und in der Tat, mein weiss nicht, wo die Ursache liegt, aber von Krebswachstum gehe ich bei mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht aus. Noch bis Anfang 70 in diesem Bereich, dann sitze ich die Sache aus, nur bis dahin ist noch ne lange Zeit :Blinzeln: )).

Selbstverständlich werde ich eure Geschichten weiter mit großem Interesse verfolgen und ggf. meinen Senf dazu geben.

@ Harry

Da ich mir bis April 2020 mit der nächsten Messung Ruhe verordnet habe, bin ich wieder in Planung, was die Reiserei angeht.
Wie sieht´s aus mit nem kühlen Chang am Riverside BKK im November  :Blinzeln: ))

Packst du das noch ?

Auch dir alles Gute.....

----------


## Georg_

Grundsätzlich kann man mit Cyberknife ein Lokal-Rezidiv erneut bestrahlen, das ist aber schwierig und daher muss man sich darüber in einem Cyberknife-Zentrum beraten lassen.

In diesem Beitrag wurde u.a. die Bestrahlung eines solchen Rezidivs nach Protonenbestrahlung mit Cyberknife von Prof. Muacevic vorgestellt. Wird aber offenbar selten gemacht.

----------


## vaukaa

Gratulation auch von mir auf dass es noch lange Jahre bei Dir so weiter geht. Wir beide sind jetzt "Altoperierte" im Forum, bei Dir 2005, bei mir ein Jahr später, ich habe immer Deine "Spur" im Forum mit Interesse und Mitgefühl verfolgt. Bin z.Zt. nach meiner Lymphadenektomie (Feb. 2018) immer noch im Bereich < 0,07 ng/ml PSA, neueste Messung Ende Juni 19. Was immer ein kühles Chang am, wo auch immer, Riverside BKK ist, ich wünsche Dir jungen Hupfer alles Gute in den folgenden Jahren und stets 0,12 ng/ml oder kleiner! 
Volker

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Wie sieht´s aus mit nem kühlen Chang am Riverside BKK im November ))
> 
> Packst du das noch ?
> 
> Auch dir alles Gute.....


Reinhard,

packen würde schon gehen, aber allein das ganze Theater um das Ein- und Auschecken an den Flughäfen geht mir mittlerweile so sehr aufs Nervenkostüm, dass ich beschlossen habe, nur noch eine schon gebuchte Flugreise im Okober 2019 anzutreten, Danach werde ich weiter hinfahren, wo es mir gefällt, aber nur noch über Land und auch nicht mit Schiffen.

Erläuterung für Volker: Reinhard meint ein kühles Bier (Chang) ist thailändisch und  BKK ist halt Bangkok und dann im Riverside. Hätte sicher Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht im nächsten Leben, das es ja geben soll, zumindest nach dem Glauben der Menschen in und um BKK.

Harald (Harry)

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir ist das anders. Ich würde gerne weiter weg auber meine Frau macht leider nicht mehr mit. Sie ist auch fürs packen zuständig, vielleicht liegs auch daran.

----------


## spertel

Danke, Georg, auch für deine umfangreiche Arbeit zum Thema "Wirkungsdauer der Hormontherapie" in einem anderen Thread !

Die von dir eingestellte Publikation ist mir bekannt und geht auch auf die erneute Bestrahlung eines Lokalrezidiv in der Loge ein; ob sich dies allerdings auch auf die Harnröhre im Bereich der Anastomose oder den Blasenboden mit dieser doch mutmasslich recht hohen Dosis bezieht, geht leider daraus nicht hervor.

In jedem Falle wäre Dr. Muacevic mein erster Ansprechpartner, wenn sich bei mir etwas tun sollte. Vielleicht nehme ich zu dieser Frage bei Gelegenheit direkt den Kontakt nach München auf. Nochmals vielen Dank !

@Volker

Nun denn, bei dir ist die Sache nun endgültig durch, dazu auch von mir mein Glückwunsch und Respekt, hier alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich habe selbstverständlich alles mitverfolgt.
Allerdings hätte ich ehrlich gesagt ein Lokalrezidiv im Bereich der von dir geschilderten Verdickung an der Anastomose vermutet und ohne Bildgebung eine Bestrahlung veranlasst. Du warst eben schlauer :Blinzeln: )) !!
Besonders dein Fall sollte eigentlich für all jene wegweisend sein, bei denen bildgebend eine moderate LK-Beteiligung nachgewiesen ist; auch wenn es nicht in jedem Fall so erfolgreich laufen dürfte wie bei dir, so scheint mir doch ein der Benefit im Zeitgewinn zu liegen, bevor irgendwann die Hormontherapie zum Zuge kommen muss. (siehe Pubilkation Dr. Kwon zum Thema Oligometastasierung)

Man muss vermutlich nur jemanden finden, der es auch macht.

Gemäß deinem Motto "La vie....", geniesse deinen Lebensabend in vollen Zügen !


@ Michi

Der war jut, genau mein Humor, Michi ! :Blinzeln: ))

Unter uns gesagt, der gute Harald hat ja nicht Unrecht; die ganze Warterei überall an der Immigration nervt ungemein, und ich frage mich manchmal selbst, ob ein Spaziergang an der Nordsee oder Pilze suchen rund um den Bodensee nicht auch genügen würde, zumal ich damit auch deutlich meine Klimabilanz verbessern und Klein-Greta glücklich machen würde.

Auch dir alles Gute und schönes Wochenende....

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Klein-Greta glücklich machen würde.



Du bist aber trotz Deiner häufigen Abwesenheit von Europa doch bestens im Bilde, was dort resp. also hier so abläuft.

Das mit dem Wort packen hat Michi umgedeutet, obwohl es ja eigentlich Dir mit Deiner Frage darum ging, ob mans noch packt, also noch kann oder hinbekommt.

Allen Mitlesern ebenfalls ein ruhiges Wochenende.

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Du bist aber trotz Deiner häufigen Abwesenheit von Europa doch bestens im Bilde, was dort resp. also hier so abläuft.





> _Klein-Greta glücklich machen würde._


Ja dann . . . .
Nicht wirklich, oder?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab das bewusst so umgedeutet da ich selbst so viel wie möglich noch versuche ein wenig aus den alltäglichen Trott herauszukommen. Ich habe sogar in der Zeit Kurzurlaube gemacht in denen ich ein Uralkondom tragen musste. Einfach nicht unterkriegen lassen. Was Spaß macht mitmachen.

----------


## vaukaa

Danke, lieber Spertel, für Deine guten Wünsche. Zu meiner OP: Da habe ich schlicht Glück gehabt und es ging auch nicht leitliniengerecht gut aus! Aber, das Glück ist ein Rindvieh und sucht seinesgleichen... Trotzdem hat mich eine Nebenwirkung der OP erreicht: Eine Narbenhernie, die operiert werden muss. Die Faszien haben nach den beiden OP's den Dienst aufgegeben und sind auseinander gegangen, der Darm ist tennisballgroß nach aussen getreten.  Richtig, la vie est dure...
Herzliche Grüße, Volker

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Volker,

der Harald ist immer noch wissbegierig. Ich bitte daher um Verständnis, dass ich gegoogelt habe, weil ich nicht wusste, was eine Narbenhernie ist:

https://www.gesundheitsinformation.de/narbenbruch-operationen.2423.de.html?part=behandlung-d7

Wie stellt sich das denn jetzt bei Dir dar. Ist alles gut verheilt?

Gruß Harald

----------


## spertel

So, werte Foristen und Mitleser...........

-15- Jahre sind nun fast geschafft; gerade eben habe ich meinen neuen Wert erfragt, und dieser ist im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr um 

0,01 ng/ml auf nunmehr 0,11 ng/ml gesunken. Wie wir wissen ist dies messtechnisch bedingt und nicht relevant !

Damit ist dieser Messwert seit -7- Jahren im deutlich messbaren Bereich nach RPE 2005 und IMRT-Strahlentherapie 2009 (70,2 Gy bei initial 0,13 ng/ml) in etwa gleichbleibend mit minimalen Schwankungen stabil.

Was sagt uns das ?

Es gibt tatsächlich Einzelfälle, wo das PSA postoperativ in den messbaren Bereich ansteigt und über Jahre stabil bleibt. Dass ich mal dazu gehören würde hätte ich 2009 nicht gedacht. Mir ist hier jedenfalls nach den vielen Jahren Zugehörigkeit zu diesem Forum kein ähnlicher Fall bekannt. Es dürfte sich aber auf den Personenkreis mit niedrigem Risikoprofil beschränken, mutmasslich nervschonend operiert, wo kleinste Prostatareste am Blasenboden oder an den Nerven verblieben sind.

Berechnungen zu Verdopplungszeiten sind in diesen niedrigen Bereichen wenig sinnvoll und ohne jegliche therapeutische Konsequenz......

Mein AMS 700, was ich nun seit Anfang Januar mit mir herumschleppe, scheint doch eine gute Investition in die Zukunft zu sein :Blinzeln: )))

Es wird Zeit, Nudeln zu bunkern :Blinzeln: ))

Schönen Abend

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Mein AMS 700, was ich nun seit Anfang Januar mit mir herumschleppe, scheint doch eine gute Investition in die Zukunft zu sein)))


Hi Reinhard,

für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen, dass man mit dem Ersatzding auch woanders Wohlgefallen auslösen kann. Aber Du als noch junger Spund hast da immer noch und häufiger Verlangen nach dem Erreichen des O.

Ansonsten gratuliere ich Dir natürlich zum PSA-Wert. Möge es noch viele Jahre so bleiben.

Nudeln wird's bald im Überfluß geben, weil Italien die Touristen wegen Corona abhandenkommen. Und wer soll denn dann die Nudelschwemme verspeisen?

Gute Nacht.

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Meinen Glückwunsch Reinhard,

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Horst1949

Glückwunsch und möge es so bleiben
Horst1949

----------


## spertel

Danke, Horst; bei dir ist ja die Sache durch, und das ist schön so !!

@Werner

Ich würde noch einen Versuch unternehmen und bei Dr. Maurer in der Martini-Klinik vorsprechen und mit deinem noch recht jungen Alter argumentieren. Sollte dein körperlicher Zustand es erlauben solltest du noch einen Versuch wagen, sofern Dr. Maurer das mitmacht, um soviel Herde, die vermutlich Ausgangspunkte für weitere Metastasen sind, einzusammeln. Heilen wird das sicher nicht, aber der Anstieg könnte erheblich verlangsamt werden.

Von Osnabrück bis Hamburg ist es ja so weit nicht.....schlaf´mal drüber !

Auch dir vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche...

----------


## skipper

Gratuliere Reinhard und noch viel Freude mit ASM700 , bei dir wahrscheinlich "all over the world ".
Gruß Skipper

----------


## rembert

Reinhard... freue mich sehr, alter Weggefährte. Bin leider langsam nach 10 Jahren Richtung Bestrahlung unterwegs und jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren nur noch an die Wohnung gebunden.
Habe noch so eine seltene Krankheit dazubekommen. Nennt sich Me / CFS . Überlege daher, ob ich dann überhaupt noch die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung in Kauf nehme ?!
Aber egal..   freue mich sehr für dich und ganz liebe Grüße
Rembert

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde versuchen die Erschöpfung mit Ritalin zu lindern. Hilft jedenfalls bei Fatigue durch ADT.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hab mich nur kundig gemacht: https://www.mecfs.de/was-ist-me-cfs/..._kwd=WhatIsCFS

Vielleicht interessiert es auch andere Forumsuser?

Harakd

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Spertel,

habe aus gegebenem Anlass nach längerer Zeit wieder ins Forum geschaut und bin gleich auf diese erfreuliche Nachricht von dir gestoßen! Freut mich außerordentlich für dich und auch für viele Mitlesende, die solche positiven Nachrichten und möglichen Aussichten auch benötigen.
Dir weiter alles Gute und beste Grüße!

Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Genau für die vielen Mitleser und die "alten Weggefährten", wie rembert das treffend formuliert hat, habe ich meine Geschichte ergänzt !

Viele dieser alten Leidensgenossen sind leider nicht mehr dabei.......

@skipper

Auch dir herzlichen Dank für die guten Wünsche und immer mindestens eine Handbreit Wasser unter´m Kiel :Blinzeln: )

Gruss

----------


## rembert

Hallo Reinhard,

entschuldige die späte Antwort.

PN kann man dir leider nicht schicken, aber ich habe eh nichts zu verbergen.

Meine Psyche ist eigentlich so weit OK, um deine private Frage zu beantworten.

Habe 2017 wohl das Epstein Bar Virus gehabt, ewig nicht erholt und dann nach einem Jahre bleiernder Müdigkeit, vor zwei Jahren komplett erkrankt. die Krankheit nennt sich Myalgische Enzaphalitits   Me CFS. Nach kleinsten Anstrengungen liegst du tagelang nur im Bett. Die Anstrengung kann dann aber schon das Duschen oder das Einkaufen sein. Furchtbare Krankheit ist das. Hat übrigens nichts im geringsten mit der Psyche zu tun. Ist ein autoimmungeschehen, für das es bislang keine Heilung gibt. Akku ist ständig auf 10 % und wenn er dann leer ist, brauchst du Tage bis Wochen um wieder die 10 % zu erreichen.

Habe immense Panik vor den Folgen der Bestrahlung und werde da mit Sicherheit nichts machen lassen vor 0.5. 

Muss irgendwie versuchen ein PET CT machen zu lassen vorher, ist aber fast unmöglich durch meine katastrophale finanzielle Lage.
Bin da leider durch alle Raster gerutscht und nach dem Tode beider Elternteile auch völlig ohne jegliche Unterstützung.
Das ist meine Situation ;-))
Ich hoffe, bei dir geht alles so positiv weiter und wir hören wieder voneinander.
Ganz lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## spertel

Mensch Rembert......

Ich komme gerade vom Fitness, heute konnten in Berlin die Studios wieder eröffnen, und ich war zutiefst betrübt, dass ich in den -2- Monaten der Ruhe viel Kraft verloren habe und nicht einmal 100 kg beim Bankdrücken geschafft habe.

Nun lese ich dein Problem und muss feststellen, dass ich eigentlich keines habe........

Mich macht das sprachlos, was selten genug vorkommt, und ich bin immer wieder betrübt, was es doch für Krankheiten gibt, gegen die offenbar kein Kraut gewachsen ist.

Ich werde mir und dir an dieser Stelle kluge Ratschläge ersparen, da du davon sicher schon genug gehört hast. Ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen, was mir unendlich leid tut.

Dein letzter PSA-Wert ist vom März diesen Jahres; momentan sehe ich noch kein Rezidiv, was mit einem PSMA-PET/CT bildgebend nachgewiesen werden könnte. Ich nehme an, in Kürze wird eine weitere Messung erfolgen ?
Du solltest da nichts überstürzen !

Vor einer möglichen Strahlentherapie müßtest du allerdings keine Panik haben. Ich habe auf eigenen Wunsch 70,2 Gy erhalten, das sind -2-  Sitzungen mehr als die üblichen 66,6 Gy, und habe relativ geringe Nebenwirkungen gehabt. Zu Anfang leichter Harndrang, der sich im Lauf der Zeit gebessert hat, allerdings ging die Potenz in den Monaten danach gegen Null.
Dieses Problem, was eigentlich keines war, habe ich im Januar durch den Einbau eines AMS 700 gelöst. Seitdem steht das Telefon gar nicht mehr still :Blinzeln: ))).

Auch deine Situation ohne jegliche Unterstützung klar kommen zu müssen kenne ich nur zu gut. Nach meiner Pensionierung blieben mir nach Abzug von Kindesunterhalt und privater Krankenversicherung lediglich knapp 800,-€ zum Leben.
Dies war in etwa der gesetzliche Selbstbehalt in meiner Situation gegenüber minderjährigen, unterhaltsberechtigten Kindern.
Ich empfand dies ungerecht, es war deutlich unter der Grenze, was man hierzulande als "Armutsgrenze" bezeichnet, es hat dennoch gereicht, um nie hungrig ins Bett zu gehen, und für den ein oder anderen Trip nach England zu West Ham oder Everton hat´s auch gereicht.

Mein Maßstab, was "arm" bedeutet ist halt anders; ich bin sehr genügsam und benötige viele vermeintliche Glücksbringer der heutigen Zeit für mein Wohl nicht. Auch dulde ich in meiner mir verbleibenden Zeit keine Störfeuer mehr, die mir nicht gut tun und ich habe dem kleinen Personenkreis, der mir noch nahesteht klar gemacht, eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung mir gegenüber abzulegen.
Dies fiel mir nicht sonderlich schwer, ein Philantrop, der seine Bestimmung in der Geselligkeit gesucht hat, war ich noch nie gewesen.
Ich bin mir meist selbst genug.

Vielleicht auch für dich ein Denkansatz, sich überflüssiger Dinge, die nur belastend sind und dir wertvolle Lebenszeit rauben, zu entledigen, sofern die familiäre Situation dies zulässt.

 Meine Mutter ist seit 1975 tot, zum Vater besteht kein Kontakt, und meine beiden Großmütter, bei den ich abwechselnd aufgewachsen bin, sind schon vor gut 20 Jahren verstorben.
Ich war immer auf mich allein gestellt und habe alles immer ohne jegliche Unterstüzung geschafft. Ich bin sicher, dass auch du das schaffen wirst.

Abgesehen von einer starken Pollenallergie, die mich fast das ganze Jahr über ziemlich belastet, geht es mir sehr gut; nur die Kneipenbesuche mit Kumpels vor und nach einem Hertha-Spiel fehlen mir etwas.

Alles Kleinigkeiten, wenn man deine Situation betrachtet.

Ich würde dir so gerne helfen; ich weiss nur nicht wie.........

LG

Reinhard

----------


## rembert

Reinhard..alter Weggefährte ;-)   Hilfst doch schon mit deinen Worten und Ratschlägen. Hast mich damit oft über Wasser gehalten.
Ganz lieben Gruß und schlimmer als Klinsmann, kann einen keine Pollenallergie belasten...
Rembert

----------


## rembert

Sind ja auch einige wichtige weggefallen. Daher habe ich mich auch zurückgezogen.
Urologe FS und der Strahlentherapeut waren für mich wichtig mit ihrer Erfahrung und vor allem Konrad...den vermisse ich am meisten.

----------


## W.Rellok

Sehr geschätzter Moderator, Hallo Ralf,

dieses Zitat von Rembert spricht für sich:




> Sind ja auch einige wichtige weggefallen. Daher habe ich mich auch zurückgezogen.
> Urologe FS und der Strahlentherapeut waren für mich wichtig mit ihrer Erfahrung und vor allem Konrad...den vermisse ich am meisten.


Für Mitleser, die selbst von der teuflischen Diagnose, zumindest bisher, verschont sind, zeigt die Reaktion auf die Einlassung des Moderators, wie wichtig dieses einzigartige Forum ist. Es ist ein Dokument der Patienten-Selbsthilfe. Würdig für das Archiv. Es duldet kein Löschen - es sei denn auf den individuellen Wunsch.

@Spertel, deine Beiträge (im Verbund mit vielen Mit-Patienten) sind auch ein Dokument für die damalige Zeit der Prostata-Diagnostik bzw. Prostata-Therapie.
Damals, als derjenige Patient, der sich informiert zeigte, häufig "suspekt" war in den Praxen und Kliniken. Dies hat sich dankenswerterweise geändert. Manch Information aus dem Forum gilt nunmehr als bewährter Anlass zur Neubewertung eines ärztlichen Vorgehens.

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

besser konnte man es nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, was das Forum des BPS so einzigartig gemacht hat und immer noch macht. Also bitte, bitte nichts löschen. Und der Reinhard sollte zumindest mir auch erhalten bleiben, selbst , wenn er aktuell irgendwie frustriert zu sein scheint. Vielleicht wegen Corona? Vielleicht verklickert er es warum.

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Nochmal: Gelöscht werden allenfalls accounts, unter denen es seit Jahren keine Aktivität mehr gibt. Alle unter diesen accounts erstellten Beiträge würden erhalten bleiben, nur würde unter dem Benutzernamen statt "Benutzer" halt "Gast" stehen.
Die wenigsten Benutzer haben wohl ihren digitalen Nachlass geregelt, so dass im Todesfall die Hinterbliebenen nicht daran denken, die Forumsadministration um Löschung des accounts (unter Erhaltung der Beiträge) zu bitten. Dass z. B. die Hinterbliebenen von helmut.a.g. daran gedacht haben, ist eine seltene Ausnahme.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das, wenn ich nicht mehr schreiben kann keiner meinen Account löschen lassen wird. Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das hier im Forum wer erfahren wird warum.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Die wenigsten Benutzer haben wohl ihren digitalen Nachlass geregelt, so  dass im Todesfall die Hinterbliebenen nicht daran denken, die  Forumsadministration um Löschung des accounts (unter Erhaltung der  Beiträge) zu bitten.


Hallo Ralf,

das wird wohl in den meisten Fällen nicht geregelt sein. Meine Frau z.B. würde nach einigen Tagen Aufregung wohl zunächst Heribert telefonisch informieren, wenn ich plötzlich gestorben sein sollte. Gut möglich, dass sie auch Deine Telefonnummer finden würde, um dich zu verständigen.

Noch  einmal vielen Dank für Deinen erneuten Hinweis, dass Beiräge nicht gelöscht werden, aber der User eben nicht mehr ein User ist, also Benutzer, sondern Gast wird und bleibt.

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Also ich denke wenn ich mehrere Wochen nicht mehr schreibe, dann bin ich wohl in den ewigen Jagdgründen.
Meine Frau will hier nichts schreiben und auch nichts lesen. Sie Hat mit den Thema eh mega Stress.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Winfried,



> Für Mitleser, die selbst von der teuflischen Diagnose, zumindest bisher, verschont sind, zeigt die Reaktion auf die Einlassung des Moderators, wie wichtig dieses einzigartige Forum ist. Es ist ein Dokument der Patienten-Selbsthilfe. Würdig für das Archiv. Es duldet kein Löschen - es sei denn auf den individuellen Wunsch.


Auch auf individuellen Wunsch werden selten Beiträge gelöscht, es sei denn, es ist auf den betreffenden Beitrag noch keine Antwort erfolgt oder er verstößt gegen die Forumsregeln. Ansonsten würde ein Löschen den betreffenden thread zerreißen und unverständlich machen. Es hat schon Fälle gegeben, in denen jemand im Zorn ausschied oder die Rote Karte erhalten hatte. Auch in solchen Fällen werden die Beiträge des Betreffenden nicht gelöscht.

Und zum Erhalt erhaltenswerter Beiträge: In früheren Jahren habe ich recht eifrig den Forumsextrakt gepflegt und "gehaltvolle" Beiträge dort archiviert. Irgendwann wurde mir bewusst, dass dies eigentlich eine fast sinnlose und zudem zeitraubende Tätigkeit ist, weil nur selten jemand auf den Gedanken kommt, dort unter den ca. 700 gesammelten Themen nachzuschlagen, bevor er oder sie hier im Forum eine Frage stellt. Ich bin also in den letzten Jahren diesbezüglich nachlässig geworden, habe allerdings trotzdem erst gestern wieder eine Seite ergänzt, weil auf eine Frage einige (meines Erachtens) nützliche Antworten eingegangen waren.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Bei anderen Foren kann man "Likes" vergeben, wenn einem ein Beitrag gut gefallen hat. Das ist vor allem von Facebook bekannt. Dem von Dir in den Forumsextrakt kopierten Beitrag hätte ich gern ein "Like" gegeben.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> habe allerdings trotzdem erst gestern wieder eine Seite ergänzt, weil auf eine Frage einige (meines Erachtens) nützliche Antworten eingegangen waren.


Hallo Ralf,

habe eben erst entdeckt, um welche Ergänzung im Forumsextrakt es sich handelt, und zwar deswegen, weil ich das: *"eine Seite"* kaum erkannt hatte. Ich bitte hiermit höflich, durch die Verstärkungstaste B das zukünftig besser kenntlich zu machen.

Harald

----------

